# buddies?



## Abii

_LADIES!
im in need of ttc buddies.
i have none so far and it kind of makes me sad:/
i need another person to talk to and to help me through the rough times and i thought being a member on this site would open that opportunity for me to meet others who are like me, and i have yet to find anyone who even wants to talk to me:/
so anyone in need of ttc buddies, i need one too, i will accept anyone
anyway so here's a little more information about myself if you are interested..
I am currently 6dpo waiting to test until oct 9th, and i am expierencing some symptoms[if you would like to know what they are just pm me, i dont want to make the thread longer then it needs to be lol xp] i have a normal 28 day cycle, ovulation normally falls around the same time every cycle, myself and dp have been ttc for alittle over a year now and im hoping this is my month for a 
baby dust for everyone C:_


----------



## lolalei3

Hi there Abii i will be your buddy if you'll have me :flower:

These forums can be pretty tough at times with a lot of women worrying only about number 1, and rightly so i suppose but i like to help people so im a little different. :hugs:

A bit about me i have been actively ttc#1 for 2 months now, am 3dpo so on my tww and going :wacko: as im not sure we caught the egg as i was away during my fertile window :cry: but theres always next month, and still not out for this one till :witch: af shows up!

what have you been using in terms of opks, bbt etc?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hi there Abii i will be your buddy if you'll have me :flower:
> 
> These forums can be pretty tough at times with a lot of women worrying only about number 1, and rightly so i suppose but i like to help people so im a little different. :hugs:
> 
> A bit about me i have been actively ttc#1 for 2 months now, am 3dpo so on my tww and going :wacko: as im not sure we caught the egg as i was away during my fertile window :cry: but theres always next month, and still not out for this one till :witch: af shows up!
> 
> what have you been using in terms of opks, bbt etc?

I would be more then thrilled to have you as a buddy:hugs:
i agree with that haha, i try to be helpful but it seems noone want my advise, maybe age has something to do with it, since im almost 19?:/ idk but im glad you at least were nice enough to see and view my thread:] it means alot, really, so thank you:]
oh im sorry you missed your firtle days, but i think i did too because i was away for 3 days helping my bestfriend set up his 21st birthday party and i was firtle those days:/ but i know we bd on ovulation day we did it the night before ovulation day, the day of ovulation, and a few days after ovulation lol so thats why i think my chances are so high right now, im just not trying to get my hopes all high to see a bfn you know? i did that once before and it just ripped my heart out:/ 
actually ive only used two packs of ovulation tests throughout the whole time of ttc, it was the clear blue digital and the first response ones, they didnt help so now ive been ttc naturally which probably is going to take alot longer lol but i just dont feel a need for a doctor to help me when im so young, you know? 
anyway, so you never mentioned how long your cycles are.? and when is af suppose to show up for you?
best of wishes and lots of babysudt to my new ttc buddy:3
ill make it official right now hehe C:


----------



## lolalei3

I don't think age matters too much so long as you know in your heart your ready. Im 27 and Bf is 35, i just got off the pill on sept 1st when i got the :witch: so technically my first month ttc, so needless to say this 'first' cycle off bc is a looong one! 

I'm currently on cd33! and since i O'd on cd28 i'm not expecting :witch: for atleast another 10 or so days! which will probably be a 43 day cycle!

Hope next month is shorter, or even better that i get my :bfp:!
Sounds like you are definately in with a chance after :sex: on all the right days!
Keep in touch... 

:dust:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z14.png


----------



## Abii

My df and myself cannot be more ready than we are right now. Im almost done with my ultrasound tech degree[4 more months] and i know that if i got pregnant it would be so much more motivation to get everything done before he/she comes home:3 and df has a good paying job with good benefits. Ahh i cant wait for my sticky bean C:
Oh really? well that is cool, see the story about me and bcp is that after a year of trying and not getting any results me and df decided to put me on bcp for one month to regulate my periods and possibly boost my chances of conception so that is what we did i started the pill in June and took myself off it in July then august i had "two periods" i had the withdrawl bleed and then my actual period so i know how you feel when you said you had a long cycle, if i get af this month then im going to rechart and start temping after this next cycle[of course if af shows up again when i test in late oct/early nov?] Hopefully i could pregnant by then it would be a good birthday present for me since my bday is in nov haha:3
well goodluck hun i hope you get your bfp soon:D
babydust babydust babydust<3


----------



## lolalei3

Love and stability is what a baby needs, you sound like your more switched on and know what your getting yourself into than most 19yr olds ive come across for sure! and the fact you had already been trying for a year says a lot too. I'm sure you know what your doing. :thumbup:

How cool is that your an ultrasound tech! you could record your whole pregnancy! 
Well I am going slightly :wacko: still on the tww am about 5dpo today and have actually realised i could very well have caught the egg! as we :sex: about 32 hours after my +opk and as you actually don't O till 12-24 hours after then the egg survives for an additional 24 hours i could actually be in with a chance! :happydance:
TMI alert here but have symptoms of sore bbs and pains in ovaries?! sooo we'll see... but yay i'm still in the game! 

How are you going on your tww? any symptoms? your due to test on the 9th right? oooh so exciting!! fingers x'd for the BFP!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z14.png


----------



## Abii

_*
Well ever since i could remember i loved babies, watching them play, smile, laugh[awwhh im all blushy now lol xp]
idk ive just always been a baby person, everytime i hold a baby they smile and giggle at me and thats when i knew
i was put on this earth to be a mommy, but of course to be a mommy you would need a good salary, good benefits,
a house, etc..
so thats what i did:3
i graduated with a 3.8 gpa and went straight into a 9 mo college for my ultrasound tech degree
i would like to say im ALOT different then most of the 'young adults' i see today and i pride myself on that because now i
know im ready to be a mommy, so all the hard work at school and working is wayyy worth the outcome C:
what's funny is we started trying about a month or 2 after i graduated hahah:]
and awhh thank you for that, it made me feel real good:]
yes that is true! haha i will posting a new video of my love bug every 2 minutes haha xp 
awh THATS GOOD! im so happy for you, maybe we could be bump buddies next? hehehe:3
and im doing well, its driving me abit crazy because i'd just really like to know already
lol but thats the joy of conception, the tww<.< hahahaa.
I am still having SOME symptoms like my lower back is hurting, feeling abit nauseous this morning,
i have very light but beareable cramping pains, TMI alert lol and i still have the clear wet cm discharge
[af discharge is normally white, am i correct?]
and those are about all the symptoms right now.
Yes i am testing on the 9th if af doesn't come, but if she doesn't come and i still get a bfn ill wait another
week to see if i get af and if not ill test again, if i STILL get a bfn and af ian't here its time to go to the doctor lol.
Ahhh yes it is exciting! for both of us hehe
i have my fxd for you too hun! C:*_


----------



## lolalei3

Abii said:


> _*
> Well ever since i could remember i loved babies, watching them play, smile, laugh[awwhh im all blushy now lol xp]
> idk ive just always been a baby person, everytime i hold a baby they smile and giggle at me and thats when i knew
> i was put on this earth to be a mommy, but of course to be a mommy you would need a good salary, good benefits,
> a house, etc..
> so thats what i did:3
> i graduated with a 3.8 gpa and went straight into a 9 mo college for my ultrasound tech degree
> i would like to say im ALOT different then most of the 'young adults' i see today and i pride myself on that because now i
> know im ready to be a mommy, so all the hard work at school and working is wayyy worth the outcome C:
> what's funny is we started trying about a month or 2 after i graduated hahah:]
> and awhh thank you for that, it made me feel real good:]
> yes that is true! haha i will posting a new video of my love bug every 2 minutes haha xp
> awh THATS GOOD! im so happy for you, maybe we could be bump buddies next? hehehe:3
> and im doing well, its driving me abit crazy because i'd just really like to know already
> lol but thats the joy of conception, the tww<.< hahahaa.
> I am still having SOME symptoms like my lower back is hurting, feeling abit nauseous this morning,
> i have very light but beareable cramping pains, TMI alert lol and i still have the clear wet cm discharge
> [af discharge is normally white, am i correct?]
> and those are about all the symptoms right now.
> Yes i am testing on the 9th if af doesn't come, but if she doesn't come and i still get a bfn ill wait another
> week to see if i get af and if not ill test again, if i STILL get a bfn and af ian't here its time to go to the doctor lol.
> Ahhh yes it is exciting! for both of us hehe
> i have my fxd for you too hun! C:*_


Bump buddies would be great!! hehe but yea thats awesome hon good on you :thumbup: your due to test on the 9th right so not too far away! your symptoms sound promising, i also have been getting light cramps since 3 or 4dpo, also low appetite and VERY tired even after my morning coffee! so yea we'll see! 
Finally on my 1ww yay!! 8dpo tomorrow! still waiting to test till atleast 12dpo i think, if i can that is! :coffee:
How does your partner feel about all this? is he a full on ttc guy who wants to know all the gory details or just when he's gonna get sex? hahah:haha: Mines a bit of both which is actually really good cos there are some things i'd rather not share with him and he's said he agrees, things like Cm position etc although i did tell him it can be fertile or non fertile. He sees me temping every morning and thinks it's cute but bet he cant help thinking im a little :wacko: especially with the opks and charts around O time hehe!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z12.png


----------



## Momma.Bear

GL on your :bfp: hun!!
I'm 22 and TTC #2 :D I have a 15 month old daughter now.


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Bump buddies would be great!! hehe but yea thats awesome hon good on you :thumbup: your due to test on the 9th right so not too far away! your symptoms sound promising, i also have been getting light cramps since 3 or 4dpo, also low appetite and VERY tired even after my morning coffee! so yea we'll see!
> Finally on my 1ww yay!! 8dpo tomorrow! still waiting to test till atleast 12dpo i think, if i can that is! :coffee:
> How does your partner feel about all this? is he a full on ttc guy who wants to know all the gory details or just when he's gonna get sex? hahah:haha: Mines a bit of both which is actually really good cos there are some things i'd rather not share with him and he's said he agrees, things like Cm position etc although i did tell him it can be fertile or non fertile. He sees me temping every morning and thinks it's cute but bet he cant help thinking im a little :wacko: especially with the opks and charts around O time hehe!

_Yes i agree:] i keep seeing all these ladies talk about their bfps on the threads im in and it just makes me more excited/anxious to test on sunday lol, i think im an poas addict xp
awhh thank you:] i try my best.
yesss!! but the wait oh my gosh the wait is killing me lol. 
Thats what i had when i first started getting symptoms, although now most of my symptoms are gone im having slight cramps still, yellowish discharge still, my back hurts, soo tired, and im feeling kind of sick this morning[haha i dont know why that would be a thumbs up xp].
haha thats great!:] and i know how you feel, im trying to wait too but its just so hard haha, i want to know if i got my love bug or not:3
Hahaha lol well um, ive only told him a few things[like what kind of cm im having, when i ovulate, when i get my period of course stuff like that] but to be honest we are trying to conceive naturally this time so we dont use opk's or thermometer's we just kind of take it by day[but i know when i ovulate because i can feel it everytime so its not hard to get it] but i will admit i do chart everything thats something my df would not know how to read lol so i dont bother showing my chart xp
I would say he is a fullttc type of guy but i wouldnt know because i haven't given the gory details hahahaha, i try to keep it clean for him xp
And i totally get where your coming from, i dont want to tell df that stuff either so i dont xp i found buddies on here to talk about that stuff to haha. I mean, unless he really asks about something in the gory category i figure he'd like it more if its the 'clean' version hah C:
Ahhh cant wait until oct 9th and oct 10th!! this will be our month future bump buddy:] _​


----------



## Abii

Momma.Bear said:


> GL on your :bfp: hun!!
> I'm 22 and TTC #2 :D I have a 15 month old daughter now.

awhh thank you sweetie:3
im turning 19 next month and ttc #1 C:
awhh how old is your daughter?
how was your pregnancy with her? 
are you currently dpo? or on the tww? or waiting to ovulate?
do you need buddies? lol 
i need more buddies cause the ones i have right now all got their bfps except for one thats suppose to test the day after me, so hopefully ill have a bump buddy:D lol and im still in the tww for another 3 days xp


----------



## lolalei3

_Yes i agree:] i keep seeing all these ladies talk about their bfps on the threads im in and it just makes me more excited/anxious to test on sunday lol, i think im an poas addict xp
awhh thank you:] i try my best.
yesss!! but the wait oh my gosh the wait is killing me lol. 
Thats what i had when i first started getting symptoms, although now most of my symptoms are gone im having slight cramps still, yellowish discharge still, my back hurts, soo tired, and im feeling kind of sick this morning[haha i dont know why that would be a thumbs up xp].
haha thats great!:] and i know how you feel, im trying to wait too but its just so hard haha, i want to know if i got my love bug or not:3
Hahaha lol well um, ive only told him a few things[like what kind of cm im having, when i ovulate, when i get my period of course stuff like that] but to be honest we are trying to conceive naturally this time so we dont use opk's or thermometer's we just kind of take it by day[but i know when i ovulate because i can feel it everytime so its not hard to get it] but i will admit i do chart everything thats something my df would not know how to read lol so i dont bother showing my chart xp
I would say he is a fullttc type of guy but i wouldnt know because i haven't given the gory details hahahaha, i try to keep it clean for him xp
And i totally get where your coming from, i dont want to tell df that stuff either so i dont xp i found buddies on here to talk about that stuff to haha. I mean, unless he really asks about something in the gory category i figure he'd like it more if its the 'clean' version hah C:
Ahhh cant wait until oct 9th and oct 10th!! this will be our month future bump buddy:] _​[/QUOTE]


Thanks MommaBear, your more than welcome to join our little thread! :flower: what part of your cycle are you on atm?


I tell u guys the wait is killing me all i want to do is go to sleep as it's the ONLY thing that takes my mind off it!!:sleep: but i know thats silly, i need to suck it up and try to be positive! its just soooo hard!!! I just want to :test: even so i can just move onto my next cycle and start again!! ahhhh:brat:


----------



## Abii

_
MommaBear- you may join our little thread if you wish to.
lolalei3- i know what you mean haha. i only have 2 days left and im like ahhhhhhh haha xp im so nervous and excited at the same time haha. Well theres a very good sign for me which is no sign of af haha and usually by now i get sore nipples, and really bad backaches but i dont have either so hopefully the bfp is just around the corner for me:3
Goodluck both of you and lots of babydust
xx_


----------



## lolalei3

Abii said:


> _
> MommaBear- you may join our little thread if you wish to.
> lolalei3- i know what you mean haha. i only have 2 days left and im like ahhhhhhh haha xp im so nervous and excited at the same time haha. Well theres a very good sign for me which is no sign of af haha and usually by now i get sore nipples, and really bad backaches but i dont have either so hopefully the bfp is just around the corner for me:3
> Goodluck both of you and lots of babydust
> xx_

I'm testing tomorrow!! have decided, got 4 tests that are calling out to me so thought hey why not!? let u know it will likely be bfn but hey still early days i just wanna know NOW! :blush: 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1314853200z0z8z41z14.png


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'll be your Buddy if you want me Abii!

I am 20 TTC and know what you mean we all need help along our way to TTC to help us see what is normal etc cause i know i've had days where've i thought i am the only one with this problem and found out actually i'm not and its ncie to know other peoples stories too!!

I'm here to chat anytime good luck with your TTC
and I send you tonnes of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> I'm testing tomorrow!! have decided, got 4 tests that are calling out to me so thought hey why not!? let u know it will likely be bfn but hey still early days i just wanna know NOW! :blush:

Awh thats awesome sweetie:]
i hope for your bfp!!!! and heyy were testing buddies haha, your testing on the same day as me:3 hehe
as for myself, af is due today and i have absolutely no signs or cramping the only sign i still have as of now is discharge.
well good luck hun and keep me posted
xx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I'll be your Buddy if you want me Abii!
> 
> I am 20 TTC and know what you mean we all need help along our way to TTC to help us see what is normal etc cause i know i've had days where've i thought i am the only one with this problem and found out actually i'm not and its ncie to know other peoples stories too!!
> 
> I'm here to chat anytime good luck with your TTC
> and I send you tonnes of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Awhh well thats sweet hun:] and thank you very much, im on the tww right now AF is due today and im having no symptoms of her visiting and i am testing tomorrow[Oct-9] so we will see what happens:3
if i have to continue with my next cycle than yes we can be buddies:3


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed for you hun this could be your lucky month 
Let us know how you get on once you've tested!
xxxx


----------



## Abii

tested this morning and got a bfn:'[
af still isnt here but my hope for this cycle is lost now.
pretty sad about it..i really thought it was real this time.
guess im off to the doctor..sigh
:'[


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Abbi sorry i deserted you! work has been crazy!! :wacko:
Sorry to hear about your test, why are you going to the doctors? are you thinking something might be wrong?? i really hope not hon Gl and fx'd for you xxxxx
Also got my bfn the other day and :witch: showed up today! :cry:
Not gonna get too upset as this was only our first month ttc, i tell u i have never had af pains like this before!! they are horrible!! im pretty sure its because it's my first 'real' period off bc pills!! they are evil will never go on them again! they also caused my cycle to be 41 days ahhh! 

really hope u test again and get that bfp, if not we can start round two together! got my online cheapies for makin babies this month... 50 opks, 20 hpts, 2 tubes of preseed and some sexy lingere!! woowoo!
:sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: = :bfp:!!!!!!!

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Abii,

Sorry to hear you got a BFN :( try not to get too down hun!!
Why are you going to Dr's? Hope everything goes ok when you go....
Keep trying hun you'll get there eventually and we'll be cheering you on 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey Abbi sorry i deserted you! work has been crazy!! :wacko:
> Sorry to hear about your test, why are you going to the doctors? are you thinking something might be wrong?? i really hope not hon Gl and fx'd for you xxxxx
> Also got my bfn the other day and :witch: showed up today! :cry:
> Not gonna get too upset as this was only our first month ttc, i tell u i have never had af pains like this before!! they are horrible!! im pretty sure its because it's my first 'real' period off bc pills!! they are evil will never go on them again! they also caused my cycle to be 41 days ahhh!
> 
> really hope u test again and get that bfp, if not we can start round two together! got my online cheapies for makin babies this month... 50 opks, 20 hpts, 2 tubes of preseed and some sexy lingere!! woowoo!
> :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: = :bfp:!!!!!!!

LOL!! you didn't desert me xp 
i understand that work takes up alot of your time dont even worry about it:]
Eh its okay its not the first time i got a bfn haha thats the only reason i haven't broken down yet, 
as much as i hate seeing it, i know that staying positive is really the only thing you can do you know?
I didn't go to the doctor, at first i was going to because i got a bfn and was 3 days late for af, but she 
decided to show her ugly face this morning[not quite like she normally does, its alot lighter and wayy more painful]
so yes i do know how you feel with your cramps:/ i pop midol all day haha.
Awh im sorry to hear about your test:hugs: 
but maybe this cycle will be the one, since my bday is coming up soon, maybe god will give me that gift? heh
whats funny is, next cycle[nov] i start my fertile days the day after my bday xp bahahaha
Yeah, like i said being positive is the only way to keep your hope up. Trust me.
The first month me and df tried to conceive was THEEE worst.
We both cried when i got my first bfn it was really hard on us, so i know how you feel.
ME TOO!!! i usually have 28 day cycles and when i got off bcp i started having 31 days cycles and alot more pain
being a women sucks sometimes lol.
too much stress.
Awhh thats awesome, i'd love to start round 2 together:]
ohhhh thats good, i dont use opk's really anymore just because they are really expensive and don't really help me..
im not sure why they dont help but the last time i used them df spent 120 on 2 packs of opk's and i didnt get 
one single +opk out of the two packs, i started thinking that i stopped ovulating but then i went to the dr
and they said i just have low hormone levels. But goodluck:] i hope they work for you!!
haha i actually haven't tried preseed but i was thinking of trying to use eggwhites this month, because the
ladies who tried it all got pregnant that month. So i figure, yeah its gross, but if the outcome is even the slightest
chance of me conceiving, than im more than willing to try it.
i have 2 really cute lingere's but maybe i should get a few more? im thinking so hehe.
Well goodluck hun, hoping for your bfp and fx'd for you always:]
have a happy cycle!:D lmao


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Abii,
> 
> Sorry to hear you got a BFN :( try not to get too down hun!!
> Why are you going to Dr's? Hope everything goes ok when you go....
> Keep trying hun you'll get there eventually and we'll be cheering you on
> xxxxxxxx

Its okay, im still having high hopes that maybe this month will be the one..even though i asked a psychic when she see's me conceiving and she said sometime this year but not anytime soon:shrug::dohh:
And I didn't go to the doctor, at first i was going to because i got a bfn and was 3 days late for af, but she 
decided to show her ugly face this morning:growlmad:[not quite like she normally does, its alot lighter and wayy more painful:nope:]
Owell, im thinking of trying to use eggwhites this cycle, see if it really works.
i dont mind it being gross because if the outcome is a healthy baby with 10 toes,10 fingers,1 nose,and 2 eyes thats all i care about:blush::haha:
Cant wait to try this cycle.
Maybe it'll be lucky because my bday is almost here?:D hopefully hehe.
well goodluck to you as well hun and thank you for your cheer:3
wana be my new buddy?:flower::happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yeh i'll be one of your buddies!! Fingers crossed for you hun 
your Birthday will give you extra reasons to :sex: haha 

I'm hopeful this month we've been BD-ing in advance to ovulating this month so hopefully :spermy: will meet egg as it arrives but we'll wait and see i'm ovulating today so will be baby dancing extra hard later n will keep my fingers crossed!!!

Egg whites??? no heard this one yet enlighten me?? and try any myths and methods you like for TTC if they work it'll give us all an excuse to try them!! 

Good Luck for next month hun 
Babydust to you for the coming month :dust: 


xxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Yeh i'll be one of your buddies!! Fingers crossed for you hun
> your Birthday will give you extra reasons to :sex: haha
> 
> I'm hopeful this month we've been BD-ing in advance to ovulating this month so hopefully :spermy: will meet egg as it arrives but we'll wait and see i'm ovulating today so will be baby dancing extra hard later n will keep my fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Egg whites??? no heard this one yet enlighten me?? and try any myths and methods you like for TTC if they work it'll give us all an excuse to try them!!
> 
> Good Luck for next month hun
> Babydust to you for the coming month :dust:
> xxxxxxx

yay:]
awh thank you, you too hun.
hahah i know right! thats what i told df xp
ohh, it sounds good for you than:] fx'd
Yes eegwhites lol, i know sounds weird but heres what to do:
-you have to keep one egg out for an hour or 2 before you bd.
-after the egg is room temp, seperate the yolk from the eggwhites
-put the eggwhites in a container
-put it by your bedside before you bd
-than insert it into your vagina before you bd[you can use a surrenge or turnky baster, it doesnt matter]
-do not use all of the eggwhites because it will just get messy since not all of the eggwhites will stay in if you use too much.
-stay laying down after inserting it and than bd
what its suppose to do is since its full of protein it helps guide the sperm to go to the uterus and not escape.
Also alot of women get worried about infection but if you keep the eggwhites in the shell when you take it out to get it room temp, than it will not affect the egg:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Abii said:


> Bumblebee2408 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i'll be one of your buddies!! Fingers crossed for you hun
> your Birthday will give you extra reasons to :sex: haha
> 
> I'm hopeful this month we've been BD-ing in advance to ovulating this month so hopefully :spermy: will meet egg as it arrives but we'll wait and see i'm ovulating today so will be baby dancing extra hard later n will keep my fingers crossed!!!
> yay:]
> awh thank you, you too hun.
> hahah i know right! thats what i told df xp
> ohh, it sounds good for you than:] fx'd
> Yes eegwhites lol, i know sounds weird but heres what to do:
> -you have to keep one egg out for an hour or 2 before you bd.
> -after the egg is room temp, seperate the yolk from the eggwhites
> -put the eggwhites in a container
> -put it by your bedside before you bd
> -than insert it into your vagina before you bd[you can use a surrenge or turnky baster, it doesnt matter]
> -do not use all of the eggwhites because it will just get messy since not all of the eggwhites will stay in if you use too much.
> -stay laying down after inserting it and than bd
> what its suppose to do is since its full of protein it helps guide the sperm to go to the uterus and not escape.
> Also alot of women get worried about infection but if you keep the eggwhites in the shell when you take it out to get it room temp, than it will not affect the egg:thumbup:
> 
> Eww!! :saywhat: lol still if it works then I may think about trying it!!
> What do we women do to have babies eh?? lol still it'll all be worth it n fingers crossed all is going well for me sooo far this month lol but atm gettin evil period like pains todya while i'm Ovulating not sure if thats a good thing?? lol
> 
> Yeah persuade your other half to have a romantic night on your birthday :serenade: and try not to think about the BD to much and enjoy it cause most people I know have tried said when they didn't think bout it much and had a night out or weren't stressing about it was when they got pregnant!!
> :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Eww!! :saywhat: lol still if it works then I may think about trying it!!
> What do we women do to have babies eh?? lol still it'll all be worth it n fingers crossed all is going well for me sooo far this month lol but atm gettin evil period like pains todya while i'm Ovulating not sure if thats a good thing?? lol
> 
> Yeah persuade your other half to have a romantic night on your birthday :serenade: and try not to think about the BD to much and enjoy it cause most people I know have tried said when they didn't think bout it much and had a night out or weren't stressing about it was when they got pregnant!!
> :rofl:
> xx

LOL i know right xp
but every women who said they tried it said they got a bfp after so hopefully it works and i dont gross myself out for nothing lol xp
ohh thats good! those are called ovulation pains its pretty much when the egg is ready to be fertilized unless it already was than your probably expierencing conception cramps[which is very normal] yayy!:] 
let me know when you test:D
yes ive heard that too and i try not to think about it but its hard when its like the only thing on your mind lol you know? 
last night we bd but it was before af i didnt think about it last night but its different when its around my fertile days or ovulation lol thats all i can think about when its those days.
But hopefully it'll be my month soon.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha yeah I know its hard not to think about it i'm only in month 2 of trying officially but even i'm over thinking it and trying soooo hard not to symptom spot!!

Hopefully it will be your turn soon I mean you deserve it after how long you've been trying honestly hopefully it shouldn't be too long a wait for you and I took a friend baby shopping other day and was like I want to buy for my baby!! Wait i don't have one yet!! lol we had sooo much fun but now its embedded it even more in my mind I'm doing all I can this month to conceive but only time will time at the end of the month.

Due to start my period around the 25th gonna leave it a few days to test if I'm late don't want to see another :bfn: this month for no reason.
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Haha yeah I know its hard not to think about it i'm only in month 2 of trying officially but even i'm over thinking it and trying soooo hard not to symptom spot!!
> 
> Hopefully it will be your turn soon I mean you deserve it after how long you've been trying honestly hopefully it shouldn't be too long a wait for you and I took a friend baby shopping other day and was like I want to buy for my baby!! Wait i don't have one yet!! lol we had sooo much fun but now its embedded it even more in my mind I'm doing all I can this month to conceive but only time will time at the end of the month.
> 
> Due to start my period around the 25th gonna leave it a few days to test if I'm late don't want to see another :bfn: this month for no reason.
> xxxxx

Hey, its never too early to ttc though:]
so hopefully it takes you less time than myself[not in a bad way, i just dont want ANYONE to go through what i did my first year] i was so depressed i wouldnt even get out of bed for about 2 months.
Awwhh thats cute haha. I love baby shopping! and whenever a friend of mine gets pregnant they always bring me along becaus eim so good at baby shopping lol xp
ahh i see, well hopefully she doesn't show,i have my fx'd:]
and i know what you mean, but it does get easier.
I promise:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Good glad to hear it all gets easier!!
I know my friend took me for the same reason I love baby shopping!!

Anyway Chat again soon off to BD!! Maybe more likely I get my :bfp: this month if we do.

xxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Bumblebee welcome to the thread hon, hopefully we can all take this journey together :hugs:

As for the eggwhites Abbi...:saywhat: :rofl:
honny why don't you just order some conceive plus or preseed on ebay, its not too $ i got 2 tubes of preseed for AUS$35 (much more hygienici think!) but hey each to their own! :winkwink:

Well af is trying her best to keep me down, but i'm armed with ibuprophen! so the sharp pains have now subsided into dull aches which is much more bearable! can't wait to start :sex: go away af!!!! 

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## Bumblebee2408

lolalei3 said:


> Hey Bumblebee welcome to the thread hon, hopefully we can all take this journey together :hugs:
> 
> As for the eggwhites Abbi...:saywhat: :rofl:
> honny why don't you just order some conceive plus or preseed on ebay, its not too $ i got 2 tubes of preseed for AUS$35 (much more hygienici think!) but hey each to their own! :winkwink:
> 
> Well af is trying her best to keep me down, but i'm armed with ibuprophen! so the sharp pains have now subsided into dull aches which is much more bearable! can't wait to start :sex: go away af!!!!
> 
> https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


Hi Thanks!!

I'm looking forward to carrying on the journey and I'm sooo glad i've got you both to talk to now :hugs:

Fingers crossed your aches and pains go away in the next few days so you can start baby dancing too!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey Bumblebee welcome to the thread hon, hopefully we can all take this journey together :hugs:
> 
> As for the eggwhites Abbi...:saywhat: :rofl:
> honny why don't you just order some conceive plus or preseed on ebay, its not too $ i got 2 tubes of preseed for AUS$35 (much more hygienici think!) but hey each to their own! :winkwink:
> 
> Well af is trying her best to keep me down, but i'm armed with ibuprophen! so the sharp pains have now subsided into dull aches which is much more bearable! can't wait to start :sex: go away af!!!!
> 
> https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png

LOL! i knew you were going to say that xp
i just dont have the money this week i have to pay bills:/ lol
and eggwhites work just like preseed and that stuff, they have alot more protein too so it actually wont give you any infections. 
i looked into it really good lol cause i know i said the same thing you did at first until i heard the success stories after using it.
Im willing to try anything this month for my bday present haha.
i know what you mean though, im poping midol hardcore lol.
i hopeshe goes away soon.

Hey bumblebee!:]
how was your bding day/night yesterday? hahaha think you guys got it?:flower::thumbup:


----------



## lolalei3

OK you go girl! get them egg whites in ya! :rofl:
Just joshing :hug: i think we girls will go to any extent to get what we want so i say good on ya! ooh just learned how to get my chart up on here guys check it out! 

cd3 for me af is sooo annoying pains gone tho! strangest thing happened today i was at my friends house holding and fussing over her newborn all afternoon and af stopped! she's back now but thought it was really wierd! :blush:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> OK you go girl! get them egg whites in ya! :rofl:
> Just joshing :hug: i think we girls will go to any extent to get what we want so i say good on ya! ooh just learned how to get my chart up on here guys check it out!
> 
> cd3 for me af is sooo annoying pains gone tho! strangest thing happened today i was at my friends house holding and fussing over her newborn all afternoon and af stopped! she's back now but thought it was really wierd! :blush:

hahaha thanks xp
and i know huh!! i guess im a good example:blush::haha:
NO WAY!!:D
im on cd3 too haha.
when did you start af? 
but that does sound weird..how long of days does she usually visit you?


----------



## lolalei3

Wow we really are cycle buddies! lets see it we ovulate at the same time!! Now that would really be weird! :haha: af usually lasts 6 days so cycle day 4 now, 2 days to go!! then i'm gonna get my freak on!! woohoo my Oh won't know what hit him!! :happydance:

Planning on using the Blood to Blood method, only found out about it last night from a woman on here, it's basically where u :sex: every day from end of af to beginning of next af!! sounds great in theory but i'll prob not have the stamina to do it every single night! although it really does make sense that would def get u preg!! :haha:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Wow we really are cycle buddies! lets see it we ovulate at the same time!! Now that would really be weird! :haha: af usually lasts 6 days so cycle day 4 now, 2 days to go!! then i'm gonna get my freak on!! woohoo my Oh won't know what hit him!! :happydance:
> 
> Planning on using the Blood to Blood method, only found out about it last night from a woman on here, it's basically where u :sex: every day from end of af to beginning of next af!! sounds great in theory but i'll prob not have the stamina to do it every single night! although it really does make sense that would def get u preg!! :haha:

:haha: Thats pretty awesome though if we are cycle buddies, how ironic lol xp
when should you be ovulating? i should around the 22nd.
Hahahahaha i'm in the same boat xp
especially when i OV, but i think he'll love it because last month we only did it alot but not during my fertile time, we did bd on my ov though but i wasn't sure because i didn't chart it out like im doing this month.
Ohh that sounds like a good plan hun.
I tried that last year, but we were ntnp then lol. 
but anyway i heard some doctors talking to this lady who was ttc and they told her its not good to do it everyday..they say every other day is better so it gives him time to get his count back up after he ejaculates..so if you have like cheap little opk's you should use those on the day you dont bd so than you never miss your fertile/ovulation day..or use a thermometer?[i got mine on ebay for 3 bucks], Just so on the days you guys dont do it you can keep track if your fertile or ovulation days then if you see that your fertile of ovulating bd again everyday lol:thumbup:
sounds like a good plan over-all though:D


----------



## lolalei3

I prob will O around then too :haha: as 2nd cycle off bc pills and last one was a 41 day cycle with o day cd28!!! :growlmad: this one should XX'ing all fingers and toes!! be a shorter one!! so could o anywhere from cd10 or 11 i suppose but gonna start opks on cd10 cos have lots of internet cheapies! got a pack of 50 strips for aus$6 off Ebay!!

Has af left you yet? she has calmed down a lot for me and may stop tomorrow if i'm lucky! 
Yea the smep method is good too as it is a little unrealistic to commit to bd every single day so yea will prob do opks then just bd every day when i see +, so ecxited to use the preseed (that only cost me aus$20 for 2 tubes!) :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Abii

:haha: How cool is that? we might actually, really be, cycle buddies!:haha:
Oh wow..that would irritate the hell out of me lol, ill have my fx'd for you as well:D 
Danggg 50?! how did you find that? im on ebay too lol the only good deal i found was a pack of 20 for $21.90, 
although i found really good deals on the softcups and thermometer, hopefully they get here soon! i want to start using the thermometer already lol xp
No she hasn't left yet but like you she has lightened alot and hopefully i can kick her out tomorrow too if she doesn't decide to be a bitch and go crazy like last cycle when she visited twice!!!! lol
im just hoping she goes away tomorrow and doesn't come back for 9 months:haha: than ill be happy xp
Its not that you have to commit..i think that its more work if you do that, and you want to be relaxed and enjoy it not treat it like a job which is what you would be doing if you had to commit to it every night and say you weren't in the mood? lol even though thats highly unlikely xp but what if you know? just trying to help hun:]
That sounds like an awesome plan:]
i cant believe how much stuff me and df are going to try this month, it really makes me feel like this is it and this is the month[already! and i haven't even OV'd yet:haha:]
Woah!!!! how did you find that deal? the only good deal i found on preeseed was 30 for 2 tubes and 1 preg test. Lame ass deal lol xp
gl hun f&tx'd


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies!!

Wow you too pratically have the same fertility!! freaky!!
Abii the BD-ing went well thanks hopefully we've cracked it :thumbup:

Just playing the waiting game now and seeing how we go I've also over the last few weeks started to eat healthier and looking at joining some more fitness classes too (you know step class or something nothing to OTT lol :blush:)

Fingers crossed all that will help my cause too how are both of you getting on??
xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

:haha: i know huh! 
never thought i'd find a cycle buddy xp :shrug: but i guess i did now!!!:hugs: 
thats good!:D
ill keep my fx'd hun.
and i pm'd you on your page:haha::blush:


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi how is everything going? if were on the same cycle day you would be cd9 right now hey? yay this is where it actually becomes fun! opks, temps and :sex: our way to our BFPs!!
Have you tried the eggwhites yet? if so want all the details!!
We tried preseed for the first time but didn't use the applicator or the 2ml 15min b4 bd as the instructions say to do! I just put a little in me then some on Dp, hope it does the trick! :shrug:

I have been having a bugger of a time trying to quit smoking and all this ttc stress is definitely not helping! have cut back to 6 a day from 15 so doing ok i guess, very hard tho!! :nope:

Hope your well, x

Buzzymomma how are you getting along?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi how is everything going? if were on the same cycle day you would be cd9 right now hey? yay this is where it actually becomes fun! opks, temps and :sex: our way to our BFPs!!
> Have you tried the eggwhites yet? if so want all the details!!
> We tried preseed for the first time but didn't use the applicator or the 2ml 15min b4 bd as the instructions say to do! I just put a little in me then some on Dp, hope it does the trick! :shrug:
> 
> I have been having a bugger of a time trying to quit smoking and all this ttc stress is definitely not helping! have cut back to 6 a day from 15 so doing ok i guess, very hard tho!! :nope:
> 
> Hope your well, x
> 
> Buzzymomma how are you getting along?

Hi!!

Yeah all's going well with me not really having any symptoms yet just on my 2 week wait!! having painful breasts mainly just the nipples though!! (I know information overload!) but other than that nothing I can't wait until the end of my two week wait so i can test!!!

How're you??? Hope the preseed works for you
xxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi how is everything going? if were on the same cycle day you would be cd9 right now hey? yay this is where it actually becomes fun! opks, temps and :sex: our way to our BFPs!!
> Have you tried the eggwhites yet? if so want all the details!!
> We tried preseed for the first time but didn't use the applicator or the 2ml 15min b4 bd as the instructions say to do! I just put a little in me then some on Dp, hope it does the trick! :shrug:
> 
> I have been having a bugger of a time trying to quit smoking and all this ttc stress is definitely not helping! have cut back to 6 a day from 15 so doing ok i guess, very hard tho!! :nope:
> 
> Hope your well, x
> 
> Buzzymomma how are you getting along?

Hey hun!:] 
everything is going okay over here, still waiting for my softcups and thermometer to get here but besides that im doing good.
Yes i am cd9, i will start testing with opk's soon, hopefully i dont have to wait long for my +opk:haha:
No i haven't tried them, i changed my mind about using them and just bought preseed instead lol because i found out yesterday i had a UTI[im pretty proned to them] and i dont want to chance getting one again after i get this one cleared up, you know? so i decided to stick to the safe side haha.
Lol why didnt you use the instructions? xP
it still might work though:D
keeping my fx'd for you hun.
Oh i know how you feel!!! i haven't smoked in 4 days and i feel like complete crapppp beyond the extreme of feeling crappy:/
i feel so empty like lol, the only thing that keeps me going is the thought of lovebug:3
if it wasn't for furtue him/her i wouldn't of even been able to go a day.
You can do it!!! we both can C:
we can help eachother too
xx

@bumblebee: did you use anything besides opk's this cycle?
if you already told me the answer to this question i apologize for asking twice lol my brain is kind of fried from school and working so much:wacko::haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha no just opk's this month Abii
I can't remember if you've asked me before I'm taking folic acid tablets in advance just incase and me and my partner are eating healthier :) we're only on month 2 so for now we trying things 'o' natural if we haven't succeeded this month may try other things unsure where to go from here though any tips??

Let me know ladies!! xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Haha no just opk's this month Abii
> I can't remember if you've asked me before I'm taking folic acid tablets in advance just incase and me and my partner are eating healthier :) we're only on month 2 so for now we trying things 'o' natural if we haven't succeeded this month may try other things unsure where to go from here though any tips??
> 
> Let me know ladies!! xxxxxx

I see I see haha, thats still good:]
me and df tried naturally too and i do believe i conceived one of the times and just had a very early mc, i didnt go to the e.r though so i wasn't really sure.
If you guys do-not conceive this month i'd try softcups and preseed next cycle[thats what im doing, haven't used the stuff yet but were going to start soon:haha:] and, well, if it works for me you will know because i will keep you updated:]
if you have a walgreens out there you can buy the preseed and softcups there. and if you want a thermometer without having to order it online than you can get one of those there too:]
i wish you guys the best of luck hun.
only a few more days until you test:happydance::flower:
:dust: and lots of :bfp: your way:]
haha


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee when will you test?? And Gl for your health kick! are you also on an excersise plan? 

Abbi really hope we O soon! can't stand this waiting game, but on the pus side i can drink tomorrow night at our house party and not feel too guilty! Also the smoking! ahhhh how u going with that? 

I'm still having about 8 per day and can't seem to cut back much more than that! ahhh! Haven't yet started the opk's as pretty sure i wont o till at least cd18, will start them in a couple of days tho. It's Dps birthday so were having a big house party this sat night, so gonna get my freak on and try not to even THINK about ttc!! yea right!! :haha:
Take care guys, stay positive xx :hugs:


----------



## Abii

I know! me too! lol the wait is always the worst.
expecially the 2 week wait!!!! but i still cant wait until we get to the tww:haha:
i have a feeling the wait this cycle is going to be alot harder then last cycle lol.
I've completley quit smoking actually, its been about a week since i've even had a hit of nicotine, and by now i thought i would feel like crap and not be able to do anything, but, its not like that, i feel so much healthier and just better.
Although i must admit, a cigarette would be awesome right now lol but im trying to hold back temptation xP
I still think your doing very well from being at 15 down to 8! thats alot of a difference, and im sure if you keep it up and just start taking one away every 2 days or so you will be able to quit fairly soon:]
i have faith you can do it:hugs:
haha i know right, i already started using them but thats because earlier in my cycle, like, cd3-4 i thought i was having just really early pre-ovulation because i had really bad pains, but than later, found out it was a UTI lol so i figure why start testing than stop than start again you know? it would be so much more difficult if i did it that way haha.
Awwhh!!! tell him i said happy birthday:happydance:
:rofl:Yeah girll you better do him good! its his birthday haha, birthday :sex: is always the best sex xP
heyyy!!! you never know!! your dp's bday can be your lucky day too:haha:
lets hope.
Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you future bump buddy:hugs:
*BY THE WAY!!!* this morning was mine and dfs first time using preseed...it was..well kind of messy lol but it was also.. *INCREDIBLE!!!* not saying anything bad about df, but damn! that stuff made me O like my first time hahahahhahaha xP sorry for tmi.
How was your first time using it?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha might have to try preseed just for that side effect haha and Yeah I can test on the 24th but might wait a few more days after to get a more definate answer if that makes sense but i'm dying to know lol :)

However my best mate just found out she pregnant now she's 7 weeks now haha so I'm on baby race now haha :) Joke!!

Although my and my DP and i saw a travel system we want and I was sayin want it hs said we cud buy it earlier i was like yeah far 2 early lol but it isn't half tempting cause then we'll have the one we want haha
xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

You definately should:haha:
Yayy!! its coming up so soon haha lucky you, im still waiting to ovulate xP
but i have an awesome plan until than!!
me and df will bd every other day till +opk than were going to be bd'ing EVERYDAY FOR A WEEK!:rofl: 
i kid i kid haha but we will be like sex deviants:haha:
Make sure to keep me updated girly, ill be so excited when you get your bfp:happydance:
Awhh!! thats great for her, tell her i said have a h&h 9 months:]
and repeat it to yourself too because it seems like you got it this month:D
Haha awwhh how cutee xP
i hate going down baby isles just because i know i cant buy any of it lol, well techincally i could..but..why would i do that if theres nothing to use the products on? lol xP
Ughhh, i cant wait for lovebug to make their apperance:blush:
I already made up my mind for when lovebug joins our world, he/she will have a everything pooh bear room:haha:
cant wait:3
goodluck hun, i hope we both get our bfps soon:]

@lolalei3: Hey girlll:]
how are you? did you O' yet?


----------



## lolalei3

Abii said:


> I know! me too! lol the wait is always the worst.
> expecially the 2 week wait!!!! but i still cant wait until we get to the tww:haha:
> i have a feeling the wait this cycle is going to be alot harder then last cycle lol.
> I've completley quit smoking actually, its been about a week since i've even had a hit of nicotine, and by now i thought i would feel like crap and not be able to do anything, but, its not like that, i feel so much healthier and just better.
> Although i must admit, a cigarette would be awesome right now lol but im trying to hold back temptation xP
> I still think your doing very well from being at 15 down to 8! thats alot of a difference, and im sure if you keep it up and just start taking one away every 2 days or so you will be able to quit fairly soon:]
> i have faith you can do it:hugs:
> haha i know right, i already started using them but thats because earlier in my cycle, like, cd3-4 i thought i was having just really early pre-ovulation because i had really bad pains, but than later, found out it was a UTI lol so i figure why start testing than stop than start again you know? it would be so much more difficult if i did it that way haha.
> Awwhh!!! tell him i said happy birthday:happydance:
> :rofl:Yeah girll you better do him good! its his birthday haha, birthday :sex: is always the best sex xP
> heyyy!!! you never know!! your dp's bday can be your lucky day too:haha:
> lets hope.
> Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you future bump buddy:hugs:
> *BY THE WAY!!!* this morning was mine and dfs first time using preseed...it was..well kind of messy lol but it was also.. *INCREDIBLE!!!* not saying anything bad about df, but damn! that stuff made me O like my first time hahahahhahaha xP sorry for tmi.
> How was your first time using it?


Wow thats really great that you've quit, i wish i had your willpower!! i must have smoked almost a full pack last night at our party! oops :dohh: got very drunk too, but figure it's ok since i haven't O'd yet! Yay for preseed!! :happydance: i love it too! great to hear your having fun bd! nothing worse than when it seems like a chore! Did my first opk today, was a very faint line so just gonna test once or twice a day from now till i get my + then It's ON! :sex:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I hope it is my month this month but we'll wait and see how we get on haha and Abbii my little love monkey is going to have a Tigger Bedroom and yeah I'll keep you updated no signs of my period turning up yet and can test tomorrow don't know if I can wait and how are you getting on Lolalei3 ?? Are you ovulating yet??? have you been BD-ing the night away?? 

Let us all know and I shall be on tomorrow to let you know how i've got on trying not to get my hopes to high though 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Wow thats really great that you've quit, i wish i had your willpower!! i must have smoked almost a full pack last night at our party! oops :dohh: got very drunk too, but figure it's ok since i haven't O'd yet! Yay for preseed!! :happydance: i love it too! great to hear your having fun bd! nothing worse than when it seems like a chore! Did my first opk today, was a very faint line so just gonna test once or twice a day from now till i get my + then It's ON! :sex:

Haha i just know that im losing one nasty habit for a beautiful baby:3
you'll be able to quit too! i know you can do it:]
Hahaha ahhh yes drunkenness always ends up in smoking ALOT more than you planned to haha, i think its because nicotine helps keep the alcohol down when you feel like spewing lol xP
And anyways, its not bad for you to have a-little alcohol while your ovulating..most babies are conceived under their influence:rofl: sad i know, but true lol.
Yeah:haha: this morning we used a softcup for the first time, last night and this morning i was having really bad crampy feeling which cannot be normal because my opk's are still negative. But whats weird is that my opk's went from dark, to really light, to no line, to faint line again.
Is it possible i did/will ovulate twice?
haha yeah me and df have been bd'ing every other day with preseed and recently softcups until i get a +opk than, as you said, its on!!! lol:rofl:


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I hope it is my month this month but we'll wait and see how we get on haha and Abbii my little love monkey is going to have a Tigger Bedroom and yeah I'll keep you updated no signs of my period turning up yet and can test tomorrow don't know if I can wait and how are you getting on Lolalei3 ?? Are you ovulating yet??? have you been BD-ing the night away??
> 
> Let us all know and I shall be on tomorrow to let you know how i've got on trying not to get my hopes to high though
> xxxxxxxx

I think it is!!:happydance::haha:
awwhhh how cutee, what kind of tiger?
i'd do white tiger hahahah xP
I don't think you should wait, because i don't think i can wait that long for you to tell me!:rofl:
i know what you mean by not getting your hopes to high, im trying not to do that either this cycle but i cant help it..
i really think the preseed and softcups are going to help us:blush:
i can only hope:cloud9:
goodluck hun!
fx'd for your bfp:happydance:


----------



## lolalei3

Hi girls! no O yet but very promising signs, feeling sick plus O pains, increased sex drive and cm turning from creamy to watery (sorry tmi!:haha: opks have faint lines but not positive yet. Bumblebee we are definitely bding the nights away! 
Abbi was the line on the opk definately darker or same colour as control line? it's pretty rare to O twice but you may have just had fade in fade out, without there being an actual positive (happened to me last month) got fade in dark but not + cd18 then fade out till i got + on cd29! but off bc i expected it to be a bit screwy! :wacko: fx'd it's a normal O date for me this time! How did the softcups go?

I'm on cd13, abbi what day are you onto now is it 14? and bumblebee when will you test?

Oh and bubs room will be 'under the sea' theme i think! finding nemo maybe?? hehehe if i left it up to dp it would be a surfer theme so maybe we can meet half way!!!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hi girls! no O yet but very promising signs, feeling sick plus O pains, increased sex drive and cm turning from creamy to watery (sorry tmi!:haha: opks have faint lines but not positive yet. Bumblebee we are definitely bding the nights away!
> Abbi was the line on the opk definately darker or same colour as control line? it's pretty rare to O twice but you may have just had fade in fade out, without there being an actual positive (happened to me last month) got fade in dark but not + cd18 then fade out till i got + on cd29! but off bc i expected it to be a bit screwy! :wacko: fx'd it's a normal O date for me this time! How did the softcups go?
> 
> I'm on cd13, abbi what day are you onto now is it 14? and bumblebee when will you test?
> 
> Oh and bubs room will be 'under the sea' theme i think! finding nemo maybe?? hehehe if i left it up to dp it would be a surfer theme so maybe we can meet half way!!!

Hey buddy!! im cd13 too!:happydance: haha
Glad to hear your on your way to conceive bubs:haha:
sounds like a promising month for you already.
i hope i have a normal cycle this month and O' on-time so that our plan will work this time lol.
heres a pic of my opk's, it kind of seems like its a fade in, fade out i just hope that i dont miss my fertile/O' days because of it.
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1024011043.jpg
Ahh!! i hope i O' on cd29! that would be really bad, as the longest my cycle has ever been was 29 days.
So far the softcups seem like they're doing their job:haha:
we haven't had messy :sex: since we started using them:rofl:[tmi i know lol] 
Hahaha, if i left room designing to my df he would probably do captain america if its a boy and hulk if its a girl lol xP
he has an obsession with marvel:rofl:


----------



## Abii

btw, since the pic is so small you can save it and zoom in if you need to.
some have lines, some dont, some are faint, some are dark.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Girls!!
Gutted :bfn: :'( but still no period so waiting until end of the week and will test again if nothing so still slightly optimistic.

xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey Girls!!
> Gutted :bfn: :'( but still no period so waiting until end of the week and will test again if nothing so still slightly optimistic.
> 
> xxxxxx

im sorry hun:hugs:
hopefully she will stay away:thumbup:
fx'd and :dust: for you.


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee don't give up hope yet, you could still get your bfp, your not out till af shows up! :hugs: how are you feeling? symptoms?
Abbi took a look at the tests don't think there is a + in there, but you still have heaps of time! btw what are those plastic ones called? don't think we get those here. I use internet cheapies and close to O may buy the kit with slightly better quality strips from chemist. i so want to go get some softcups too but can't find them and too late now to order them for this cycle, might get them for next if i dont get my bfp that is!

I am so close to O can just feel it! cp is high, soft and open :haha: tmi according to ff that is a good thing! we have been bding every night just to cover bases. Still waiting on that + opk!!

GL and Fx'd girls, :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Either of you guys heard about the effects of the cough syrup Robitussen with the ingredient Guafanesin in improving CM around O?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Bumblebee don't give up hope yet, you could still get your bfp, your not out till af shows up! :hugs: how are you feeling? symptoms?
> Abbi took a look at the tests don't think there is a + in there, but you still have heaps of time! btw what are those plastic ones called? don't think we get those here. I use internet cheapies and close to O may buy the kit with slightly better quality strips from chemist. i so want to go get some softcups too but can't find them and too late now to order them for this cycle, might get them for next if i dont get my bfp that is!
> 
> I am so close to O can just feel it! cp is high, soft and open :haha: tmi according to ff that is a good thing! we have been bding every night just to cover bases. Still waiting on that + opk!!
> 
> GL and Fx'd girls, :hugs:

I dont remember what the plastic ones are called haha i know i got them from rite-aid. Softcups you can get on ebay for like 6 bucks so if you want them for next cycle you might wana order now lol.
Thats good hun. Ive been having such bad sharp pain in my lower abdomen i think i might be O' to because my temp was 96.70 and it was 98.60 last time. still -opks but im still going to bd everyday incase:haha:
and the pic was taken by my phone so alot of the lines you cant see, idk why but my phones camera sucks haha.
gl fx'd you get it this month hun.


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Either of you guys heard about the effects of the cough syrup Robitussen with the ingredient Guafanesin in improving CM around O?

no ive never heard of this.
What is it suppose to do?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls,

Not really any symptoms other than slightly sore breasts and tiredness but no getting stomach pains so feeling a bit glum but getting prepared for next month already!!
Whats worse is my mum is going on bout it too :( she wants grandbabies 

Still crossing my fingers though 

and i've never heard of that either want to explain?? xxxx


----------



## Abii

Ohh ladies i think i have some good news...
since my ph leves are off i figured O' wont show on opk's[which is why i didn't really want to use them] but this morning and afternoon i got really dark opk's.
Here's image of them
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1025011859.jpg
We've been bd'ing every morning since about cd5[just to be sure we didn't miss any chance of the fertile window or O'] So im feeling pretty good about this cycle so far.
my temp dropped way low too, not that it means anything but im even having O pains and stuff as well so i have a feeling i am or will be O'ing soon:happydance:
we'll just keep using preseed and softcups.
Ill keep you ladies updated on more:thumbup:


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh Abbi I'm pretty sure that one at the bottom is a +, looks nice and dark, but again can't be 100% sure from the pic.. Keep Bding for sure! :happydance:
Af is still not here so keep fx'd Bumblebee, thats so sweet about your mum awww bless her! 

Haven't told my mum don't want the pressure and she may try to talk me out of it, my mums like that! but i'm pretty sure when it happens she will be over the moon! I've told my dad and brother and some friends and there all very happy so atleast i can talk about it with them. Really sucks tho coz mum and I are actually very close and i'm making excuses not to see her in case i spill! :blush:

As for the Robitussin i'll just copy and paste the article from the internet....

Hostile cervical mucus
Having thin, slippery, cervical mucus  the kind you see right before ovulation  will increase your chances of getting pregnant. Some women naturally have plenty of fertile cervical mucus. However, women that do not notice thin and stretchy cervical mucus or have very little of it around the time they ovulate, might have a problem with hostile cervical mucus. To diagnose hostile cervical mucus your doctor would need to do a post-coital test which would allow him to see the type and quality of cervical mucus you are producing. 

Women that are taking Clomid often have problems with hostile cervical mucus. Clomid blocks cervical estrogen receptors. Estrogen is involved in the production of cervical mucus. When estrogen receptors are blocked, your cervix doesnt get the message to start making fertile cervical mucus so instead a woman on Clomid may have dry or hostile cervical mucus. Since the goal of taking Clomid is to help a woman get pregnant, the side effects are counterproductive. In order to make sure that the Clomid is as effective as possible, your doctor may prescribe a low dosage of estrogen or suggest that you take Robitussin.

How does Robitussin improve cervical mucus?
Robitussin is an expectorant, which means it helps thin out the mucus in your lungs. This helps with coughing because it is easier to clear the mucus out of your lungs when you cough if the mucus is thinner. Whats nice about Robitussin is that it doesnt just work on the mucus produced in your lungs, it also helps thin out cervical mucus. Thinner mucus is better for sperm and may improve your chances of getting pregnant.

When should you take Robitussin?
The best time to take Robitussin is about 5 days before you expect to ovulate and also on the day of ovulation. If you are using OPKs (or ovulation prediction kits) continue taking until 2 to 3 days after your have had a positive OPK. The recommended dosage is two teaspoons taken orally three times a day.


----------



## lolalei3

Ok so the Robitussin has worked for me I think as I now have watery CM (tmi):haha: but side effects aren't really worth it so will stop it, feel i'm just messing with my body now! ok so side fx are gas and the runs! tmi again! :haha: so be wary guys if you decide to use it! 

It's my Oh's 36th birthday today (im 27) we just went into town and i bought him a new skimboard (kinda like a surfboard) we are very into our extreme sports (also both skateboard and surf) never too old he reckons! can't wait till we can teach our kids this stuff! awwww getting soooo clucky!!! come on O i need this baby!!!!!!! ok done with the rant!!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Ooh Abbi I'm pretty sure that one at the bottom is a +, looks nice and dark, but again can't be 100% sure from the pic.. Keep Bding for sure! :happydance:
> 
> Haven't told my mum don't want the pressure and she may try to talk me out of it, my mums like that! but i'm pretty sure when it happens she will be over the moon! I've told my dad and brother and some friends and there all very happy so atleast i can talk about it with them. Really sucks tho coz mum and I are actually very close and i'm making excuses not to see her in case i spill! :blush:
> 
> Ok so the Robitussin has worked for me I think as I now have watery CM (tmi) but side effects aren't really worth it so will stop it, feel i'm just messing with my body now! ok so side fx are gas and the runs! tmi again! so be wary guys if you decide to use it!
> 
> It's my Oh's 36th birthday today (im 27) we just went into town and i bought him a new skimboard (kinda like a surfboard) we are very into our extreme sports (also both skateboard and surf) never too old he reckons! can't wait till we can teach our kids this stuff! awwww getting soooo clucky!!! come on O i need this baby!!!!!!! ok done with the rant!!

I think it was too:happydance: 
We've been bd'ing *every morning* from cd4 or 5 so we shouldn't of missed not one single fertile day or O' day. And for the past 3 days i was having a stabby pain in my left side[something i've NEVER had before] so i was thinking last night maybe the eggy was dropping and it was fertilized just at the right time, because i had *BAD* gas last night[and kept feeling the need to use the :loo: but everytime i'd sit on it, nothing would happen!!], my df was even like "babe, really?":rofl:
So only time will tell, but i have a feeling we did it..:blush::cloud9:
I dont even have parents around to tell haha, my dad lives far away and my mom abandond me when i was 16 so i dont have to worry about telling my parents, only df's:haha: but we decided not to tell anyone that we are ttc because of my age, they will just down talk to me and try to talk me out of it so were just keeping it between us until lovebug sticks, than everyone can know we tried and he/she *IS NOT* a mistake:sex::spermy::test::bfp:
Im glad to know what the stuff does but i think im already trying enough this cycle:rofl:
speaking that we spent over $150 on supplies this month[3 tubes of preseed, 2 boxes of softcups, 2 boxes of opk's, & 2 boxes of hpt's]:laugh2::ban: hahahah.
At least it did some good though and you didn't totally waist your time or money on something not helpful:]
LOL!! there is no tmi while ttc xP
everything about it is tmi really lol, we just feel comfortable telling eachother because were all doing the same stuff so we know we wont get weird talking about it like we would if we were telling df,dp,or dh hahah, when we try to explain things to them we try to give them the "clean" version of ttc:rofl:
Awwhh!! thats cute:]
hope he has a good birthday, get to bd'ing woman!! 
at least you can say its his present that way:haha:
I know what you mean, i need lovebug too! 
hurry hurry hurry bfps!!
:dust::dust:
goodluck hun, fx'd for you and bumblebee


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Cheers girls,
And woohoo Abii fingers crossed hun that you get your :bfp: this month :)
the changes sound like a good sign!!

Day three and still nothing but unsure I just don't feel like we've managed it but only time will tell.

Fingers crossed things all go well for you both this month
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

*@bumblebee:*Awh thank you hun!!:happydance::hugs:
ive been keeping my fx'd for yours as well.
lets hope it'll pull through:thumbup:
*@lolalei3:*How are you buddy?!
having any symptoms yet? did you O'? because i did on cd14..are we still cycle buddies?:haha:
oh and how was your dp's bday? hope it was grand:happydance::thumbup:
*MyRannt:*I cant believe how many times we've :sex: this cycle lol.
Ill be so frustrated and agitated if it didn't happen.
here's a pic of my recent opks
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1026012120-1.jpg
Okay so just from seeing this picture we all know i O'ed in cd14, on cd15 i did another opk in the morning it was really dark, but than at 5pm on cd15 i got -opk i tested again at 9pm still got another -opk 
This is whats convincing me to think we conceived this cycle, because i didn't even O' for 24 hours..
I will be testing again today just to be sure they weren't false negatives or something.
and we are still going to bd every day/every other day:haha::blush:
The only signs im seeing so far is cramping and bloatedness. Im still having cramping but its not sharp like it was 2-3 days ago now its only achy and it comes and goes throughout the day. Yesterday i was so bloated df was even like "are you sure your not pregnant because it looks like your 4 months!":rofl: thanks for that babe, love you too xP
but he really did say that lol.
I hope lovebug stuck finally, if he/she did i will be ordering baby stuff really early!!! hahaha:dohh:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lol aww Bless it does get rather exciting when you're starting to think you are well day 4 still nothing gettin cramping pains but not regular sometimes dull sometimes quite sharp but still no sign the :witch: is going to show her face only a few more days before I can test again :) xxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Lol aww Bless it does get rather exciting when you're starting to think you are well day 4 still nothing gettin cramping pains but not regular sometimes dull sometimes quite sharp but still no sign the :witch: is going to show her face only a few more days before I can test again :) xxxxxxx
> :dust:

yay:]
fingers crossed for your bfp!!:happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG OMG OMG!!
Abii & lolalei3 I got my :bfp: :happydance: I did one this morning cause I couldn't wait til monday I got a posh digital one to ensure it would pick it up early let alone 5 days late and sat in my friends bathroom this morning getting sadder and sadder thinking its going to be a bfn and I'm going to cry and it wasn't it worked out I am almost 5 weeks gone!!! I can't believe it your babydust helped!!!!

Still keep in touch n let me know how you're getting on
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!
> Abii & lolalei3 I got my :bfp: :happydance: I did one this morning cause I couldn't wait til monday I got a posh digital one to ensure it would pick it up early let alone 5 days late and sat in my friends bathroom this morning getting sadder and sadder thinking its going to be a bfn and I'm going to cry and it wasn't it worked out I am almost 5 weeks gone!!! I can't believe it your babydust helped!!!!
> 
> Still keep in touch n let me know how you're getting on
> xxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
*YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!*
thats so exciting:D
im happy for you hun.
im hoping for mine this month too.
not having any symptoms really, just bloating and hungry alot:haha: guess thats a good sign though?
i hope lovebug stuck with me this month.
congrats though hun!! im so happy for you.
happy&healthy 9 months to you and baby:hugs:
keep us updated with pics of ultrasounds n stuff:]
hopefully ill be your bump buddy soon
xx
*@lolalei3:* whats happening girl? you've been quiet for a few days.
hope everything is okay:hugs:
xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
*YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!*
thats so exciting:D
im happy for you hun.
im hoping for mine this month too.
not having any symptoms really, just bloating and hungry alot:haha: guess thats a good sign though?
i hope lovebug stuck with me this month.
congrats though hun!! im so happy for you.
happy&healthy 9 months to you and baby:hugs:
keep us updated with pics of ultrasounds n stuff:]
hopefully ill be your bump buddy soon
xx
*@lolalei3:* whats happening girl? you've been quiet for a few days.
hope everything is okay:hugs:
xx[/QUOTE]


Hi Abii,
Don't worry if your not having symptoms I've not had any yet either lol I was 5 weeks yesterday as we've worked out so should be due 30th June but will wait til I've had my initial appointment with Midwife I am going to phone them Monday morning. All we did was baby dance well before I was due to ovulate n quite a bit more during my ovulation days!! so with what you've been saying the last few weeks it may happen for you!!

I know I'm soooo excited and i'm soooo hoping you both get your BFP this month so we can be bump buddies however my best mate found out she was the other week and is only 2 weeks ahead of me atm so we're close to n its nice that I can talk 2 her but I am going to need support on here too so i'm gonna keep in touch with everyone!!

Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on I will keep coming back on here to check up on you both!! I will send you scan pics etc once I got my test pics off my phone I will put them on here for you to see lol

Thank you soooo much for the support in the last few days as I was starting to doubt and get sad but you both kept me upbeat even when I was having the stomach pains and thought it was over for me (which I've now found out is my womb changing getting ready for baby lol) 

xxxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

OMG!!!! BUMBLEBEE!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hon! how awesome! We are definately still here to support you so don't go anywhere and keep on this post so we can take the journey with you!! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Abbi you O'd cd14, wow textbook cycle!:haha: how many dpo are you? I O'd cd19 (today) if i get my temp spike tomorrow pretty sure i will as opks now negative, sooo hope we can be bump buddies all 3 of us! I really hope we caught the egg as it sounds like u guys have been going at it like rabbits too! heres to our bfps!! :drunk:

Sorry been a bit MIA but I have O'd!!! :happydance: today was O day as I got my Postive OPK last night at midnight (yes i tested at midight on a saturday night!:haha:) but would not have detected my surge if i didn't as was - this morning! 
We have been :sex: like rabbits every single day for the last 9 days and twice today!! :happydance: it's been really fun actually so yes i will be very disapointed if i dont get my bfp but i'm feeling a lot closer to my Oh going through this so thats one good thing about ttc i guess!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> OMG!!!! BUMBLEBEE!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hon! how awesome! We are definately still here to support you so don't go anywhere and keep on this post so we can take the journey with you!! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Abbi you O'd cd14, wow textbook cycle!:haha: how many dpo are you? I O'd cd19 (today) if i get my temp spike tomorrow pretty sure i will as opks now negative, sooo hope we can be bump buddies all 3 of us! I really hope we caught the egg as it sounds like u guys have been going at it like rabbits too! heres to our bfps!! :drunk:
> 
> Sorry been a bit MIA but I have O'd!!! :happydance: today was O day as I got my Postive OPK last night at midnight (yes i tested at midight on a saturday night!:haha:) but would not have detected my surge if i didn't as was - this morning!
> We have been :sex: like rabbits every single day for the last 9 days and twice today!! :happydance: it's been really fun actually so yes i will be very disapointed if i dont get my bfp but i'm feeling a lot closer to my Oh going through this so thats one good thing about ttc i guess!

Haha no i think i O'd on cd15&16 because i had DARKER THAN THE CONTROL LINE positives on those days, and even than if i O'd on cd15 or 16 i shouldnt of missed one fertile day or O' day because we bd'd everyday from early in my cycle.
I hope we all can be bumb buddies too!:D
that would be nice to have all my ttc buddies my bump buddies:haha:
Yayyy!!! lets keep our fingers crossed that this is the one C:
so far october was a lucky month and were still in october so maybe some of the luck rubbed off on all of us?:happydance:
And i can totally relate to what you just said, it really does bring us closer.
I am/should be currently 3 or 4dpo and still not picking up on any symptoms, making me a-bit anxious.
I hope that bfp will still pull through for me.
fx'd



Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Abii,
> Don't worry if your not having symptoms I've not had any yet either lol I was 5 weeks yesterday as we've worked out so should be due 30th June but will wait til I've had my initial appointment with Midwife I am going to phone them Monday morning. All we did was baby dance well before I was due to ovulate n quite a bit more during my ovulation days!! so with what you've been saying the last few weeks it may happen for you!!
> 
> I know I'm soooo excited and i'm soooo hoping you both get your BFP this month so we can be bump buddies however my best mate found out she was the other week and is only 2 weeks ahead of me atm so we're close to n its nice that I can talk 2 her but I am going to need support on here too so i'm gonna keep in touch with everyone!!
> 
> Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on I will keep coming back on here to check up on you both!! I will send you scan pics etc once I got my test pics off my phone I will put them on here for you to see lol
> 
> Thank you soooo much for the support in the last few days as I was starting to doubt and get sad but you both kept me upbeat even when I was having the stomach pains and thought it was over for me (which I've now found out is my womb changing getting ready for baby lol)
> 
> xxxxxx
> xxxxxx


I know i shouldn't worry but i cant help it, the only way i wont doubt it is when i see those 2 lines.
Awwhh so happy to hear it.
if your 5 weeks than you must of conceived earlier in your cycle right?
Thank you hun for your support as well:hugs:
anytime you need us, were here for you:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww thank you both girlies 
xxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

See the attachment of my tests :)
Sorry if they're not very clear they were the best ones we could get of it ha-ha :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P291011_08.070001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









P291011_08.080001.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> See the attachment of my tests :)
> Sorry if they're not very clear they were the best ones we could get of it ha-ha :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:D
im so happy for you hun:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Ok so pretty sure I O'd as got the pos opk and cm has gone from watery to creamy but temps are worrying me, haven't had the temp spike after O yet, they are going up but slowly, looked on ff and it's normal but can't help thinking what if i didn't even O at all, would be so devd! :cry:

Hope it will be ok but still unsure so have been bding just to be sure, so far bd 10 times 9 days in a row! im fricken exhuasted!! :sleep: i really hope i get that temp spike tomorrow!! and will hopefully tell me i'm 3dpo!

Abbi how are you going on your tww, any symptoms?

Bumblebee any news/ preg symptoms? have you seen your doctor yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girlies,

It's been a sad day today :'( 
I had bleeding in the night and went to doctors this morning because its as heavy as a period. I'm off work for two days and had to tell them about it and we'd just told parents and grandparents too :( 
(which i know we should have waited but we didn't want to try and hide it from them as we're all quite close)

Sorry to be bringing bad news booked in at Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit next week as at 5 weeks they can't tell me anything really but at 6 weeks they should find a heart beat if all is ok will update you then but for now just have my fingers and toes well and truely crossed n hoping little Beanie will be ok 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Ok so pretty sure I O'd as got the pos opk and cm has gone from watery to creamy but temps are worrying me, haven't had the temp spike after O yet, they are going up but slowly, looked on ff and it's normal but can't help thinking what if i didn't even O at all, would be so devd! :cry:
> 
> Hope it will be ok but still unsure so have been bding just to be sure, so far bd 10 times 9 days in a row! im fricken exhuasted!! :sleep: i really hope i get that temp spike tomorrow!! and will hopefully tell me i'm 3dpo!
> 
> Abbi how are you going on your tww, any symptoms?
> 
> Bumblebee any news/ preg symptoms? have you seen your doctor yet?

Hey hun:hugs:
Im sorry to hear about your worry with your temp, but if ff said its normal than don't look too much into it..i know that its hard trust me but the more you look into it, the more you scare yorself and become really unsure of alot of things. I know from experience, so i'd just take the advise givin and try to hold in without having too much doubt. And im sure you O'd, if you had +opks than you did because opks are very sensitive and if you didnt O' than you wouldn't of had the hormone to get a +opk..
stay positive hun:]
maybe its just your body's way of saying "hey..um..yeah your finally pregnant and its a very sticky bean!!!":haha::happydance::hugs:
Ive been doing pretty okay, for the most part haven't really had any symptoms..Just bloating,cramps on & off,really hungry but than when i start to eat i dont want it anymore,and really tired.
Ive been taking at least 4 hour naps everyday and i still go to bed early than toss and turn. And this morning i went pee like 4 times in 5 hours i think..of course my silly self took a hpt at 4or5dpo:dohh: and it was - but i assumed it was going to be since it is WAYYY to early.
but hopefully in about 8 or 9 days i can retest and get that bfp.
although every-time i get a -hpt it makes me less hopeful:/
and since im not having any real promising signs, i think this month is a bust:cry:
i hate the feeling that i get when i just feel like i wont/cant conceive, and im too young to walk into a drs office and try to see if i can or not, they wont do shit because im 19:shrug:
ughhhh!!! im just not feeling like myself and i feel like these are symptoms of something else and im just not pg and wont become pg.:nope:
im sad today..and not having much hope:sad2:


Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> It's been a sad day today :'(
> I had bleeding in the night and went to doctors this morning because its as heavy as a period. I'm off work for two days and had to tell them about it and we'd just told parents and grandparents too :(
> (which i know we should have waited but we didn't want to try and hide it from them as we're all quite close)
> 
> Sorry to be bringing bad news booked in at Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit next week as at 5 weeks they can't tell me anything really but at 6 weeks they should find a heart beat if all is ok will update you then but for now just have my fingers and toes well and truely crossed n hoping little Beanie will be ok
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awhhh:cry::cry::cry:
im so sorry hun:hugs:
ill be keeping every little thing i can crossed for you and your little beanie.
did the bleeding stop at least?


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Bumblebee honny I really hope everything is ok, but could just be beanies way of getting comfy in there, some women bleed all through pregnancy, my bf bled a LOT and she had perfectly healthy TWINS!! all the best I will be crossing all my crossables for you! :hugs:

Abbi I can imagine it would be hard for you being so young, remember tho the doctors aren't being nasty it's because they would be reluctant to interfere with you as they would want to make extra sure you can't conceive on your own, remember some people just take longer than others, but think of how happy you will be when you eventually do!! have a very good feeling about you! hope you feel better hon, i know it's hard but YOU WILL get your bfp!!!

And I know i need to stop stressing over my temps, but still only a tiny increase today and my opk was 3 days ago! but im pretty sure i've O'd as my body is telling me, cp has gone from high to low and cm from watery to creamy so i pray that im on my tww already!
oh well fx'd i get a spike tomorrow!! 
Do you think i should keep bding?? this will be 10 days in a row now!!! ahhhh


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi I can imagine it would be hard for you being so young, remember tho the doctors aren't being nasty it's because they would be reluctant to interfere with you as they would want to make extra sure you can't conceive on your own, remember some people just take longer than others, but think of how happy you will be when you eventually do!! have a very good feeling about you! hope you feel better hon, i know it's hard but YOU WILL get your bfp!!!
> 
> And I know i need to stop stressing over my temps, but still only a tiny increase today and my opk was 3 days ago! but im pretty sure i've O'd as my body is telling me, cp has gone from high to low and cm from watery to creamy so i pray that im on my tww already!
> oh well fx'd i get a spike tomorrow!!
> Do you think i should keep bding?? this will be 10 days in a row now!!! ahhhh

I know. I just have been very hormonal lately.
My df made me cry yesterday because he drank 3 cups of coffee in ONE DAY!!! and i haven't had one single cigarette in almost 2 full weeks!!! going on 3! and he just ughhh he gets me mad sometimes..i told him last night that if he cant stop drinking his precious coffee for our little miracle than im not guna try anymore. He promised me he would go down to one cup of coffee every other day not 3 everyday!!:/ but hopefully he will just stop so we can continue our journey and i told him it might already be too late and that he just better keep his promises of being ready to be a father, i know he will be a good daddy he just has to prove it to me by keeping his promises.
Sorry for the rant lol i've just been so off the handle with mood-swings lately.
Sometimes your temp isn't even accurate..did you know that? because if you sleep with your mouth open or if you snore it can make your temps go all haywire.
The best way to temp is by doing it rectally..gross i know but thats the best way to get an accurate temp reading.
You shouldn't temp orally because of the way we sleep sometimes.
But im glad to hear you might be in the tww now:]
i was having a hard time telling when i O'd too so im just guessing that im around 5dpo right now.
I dont think you have to bd anymore lol i mean by all means if you guys are in the mood do it but as for baby making i think i did it about 10 days too lol so i think your okay xP
Im not having many symptoms..just very very tired, the past 4 days i took 4 hour naps and went to bed around 9:30pm'ish waking up at 6am lol and im the kind of person who like to sleep in until about 10..so yeah haha.
Guess the little bug might be telling me to get ready to be awake at this time everyday in about 8 months xP
fx'd for your bfp hun!!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Again,

No sorry to tell you it hasn't stopped yet but its been really heavy with clots today so i doubt Beanie will still be there but time will tell.

Anyway Lolalei3 i'd keep BD-ing if I was you just in case there is nothing wrong with extra BD-ing it could help :)
xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Bumblebee so sorry to hear, but you have an appointment with the docs as soon as you stop bleeding so they can see if all is well in there right? Look after yourself hon and try to take it easy were here for you :hugs:

Abbi have considered rectal and vaginal temping but don't think i need to do it, i am a very quiet sleeper, never snore or sleep with mouth open and temps have been ok, nothing to worry about... yet! as just had my temp spike today so have most likely O'd yay!! I wouldn't get too angry at your Oh for the coffee thing, my Oh drinks energy drinks all day AND we both smoke! although i am down to 6 smokes a day which is very good for me!! not saying this is a good thing by any stretch of the imagination but ttc is hard on both ppl so i think sometimes it's actually better to let THEM make the call rather than nagging, i've noticed my Oh is cutting back on the edrinks and smokes by himself since ttc.
I also still drink a cup of coffee in the morning, otherwise I would be half asleep all day at work! 

btw what do you guys do for a job? I'm a childrens entertainer, so needless to say I see kids ALL the time, has been getting hard at work lately esp since before ttc we were wtt for a while. i travel around Western Australia doing plays and puppet shows for school kids, i love my job and getting a bit worried if i get my bfp as im due to tour the outback in small aircrafts one week after af/bfp is due! mmm hope it all works out!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey 
I have an office job running the maintenance team for a student village in our local city.
Very busy work but i work on site all day so that's a good thing won't have to worry about flying etc like you may do keep in touch and let us know how you get on this month
xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Also just to update you ladies had a better day today heavy bleeding and clotting has almost stopped!!

Fingers crossed that everything is ok Monday and it all stopping is a good sign :)
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi have considered rectal and vaginal temping but don't think i need to do it, i am a very quiet sleeper, never snore or sleep with mouth open and temps have been ok, nothing to worry about... yet! as just had my temp spike today so have most likely O'd yay!! I wouldn't get too angry at your Oh for the coffee thing, my Oh drinks energy drinks all day AND we both smoke! although i am down to 6 smokes a day which is very good for me!! not saying this is a good thing by any stretch of the imagination but ttc is hard on both ppl so i think sometimes it's actually better to let THEM make the call rather than nagging, i've noticed my Oh is cutting back on the edrinks and smokes by himself since ttc.
> I also still drink a cup of coffee in the morning, otherwise I would be half asleep all day at work!
> 
> btw what do you guys do for a job? I'm a childrens entertainer, so needless to say I see kids ALL the time, has been getting hard at work lately esp since before ttc we were wtt for a while. i travel around Western Australia doing plays and puppet shows for school kids, i love my job and getting a bit worried if i get my bfp as im due to tour the outback in small aircrafts one week after af/bfp is due! mmm hope it all works out!

Well thats good!!:happydance: for Ov' haha 
The only reason i got so mad about it, is because we made a *promise* to each other that we will quit together for the purposes of ttc.
He drank 3 cups of coffee in one day, 3! not even in a 24 hour period and i cant smoke ONE cigarette or he will get pissed at me and its like "okay but you just drank 3 cups of coffee" and what he tells me everytime is priceless he says "but quitting cigarettes is easier than quitting coffee." He doesn't know that nicotine is more addictive because he doesn't smoke, and its bullshit to say caffeine is harder to quit than nicotine when hes ONLY been drinking coffee for 1 year. Thats why i got mad, i felt like he broke a promise to me, which i would never do to him and haven't till this day, and i felt like he just wasn't taking ttc as seriously as i am[i know thats silly of me because they never will feel that way] but he could at least show me hes trying and that did not show me..after that i got mad at him the whole day and wouldn't even kiss him[our women and evil tricks:haha::fool::ninja::rofl:] and it must of worked because i have yet to even see one cup in his hand, and he even told me i could smoke a halfy to get even lol. I know it sounds messed up what i did probably but i had to do it or he would of kept drinking 3 cups everyday.
Awwhh thats great to hear your cutting down on smoking though! that might play a big role in your ttc and your conception, i know i feel alot healthier and even energetic since i quit smoking, i didn't even smoke the halfy df said i could because i just dont want to smoke anymore. 
Your job sounds interesting, tell me more about it..like what kind of plays you do and stuff, what ages do you work with?
And well i just recently quit my job[i was a secret shopper for walmart though] they were calling me in too much and juggling work and school became alot harder than i imagined so i had to quit. But now my focus is on school[Currently taking ultrasound technician class for my degree] and since i only have 4 more months until i graduate, i want to do the best i can these last few months:D 
My df is a 40hr/wk butcher so he makes pretty good money and has really good benefits.
But we found a job for him and me in San-diego once i finish school, so we will be moving into a place and new city:] i cant wait.
Hopefully by than god will give us our lovebug.


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Also just to update you ladies had a better day today heavy bleeding and clotting has almost stopped!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything is ok Monday and it all stopping is a good sign :)
> xxxxx

Awhh glad to hear the bleeding stopped hun.
gl and all my crossables are crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Definitely understand if you guys had made a promise to each other, thats not cool on his part. And saying quitting caffeine is harder than nicotine he must have been delusional!! :haha: yea i do feel better for cutting down and i'm sure it will help ttc so keeping it up with that hope, feeling a bit wary of getting af and smoking heaps cos i'll be upset and will have the 'who cares i'm not even pregnant' attitude but hopefully will keep it up for next cycle, unless of course i get my bfp!!

Feeling pretty confident about this cycle but wont get my hopes up too much, :happydance: as it will just hurt more when af comes! So my bbt is saying i definately O'd cd21, and we bd'd cd15,16,17,18,19,20 and 21! so now 'officially' 3dpo! well i say 4dpo coz it's after 5pm!:haha: TWW...........:coffee:............

Bumblebee how are you doing hon? been thinking of you, just know we are here if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Definitely understand if you guys had made a promise to each other, thats not cool on his part. And saying quitting caffeine is harder than nicotine he must have been delusional!! :haha: yea i do feel better for cutting down and i'm sure it will help ttc so keeping it up with that hope, feeling a bit wary of getting af and smoking heaps cos i'll be upset and will have the 'who cares i'm not even pregnant' attitude but hopefully will keep it up for next cycle, unless of course i get my bfp!!
> 
> Feeling pretty confident about this cycle but wont get my hopes up too much, :happydance: as it will just hurt more when af comes! So my bbt is saying i definately O'd cd21, and we bd'd cd15,16,17,18,19,20 and 21! so now 'officially' 3dpo! well i say 4dpo coz it's after 5pm!:haha: TWW...........:coffee:............
> 
> Abbi how are you doing hon? been thinking of you, just know we are here if you need to vent :hugs:

Heyy, i've been okay..Yesterday was the worst day of my life and i know that i stressed WAYYY too much yesterday so im counting on af being late anyway, and not much hope of being pg anymore:/
I will explain.
My older brother and his gf live with my fiance and I. We took them in after my brother lost his job, he lived with us for 3 months prior to getting a job, so my fiance told him to get a job or get out pretty much, 2 weeks later my brother got a job working with security.
They have been living with us for about 6 months and his gf hasn't even lifted a finger to get a job or do anythingg actually. She doesn't even clean! she just dirty's our apartment and leaves it to me to clean when i go to school and work!! shes 22 im 19....really?! 
UGH! i hate living with them, it makes my life so much more stressful and annoying!!
thank god our lease is up in janurary, couldn't take it any longer than that.
Im glad too hear abut your Ov'!!:happydance: thats good hun.
I hope you get your bfp, and even though there's not much hope left..i hope i get mine too.
fx'd
*@Bumblebee:* How are you hun? haven't heard from you in a few days, hope your dr appt on monday goes well:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi that sucks! i couldn't imagine living with my brother and his gf, even though they are both very nice people! Why don't you think you'll get your bfp? you said you bd on all the right days right?

well i got a temp dip today, and yes i know i should stop focusing so much on temps but can't help it!! got up at 6am to temp and it had dipped so got this horrible feeling i hadn't O'd so went back to sleep till like 3pm so wouldn't have to face the day!! :blush:
After spending ages looking at other peoples charts on fertility friend i decided it may have been a fallback rise, so really hoping they stay up!! 

Bumblebee honny how are you?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi that sucks! i couldn't imagine living with my brother and his gf, even though they are both very nice people! Why don't you think you'll get your bfp? you said you bd on all the right days right?
> 
> well i got a temp dip today, and yes i know i should stop focusing so much on temps but can't help it!! got up at 6am to temp and it had dipped so got this horrible feeling i hadn't O'd so went back to sleep till like 3pm so wouldn't have to face the day!! :blush:
> After spending ages looking at other peoples charts on fertility friend i decided it may have been a fallback rise, so really hoping they stay up!!

Yes it does suck, ALOT lol.
My brother and his gf are nice people too, i just think it would be alot better for our relationship if they didn't live with us:rofl:
Yes we started bd'ing on cd5 until cd17[which im sure i O'd around cd15-16] everyday using softcups and the preseed. I know they say every other day is better but if we did it EVERY day i don't see how we could of missed it, so im still hoping for it, i just feel really bad because, i was having a really bad day and i was just really upset and i figured that if i did conceive than i lost the baby already due to how much i cried and how much i stressed out. And...well i broke down and smoked a cig too. It made me feel horrible but i didn't know what else to do, i probably would of ripped my hair out or something lol.
But on a positive note, there's some symptom im having that keeps me somewhat positive that it still is possible.
Im having the web veins, my boobs look like they've gotten bigger, and i started to get random[sometimes] sharp pains through my boobs. when my df took me to dinner the other night he was just staring at them for about 5 minutes and finally said "damn babe your boobs look huge!" LMAO!!!:rofl:
Im hoping lovebug stuck for me.
I would be very sad if i got a bfn for my birthday:wacko:
lol well dont keep temping, its just as bad as poas xP
it gives it away faster.
fx'd for you hun.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls!!

Sorry not been on been in a bit of a state :'( (as I'm sure you can imagine)
Anyway just to let you know did a test came back negative still going Monday to EPU to make sure everything's gone ok and I'll be back on TTC forum soon.

Thanks for listening to me for the last week eveything came and got taken away so quickly its hard to take in but luckily work were understanding (I didn't tell them we had been trying though tbh don't want people I work with knowing)

Cheers for your support girls :)
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Sorry not been on been in a bit of a state :'( (as I'm sure you can imagine)
> Anyway just to let you know did a test came back negative still going Monday to EPU to make sure everything's gone ok and I'll be back on TTC forum soon.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me for the last week eveything came and got taken away so quickly its hard to take in but luckily work were understanding (I didn't tell them we had been trying though tbh don't want people I work with knowing)
> 
> Cheers for your support girls :)
> xxxxx

Oh hon am so sorry, i know there is nothing anyone can say that will make it better but just know you have support and people you can talk to on here. Wishing you all the best hon and take care :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks so much :)
I know i've already had a few people chatting to me from different parts of the forum and feeling a little better about it just got to move on and keep going now (well as best we can) I know it'll get easier eventually.

So how're you both getting on been in my own little world recently not really been keeping proper tabs on here just been coming on to update people. Sorry about that
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Sorry not been on been in a bit of a state :'( (as I'm sure you can imagine)
> Anyway just to let you know did a test came back negative still going Monday to EPU to make sure everything's gone ok and I'll be back on TTC forum soon.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me for the last week eveything came and got taken away so quickly its hard to take in but luckily work were understanding (I didn't tell them we had been trying though tbh don't want people I work with knowing)
> 
> Cheers for your support girls :)
> xxxxx

:cry::cry::cry: Im so sorry hun, but look at it this way..there's just one more beautiful angel for the Lord to guide, although i know it must be hard to look at it any other way, as im sure beanie misses you too.:hugs:
I hope you get another bfp soon:thumbup:
ill keep my fx'd and give as much baby dust your way that i can hun.:hugs:
Are you guna try something else this cycle? like preseed maybe?:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Unsure what we're going to do this month as been told after miscarriage they like you to wait a month so you have a proper period so they can judge dates better etc 

Also found that apparently you are more fertile after having a miscarriage for around 6 months (unsure if its true) but that in essence could help us along for next time right now don't know where we're going from here, we will try again obviously just not sure when or if we'll just try as normal or use pre-seed etc think me and my other half are going to talk this through properly xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Unsure what we're going to do this month as been told after miscarriage they like you to wait a month so you have a proper period so they can judge dates better etc
> 
> Also found that apparently you are more fertile after having a miscarriage for around 6 months (unsure if its true) but that in essence could help us along for next time right now don't know where we're going from here, we will try again obviously just not sure when or if we'll just try as normal or use pre-seed etc think me and my other half are going to talk this through properly xxx

So glad you'll be on the ttc journey again soon. I hadn't heard that you could be more fertile after mc, so theres another reason you guys should get back to ttc. And no need to apologise hon we are here for you, and totally understand if you don't want to come on every day, we won't hold it against you! :hugs:

Abbi how are you doing hon? when will you test?

as for me it's 7dpo tomorrow so getting close as my LP is 12 days so gonna test this wk end!:happydance:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi how are you doing hon? when will you test?
> 
> as for me it's 7dpo tomorrow so getting close as my LP is 12 days so gonna test this wk end!:happydance:

Hey!:]
im doing pretty good so far.
no sign of af and im 11dpo today, i should test tomorrow but im really nervous to test because i dont want a bfn, but i also am pretty sure af will be late if she visits, due to the stress i went under this last week. so i should be testing in the next 3 days..so the 11th or so:]
I hope lovebug may still be in there.
had a-little cramps last night, not sure what they are due to, my back is sore, and i had a-little nausea off and on all day yesterday.
Last night when my df got home i had already fell somewhat asleep but he tried to wake me to ask if i wanted to go get something to eat, when i woke up i could barley open my eyes i was so tired, i kept laying on the bed almost falling back to sleep everytime i'd get up and thats when my cramps started and i felt nauseous, he said "dang, you really are tired huh babe?" i just said yeah and got up lol. He kept asking if something was wrong because "i looked mad,":rofl: ohhh i love that man:cloud9::haha:
Im glad to hear you'll test this weekend:]
hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon.
that would be amazing if we both got our bfps this month together:happydance::hugs:
well gl hun and fx'd for when you test.


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Unsure what we're going to do this month as been told after miscarriage they like you to wait a month so you have a proper period so they can judge dates better etc
> 
> Also found that apparently you are more fertile after having a miscarriage for around 6 months (unsure if its true) but that in essence could help us along for next time right now don't know where we're going from here, we will try again obviously just not sure when or if we'll just try as normal or use pre-seed etc think me and my other half are going to talk this through properly xxx

I understand what you mean.
I haven't gone through a miscarriage yet so i dont know the pain you feel, but i do understand that it is the most hardest thing to deal with.
Im so sorry i could not be there personally to give you hugs and support, i really would if i could.
But i am super glad you didn't give up ttc:happydance::hugs:
i've seen alot of women do so after a m/c but your strong and i sense that you will get your bfp & a sticky bean really soon.
take care hun, i hope you feel better.
Keep us updated once you figure out what you guys will be doing this cycle, if you guys continue this cycle.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Thanks again for your support we've been discussing it today and after speaking to hospital they like you to wait until you've had a proper period so they can judge dates better but we're unsure whether to start straight away again or not because of that. We'd love to get pregnant straight away not to replace Beanie but just because it'd be great to be happy and thinking about it all today it finally sunk in with my partner today though bless him think he's been hoping beyond hope everything would still be ok. 

Abii let us know how your testing is going and I felt stupidlyt tired like that the other week just before I found out so it sounds like a good sign but other than that all i had wore sore breasts and they looked noticeably different straight away but everyone is different.

Let us know how you get on and i'll keep you updated on my decision later this month.
xxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi I have been feeling so tired too! like i could sleep all day, :sleep:(and have a couple of times!) :haha: If i'm not working (im casual so not full time) I don't know what to do with myself if i just sit around at home as can't stop thinking am i pregnant?? the tww really sucks!! Been having issues with my temp but have stopped making a big deal out of it as i could get a wrong reading etc, but temp says for sure I O'd cd21 so now 8dpo and cant wait to poas!! :haha: I'm pretty sure were covered in terms of bd but theres always doubt! I'm going to test this wk end! Your 11dpo? how long is your LP usually? mines 12 days so if i were in your shoes i'd be testing now! :haha:

Buzzy honny hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> abbi i have been feeling so tired too! Like i could sleep all day, :sleep:(and have a couple of times!) :haha: If i'm not working (im casual so not full time) i don't know what to do with myself if i just sit around at home as can't stop thinking am i pregnant?? The tww really sucks!! Been having issues with my temp but have stopped making a big deal out of it as i could get a wrong reading etc, but temp says for sure i o'd cd21 so now 8dpo and cant wait to poas!! :haha: I'm pretty sure were covered in terms of bd but theres always doubt! I'm going to test this wk end! Your 11dpo? How long is your lp usually? Mines 12 days so if i were in your shoes i'd be testing now! :haha:
> 
> Buzzy honny hope your doing ok :hugs:

*i got my bfp!!!!!!!*


> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG!!! Abii Congrautaltions!!

Thats ace news!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> OMG!!! Abii Congrautaltions!!
> 
> Thats ace news!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thank you:]
im guna call the doctors tomorrow to set up an appt for a blood test.
ill test with a digi on fri:happydance:


----------



## lolalei3

ABBI!!!! OMG!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
holy crap hon i can't believe it!!!! im soooooo happy for you!!!!!!:happydance:
We will hopefully be bumb buddies now!!!!!:hugs:
let us know what happens at the doctors!! and again YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> ABBI!!!! OMG!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> holy crap hon i can't believe it!!!! im soooooo happy for you!!!!!!:happydance:
> We will hopefully be bumb buddies now!!!!!:hugs:
> let us know what happens at the doctors!! and again YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

i know:haha: i cant believe it either.
you should of seen me yesterday after i saw the test, i was like "wait is this a broken test or something" lol i had to show df and he was all smiley and gave me bunches of kisses:blush: he so cute haha.
and now its just the waiting game until tomorrow than ill buy another digi to test with first.
I will be calling the doctor today:]
goodluck hun.
i really hope you join me in the first tri thread.
fx'd for you and lots of :dust: your way.
:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooohhh Abii I'm sooooo FX'd for you hun!!

Let us know how your appointment goes at Drs n bless your other half that's right cute!!

Aww :hug: & Kisses 
Congratulations 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies:]
i took another test today it was a digi and it was positive too so i guess we'll see fer sure how far along i am tomorrow:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1110011335.jpg
there they are:happydance:
xx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi honny so happy for you! but a little bit sad now as the witch just got me :cry: really wanted us to be bump buddies! :nope:


----------



## NT123

Hi, Ive been ttc for 3 months and have gone from a 29 day cycle to 35, now no idea when i ovulate and looking forward to using the opk this month to find out what the hell is going on. Now taking agnus castus (vitex) as it has been recommended by a friend and cut out all caffeine as heard it can help, anyone else going to be trying anything new?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi honny so happy for you! but a little bit sad now as the witch just got me :cry: really wanted us to be bump buddies! :nope:

Awh nooo:cry:
Im so sorry hun:hugs:
for your next cycle do what i did..use preseed and softcups *everytime* you bd and lay there for about 30 minutes instead of 15.
AND start bd'ing on cd5 for you until after you Ov'
you should catch the eggy that way.
i know thats how we did lol.
Were still buddies:]
Heck we could even be best buddies on here if you'd like, i know we grew a close bonds since following each others journey's.
I hope we can be bump buddies soon though:thumbup:.
Ill be sending as many :bfp:'s and :dust: as i can:flower::hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Abbi :hugs: i'm pretty confident about this cycle just trying not to think about the fact i will be away for work from cd9 to cd15! so wont be able to bd till cd16! for the first time i am hoping for a long cycle! it shouldnt be a problem as i really dont think i will O before then!
So have you told people yet? me and my Oh are in a bit of disagreement on the subject he wants to wait till 8 to 12 weeks but there is NO WAY i can keep something like this a secret for that long!:haha:


----------



## lolalei3

NT123 said:


> Hi, Ive been ttc for 3 months and have gone from a 29 day cycle to 35, now no idea when i ovulate and looking forward to using the opk this month to find out what the hell is going on. Now taking agnus castus (vitex) as it has been recommended by a friend and cut out all caffeine as heard it can help, anyone else going to be trying anything new?

:hi:Hi NT! welcome! this will also be my 3rd month ttc! buddies for sure!:flower: 
I came off bc 1st sept and first cycle was 41 days! I O'd cd29! second cycle I Ov'd cd19 and had a 30 day cycle so im hoping this cycle will be somewhere in between! I have been using opks and charting my temperature on fertility friend for the last 2 cycles and will continue for this one, it all really helps to pinpoint exactly what day you O so as not to miss any chances!
I'm also using preseed for the second time and waiting for my internet cheapie softcups to arrive! :mail: 

What day of your cycle are you on?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi All,

Abii have you been doctors yet??
Lolalei3 chin up it will happen eventually and we'll all be bump buddies eventually just keep at it :) I'll be here for a little bit to support you on your on your way with anything I can do :)

Hi NT123 Welcome!! Let us know how you on and if you need any advice the two girls above are an amazing support!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Thanks Abbi :hugs: i'm pretty confident about this cycle just trying not to think about the fact i will be away for work from cd9 to cd15! so wont be able to bd till cd16! for the first time i am hoping for a long cycle! it shouldnt be a problem as i really dont think i will O before then!
> So have you told people yet? me and my Oh are in a bit of disagreement on the subject he wants to wait till 8 to 12 weeks but there is NO WAY i can keep something like this a secret for that long!:haha:

Your welcome hun:]
im glad to hear you're confident, i was last cycle too:thumbup:
Oh shoot i totally forgot about the type of job you had, im sorry hun lol i didn't mean to put more pressure on you if i did, i understand that your busy. I really hope you catch that eggy this cycle!! we'll be the best bump buddies ever:haha: 
I've told a small selection but not many, ive told friends out where i live, i told my mom and brother, now im just waiting a few more weeks before i tell dad lol[after my bday atleast].
Ohhh hahaha, you tell him how it is!:rofl: jkjk but i would wait until at least you get it confirmed with a blood test. Thats what im doing.



Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Abii have you been doctors yet??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Yes i went yesterday:happydance:
they told my everything looks normal so they gave me a bunch of baby magazines, a paper on how to breastfeed[as i will try to do it for as long as possible], and they gave me my prenatals. They gave me a pap and said my cervix is still normal size so im definitely not far along, but they also did another urine and it came up + so they gave me a paper to a clinic in my area to get a blood test done, than i go back in 6 weeks to hear the heartbeat and see the little gut/girl:blush:
im so nervous but yet so excited:haha:
I cant wait to bump buddies with you guys.
hurry n get that bfp so we cal all start doing the :happydance: hahahaha
how are you doing bumblebee? did you figure out if your guna keep trying or wait?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:) Yeah we've been told to wait but we can't we don't know when I'll be ovulating etc but we're gonna try anyway just to see how we get on as we're more fertile so its like ooookkkk :D 

Funnily enough though its my partner who can't wait he said he felt soooo proud when he got me pregnant quick haha :) bless him but he has said its up2 me and as much as I loved Beanie even though it wasn't for long I know we've got to keep trying to get our next baby 

So unfortunately no way to tell if we ovulating etc so just going to keep trying and test in bout 4 - 6 weeks as been reading my miscarriage info they gave me at hospital it said to do a test if you find your period doesn't start before 4-6 weeks so I shall keep you updated I hope its as easy as it was for me last time cause i'll be joining you soon if that is the case 

xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Thats awesome Abbi so glad everything is running smoothly, and glad the doctor was helpful, they can be hard to deal with but it sounds like you got a good one:thumbup: how are you feeling? any morning sickness yet?
I travel for work visiting kids in remote areas of Australia doing educational plays etc for them, i really love it but am praying to god it doesn't interfere with my fertile days this month! as it did on our first cycle (so i guess technically this is our 2nd not 3rd cycle! as we didn't bd around fertile time)

Buzzy lets keep our fingers and toes crossed for our bfps!! so happy your getting back to ttc, yay to our future bfps! do you know what cd your on or will you just wait for af?

as for me cd4 and af is almost gone not much going on here apart from my Oh trying to get me to commit to a 'telling people time frame! which im not going to!:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I've no idea where I am with my cycle this month tbh at a guess from date I miscarried works out about CD10 roughly I think will work it out properly later on :)

I kno fingers crossed for our BFP's hun 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Thats awesome Abbi so glad everything is running smoothly, and glad the doctor was helpful, they can be hard to deal with but it sounds like you got a good one:thumbup: how are you feeling? any morning sickness yet?
> I travel for work visiting kids in remote areas of Australia doing educational plays etc for them, i really love it but am praying to god it doesn't interfere with my fertile days this month! as it did on our first cycle (so i guess technically this is our 2nd not 3rd cycle! as we didn't bd around fertile time)
> 
> Buzzy lets keep our fingers and toes crossed for our bfps!! so happy your getting back to ttc, yay to our future bfps! do you know what cd your on or will you just wait for af?
> 
> as for me cd4 and af is almost gone not much going on here apart from my Oh trying to get me to commit to a 'telling people time frame! which im not going to!:haha:

Yeah i have an okay obgyn, i wish she would move my first ultrasound from 10 weeks to 6 weeks just so i can put my mind at ease, but i understand becaus i cant hear a heartbeat yet at 6 weeks. Ugh lol all this waiting is killing me xP
Oh yes my morning sickness is starting to kick in quite strongly.
i haven't actually spewed yet but ill give it another week before i start doing that lol.
I know what you mean, i hope it doesn't interfere either, i want you in the first tri with me so i can change my siggy too:haha:
I cant wait until you join us, it will be great:hugs:
he wants you to tell people you guys are ttc?
*bumblebee* hey hun, i hope you join us in 1st tri as well, than ill have all my buddies there[for the most part]:haha::dance::friends:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed I'll be joining you we're BD-ing every 2 days this month with us having no idea when O-ing lol :)

xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Fingers crossed I'll be joining you we're BD-ing every 2 days this month with us having no idea when O-ing lol :)
> 
> xxxxxx

lol well, hey maybe it will work:flower:
i hope so
ill keep my fx'd


----------



## lolalei3

Buzzy bd schedule sounds good, that way you've got your bases covered! i hope you don't have to wait too long to O, and that the fertile after mc theory comes true for your bfp this cycle :hugs:

Abbi sounds like pregnancy is just as much a waiting game than ttc! No Oh wants me to wait to tell people till 12wks! im not even pg yet i told him and he reckons its to stop an argument when it does happen! so many of my friends already know were ttc so if i get pg there is no way i wouldnt tell them! going to have another chat about it tonight!

well cd5 af has gone and now to keep my mind off ttc, spent the day at the beach, and tonight were going fishing! hope i have some luck with the fishes!:haha:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi sounds like pregnancy is just as much a waiting game than ttc! No Oh wants me to wait to tell people till 12wks! im not even pg yet i told him and he reckons its to stop an argument when it does happen! so many of my friends already know were ttc so if i get pg there is no way i wouldnt tell them! going to have another chat about it tonight!

Oh it is lol i hate this waiting game because i just want to at least see the sack so i know its in the right spot. but than again this morning sickness definitely reassures me, i threw up for the first time today, it was stomach bile the worst stuff to throw up.
I haven't had really any symptoms since last night except my morning sickness. I better not say that though because i might be cursing myself lol.
I understand where your coming from trust me haha, all my friends know already, i found out my bestfriend is prego too, which is crazy because we both conceived around the same time! lol and my mom knows but im waiting to tell my dad until dec 5th so i can invite him to the ultrasound. Df hasn't told anyone, but i think its because since its our first hes a-little scared to tell his parents[they're very religious and believe we should be married first to have a baby] which i understand, but c'mon now get real, not everyone is going to marry before conceiving their first lol. Today is not like the older days where you had to marry.
are you guys going to try anything different this cycle?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Girls,
We did the same thing last month and it seemed to work so i'm going to try it again this month especially this week cause we've worked out from when bleeding stops I should Ovulate this week around 16th 2mo!!! so will let you know how i get on but will see tbh not really getting hopes up this month me dears.

Abii hope the morning sickness dies down a bit hun and doesn't get worse!!

Lolalei3 hope all is going well for you as much as you can just try to fit you BD-ing in and see how you get on :) fingers crossed we'll boht be joining Abii soon if the :bfp: group :happydance:


xxxxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey Girls,
> We did the same thing last month and it seemed to work so i'm going to try it again this month especially this week cause we've worked out from when bleeding stops I should Ovulate this week around 16th 2mo!!! so will let you know how i get on but will see tbh not really getting hopes up this month me dears.
> 
> Abii hope the morning sickness dies down a bit hun and doesn't get worse!!
> 
> Lolalei3 hope all is going well for you as much as you can just try to fit you BD-ing in and see how you get on :) fingers crossed we'll boht be joining Abii soon if the :bfp: group :happydance:
> 
> 
> xxxxx
> xxxxxxx

Sounds like a plan:]
it has died down now but earlier it was just so bad, up until i took my prenatal and ate, i thought i'd never be out of the bathroom lol.
i really hope you guys join me too:]
ill make another thread for us once were all in first tri
gl ladies, fx'd for both of you
xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Cheers hun fingers crossed we'll join you in the next few months sooo excited for you make sure you keep us updated with every little twinge of new feeling you get we're all dying to know what may be in store for us in next few months i'm sure haha :)

xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Cheers hun fingers crossed we'll join you in the next few months sooo excited for you make sure you keep us updated with every little twinge of new feeling you get we're all dying to know what may be in store for us in next few months i'm sure haha :)
> 
> xxxxxx

haha yeah well my df thinks i have twins now due to my doubling of morning sickness and 10x more sore boobs than they are suppose to be.
and i get cramps in 2 spots i get em in the upper-middle of my left side and really low on the right side, so i guess we'll see in 5 weeks what the ultrasound tells us.
im nervous haha


----------



## lolalei3

Ok girls it is time... i am going to start my ttc journal!:happydance:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Ok girls it is time... i am going to start my ttc journal!:happydance:

*YAYYY* ill be stalking:hugs::friends:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'll be stalking it too!!!

Lol n Abii woooo not long to wait now I'm gutted I can't be going through it with you but hopefully I won't be too far behind you :)

Fingers crossed scan comes quick for you want to see the pics hun :)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I'll be stalking it too!!!
> 
> Lol n Abii woooo not long to wait now I'm gutted I can't be going through it with you but hopefully I won't be too far behind you :)
> 
> Fingers crossed scan comes quick for you want to see the pics hun :)
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Awwhh, no dont feel that way hun, im sure your not far behind.
and of course ill show you ladies pics:]
i hate this waiting though, its not being very nice lol.
and i have to go get more blood taken, i cant even understand my doctor so i dont know why but whatever i guess, yay for another 7 tubes of blood being taken<.<


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys well Im currently about 4hrs out of Darwin in Australias Northern territory, it's hot humid and thunderstorms forcasted all week! I flew out this morning and am homesick already! I just did an opk in my motel bathroom and very faint line so hoping it stays that way till I get back!

Abbi why are they taking more blood? Hope all goes well hon, how are you feeling? Have you told everyone yet?

Bumblebee we will definately be joining her soon hon!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey guys well Im currently about 4hrs out of Darwin in Australias Northern territory, it's hot humid and thunderstorms forcasted all week! I flew out this morning and am homesick already! I just did an opk in my motel bathroom and very faint line so hoping it stays that way till I get back!
> 
> Abbi why are they taking more blood? Hope all goes well hon, how are you feeling? Have you told everyone yet?
> 
> Bumblebee we will definately be joining her soon hon!

Awwhh sorry to hear about the homesickness, i hope it gets easier and your opks stay faint.
And im not sure why, i cant understand my doctors medical assistant and i was trying to figure out what she was saying for like 15 minutes, i dont get why they allow people with such low english answer the phone or hell even work there, it really pisses me off because i really dont feel like giving more blood, ive been feeling like crapp, but she said something about something being high and the only thing i can think of, is it my ph levels, maybe they are really high and before telling me i have twins they're making sure? what else could of been high?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

hey i know we'll both been joining you soon Abii 
and if you're worried about why your giving bloods again speak to your doctor instead of the assistant :) its your health and your babies hun and you want to make sure all is going well and understand it the whole way through.

Lolalei3 I hope lines stay faint for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Abii

i found out that it had to do with my thyroid.
so now all i can do is wait for the results again.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ahh no :( 
Hope tests come back all ok :) Keep us updated hun!!

Hows the morning sickness getting any better?? how many weeks are you now?? xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Ahh no :(
> Hope tests come back all ok :) Keep us updated hun!!
> 
> Hows the morning sickness getting any better?? how many weeks are you now?? xxxxxx

me too haha.
The morning has gotten alot worse, and ive lost my appetite for alot of things now except cheese for some reason..lol
and i will be 6 weeks tomorrow:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lol enjoy your cheese then Abii :) ha-ha 
N bless 6 weeks only another 4 and you can have your first scan lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hi girls how are we all today?
I'm on cd17 and waiting to O, just got back from my work trip and was so worried i would miss it but haven't! :happydance: started getting ewcm a few days ago so we are bding like crazy, come on pos opk!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Lolalei3!!

Nice to see your back!!
Fingers crossed you ovulate soon while your back home :) its been almost 4 weeks since miscarriage and no period :( but in a way that could also be a sign we got pregnant straight away but i've been told to wait until 6 weeks since to test incase its just late coming after the miscarriage 
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

hey ladies!!
im sorry i haven't been on alot, our internet was out for a few days.
How are you guys doing?
bumblebee: the no period sounds good, have you still not gotten it?
lolaie: glad to hear they were faint on your trip, im sure you o'vd by now haha, but how are you doing on the tww? any symptoms?

as for me, ive just been waiting until the 13th to get my ultrasound, once i do and hear the heartbeat ill be able to start buying things and get my food stamps.
We are currently looking for another apartment atm because we have to be out of this one in Jan, we found one for 495/mo so hopefully we could shoot for it.
Im still having slight morning sickness, not quite as bad as 5-6 weeks though and i am now 8 weeks:]
i still have really sore bbs, backache's, headaches, i lost 5 pounds due to morning sickness and loss of appetite but i gained 2 pounds back yesterday which is good, still having cramping every now and then of course my uterus is becoming the size of a grapefruit soon lol and i read today that my little bug has arm & leg buds and the facial features are starting to show[the eyes,nose,and chin] me and df keep getting more excited to see the ultrasound.
everybody in our family's now know that i am pregnant, well everyone knows haha except my grandma..im waiting until after the ultrasound to tell her ON THE PHONE xP
my bday was fantastic, got lots of money so im saving it to help df with the new apartment and for the baby:]
i hope you guys are doing well, have any of you gotten your bfp? or do you feel like you will this cycle?
gl fx'd for both of you:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Abbi so good to hear from you, thats great everything's going so well and all the best for beanies first scan!!:happydance: have you bought any baby stuff yet? oh and what were the reactions of your families when you told them you were pg? I'm a little worried about telling mine as we have only been together a year (but living together for 9months) and we are not married! but oh well everyone on both mum and dads side are all divorced! so doesn't really give me a good view of marriage anyway!! Have you been tempted or felt like a ciggarette lately? im worried about that too!

I'm 3dpo today and really feel like this is it!! had ewcm for 8 days! AND positive opks for 4 days!!! and got in a LOT of bd!! very confident! hoping for my August baby!! :cloud9:

Bumblebee how are you hon? has af arrived yet?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey Abbi so good to hear from you, thats great everything's going so well and all the best for beanies first scan!!:happydance: have you bought any baby stuff yet? oh and what were the reactions of your families when you told them you were pg? I'm a little worried about telling mine as we have only been together a year (but living together for 9months) and we are not married! but oh well everyone on both mum and dads side are all divorced! so doesn't really give me a good view of marriage anyway!! Have you been tempted or felt like a ciggarette lately? im worried about that too!
> 
> I'm 3dpo today and really feel like this is it!! had ewcm for 8 days! AND positive opks for 4 days!!! and got in a LOT of bd!! very confident! hoping for my August baby!! :cloud9:

Thank you:hugs:
no we haven't bought anything yet, were waiting until our first scan to make sure everything is okay first, than we will probably buy some. But we also have to wait until after we get into our next apartment before buying anything, since as of right now were saving for the apartment.
My family was surprisingly really supportive. My mom was happy and of course my dad was alittle ehhh at first but he got used to it and when i went to see him for my bday he started saying g-night to the baby:haha: i thought it was cute. Df's family took it a-little more ehh than mine did, of course his family is very religious and we are not married either, although now we are planning our marriage it may make things easier but only time will tell.
Hahah whats funny is im kind of like you xP me and my df only been together a year and 5 months started living together a month after we got together cause his parents hated me at the time and was trying to make him chose between me and them lol but now his mom is like my mom.
Of course ive been craving a ciggy but i only took one drag from one about 2 weeks ago and since i haven't touched any.
I was worried about it too but once you find out your pregnant you'll snap into mommy mode and just quit, thats what i did anyway.
Awh yay!!:] im so happy for you hun.
i hope this your month too, from what it sounds like it sounds promising:thumbup:
i know its very early but do you have any symptoms yet?
lets hope you get your beanie this month:baby:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Sorry I've not been on for a while :( got my period finally 2days ago so at least we know where we are now and we can try for a september baby :) fingers crossed it will happen as quickly as last time but it will stick.

FX'd for your scan btw Abii!! can't wait to see the pictures.
We're all very alike girls when we found out about Beanie we told family n I was terrified of telling my partners grandparents (as he used to live with them before we moved into our house) but they were happier than we thought they would be and our parents were over the moon now they're all like are we going to see another one soon??? We're not married either and have only been togethers 2 years now living together for 1 year and 8 months so we were so worried people would be like its very soon lol 

Keep in touch with how you're getting on Lolalei3 :) xxxxx
baby dust to you :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys so good to hear your both doing so well!
Bumblebee yay for af!! Now your back on the ttc train! What will you be using this cycle? Are you charting your temps or using opks? Fx'd we can all be bump buddies!!
Abbi all the best for your scan hon it will be so amazing to finally see beanie! 

Well Im feeling pretty confident about this cycle as I have now had ewcm for 2 days and I have definately Od as my temps are way up so 6dpo and apparantly producing tons of estrogen(ewcm) and progesterone(high temps) so hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## lolalei3

I got my :bfp: today!!!!! did 2 first response and one internet cheapie and all positive!!!! went to my doctor this morning and she said 4 weeks 4 days!!!!!! I am so happy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG Lolalei3!!! 

Congratulations!!!! I'm the only one left now :( lol however must be something in the water atm for us all to have got pregnant within weeks of each other fingers crossed I'll be joining you in the next 3 weeks lol :) xxxxx

So FX'd for you hun u deserve it :) hehe awwwww YAY 

(Can't stop smiling for you both now!! lol i'm almost as excited as I was when we found out about Beanie haha) 
xxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> I got my :bfp: today!!!!! did 2 first response and one internet cheapie and all positive!!!! went to my doctor this morning and she said 4 weeks 4 days!!!!!! I am so happy!!!! :cloud9:

Awhhh yayy!!!! now were finally bump buddies!!!:happydance::hugs:
sorry i havent been on to update. 
i did get my "ultrasound" on the 13th but i wasnt a real ultrasound that shows you the baby my doc used some cheap doppler off ebay to try to find the heartbeat and i was only 8w5d so we didnt get it yet but im now 9 weeks and my fiances mother is going to do one on me on sunday to see if she can find it.
i also have another appt with my obgyn in 2 weeks to see if we hear it then, if not she said she will order a real ultrasound.
I dont like my obgyn though so me and my fiance are trying to push our wedding to be sooner then we planned so i could get a GOOD obgyn, the one i have now doesnt know squat! my fiances mother worked with her awhile back and said she knows more then my obgyn so lets hope i get a good one this time around.
As for symptoms barely any nausea but it comes n goes when it pleases lol my boobs are very veryyy sore and heavy[getting huge, i already went up a cup size :o], backpain, upper outer thigh cramps sometimes, and bigger sex drive[its unbelievable :haha:]
im alittle worried about the last "ultrasound" i had but im trying not to worry myself too much, i know im pregnant still because i havent bled or even spotted in 2 months and i still get little cramps from my uterus stretching and my boobs are still growing and i cant fit in my jeans anymore lol, i now wear maternity tops and stretcy pants.
Also!! im noticed i got a-little bump already:blush:
even when i try sucking in it doesn't go anywhere
wana see?
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/IMAG0039-1.jpg
:thumbup::flower:
im excited for the next one though we should be able to hear it now that im 9 wees so keep your fingers crossed for me:]
*@BumbleBee:* how are you doing sweetie have you got off your af yet to start ttc again? you should really try what me and lolaie did, the softcups and preseed, it works wonders.
ill be keeping my fx'd for you guys:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Abii 

Good to see you back :) Yeh We've baby dance most nights so fingers crossed I'll be catching you all up soon :) lol Its weird though cause we were sat thinking bout Beanie other day and were like god we'd have been almost 13 weeks now the time fly's by so fingers crossed next one will be a sticky bean and we'll get pregnant this month after all that baby dancing its exhausting lol :) 

Hope the pregnancy is going well.

Lolalei3 any new symptoms yet how're you feeling about it all since you found out??
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey Abii
> 
> Good to see you back :) Yeh We've baby dance most nights so fingers crossed I'll be catching you all up soon :) lol Its weird though cause we were sat thinking bout Beanie other day and were like god we'd have been almost 13 weeks now the time fly's by so fingers crossed next one will be a sticky bean and we'll get pregnant this month after all that baby dancing its exhausting lol :)
> 
> Hope the pregnancy is going well.
> xxxxx

haha yeah no doubt it gets exhausting, i was doing that for a year n 1/2 lol. Awh its okay though hun, im sure you'll get your sticky bean in no time. 
Im wishing you luck
i hope to see you in first tri soon
:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ha-ha Exhausting is the word but its deffo worth it :)

Oooooh not long now until your next scan only a few more weeks are you excited??
xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Ha-ha Exhausting is the word but its deffo worth it :)
> 
> Oooooh not long now until your next scan only a few more weeks are you excited??
> xxxxxx

im excited but still nervous, i just wana hear the heartbeat already lol


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ha-ha All will go fine hun!! 

All has gone well so far don't worry n omg can't believe you get married so soon!! just seen your signature how exciting for you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Ha-ha All will go fine hun!!
> 
> All has gone well so far don't worry n omg can't believe you get married so soon!! just seen your signature how exciting for you!!
> 
> xxxxxx

lets hope.
my fiances mother is going to do another doppler on me tonight after my fiance gets off work to see if we can hear it yet.
we should be able to but if not ill just wait the 2 more weeks and see if we can find it then.
my obgyn said if we dont hear then she will order a real ultrasound, so now its just the waiting game haha.
and yeah i know.
i cant believe it either but we both feel the earlier we get married the more time we have for the baby and getting me on the insurance because sometimes it can take ages and we want me on it by the time i deliver.


----------



## lolalei3

Hy guys I'm doing ok, looong story tho it's probably easier if u guys read my journal! just having some slight complications atm but hopefully everything will be ok. So good to see you girls are going well :kiss:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

oh no complications will read you journel when I get off work cause just poppe don while it was quiet!!

I hope all is ok. My thoughts are with you until I get home


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Just been on your journal left a little comment glad all has gone well so far :) fingers crossed the next few weeks stay the same for you and you'll soon be at ur 1st scan seeing your little Beanie xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks guys! i was so scared, i am just so happy everything turned out ok and now i can finally just enjoy this little miracle!! 
And have a very Merry Christmas!!! :xmas9:

Abbi you are getting a little bump! awww, still got morning sickness?

And Buzzy where are you in your cycle? can't find a chart, do you temp? sorry if i've already asked this!

Well symptoms here are tiredness, sore bbs, slight on and off nausea but not bad, bloated belly looks like im showing!:haha: and pimples ahhh! oh well wouldn't have it any other way! :winkwink:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Thanks guys! i was so scared, i am just so happy everything turned out ok and now i can finally just enjoy this little miracle!!
> And have a very Merry Christmas!!! :xmas9:
> 
> Abbi you are getting a little bump! awww, still got morning sickness?
> 
> And Buzzy where are you in your cycle? can't find a chart, do you temp? sorry if i've already asked this!
> 
> Well symptoms here are tiredness, sore bbs, slight on and off nausea but not bad, bloated belly looks like im showing!:haha: and pimples ahhh! oh well wouldn't have it any other way! :winkwink:

Haha i sure am
here's a recent bump pic.
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/IMAG0046.jpg
i feel like its a girl because of how fast im getting my bump AND because i can't eat my lays chips anymore:/ lol
i used to love love LOVEEE lays and could eat 2 small bags of them, well 2 days ago i ate about 4 chips and went and threw up.
Baby only likes sweets,cheese,and burritos lol xP
and im also getting acne, whata joy!!! hahha jk, i love my little one:flower:
No i dont really have morning sickness anymore..it was bad at week 5 -7 than it started to settle down and now i only throw up if baby doesn't like something lol.
but i am also almost 10 weeks so the ms should be settling.
Hahaha i cant wait until your in your 6th week, your not guna like it very much trust me, of course its always a joy having a-little human inside you but the ms gets SO bad sometimes, i was on here all the time complaining about it lol, i already want to get the baby out of me xP but thats just because i know my babys guna be so frekin cute:haha::blush: sorry lol im just excited to finally get into 2nd tri.
It goes fast, so try not to worry and just enjoy it:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:) Omg proper little bump now!! hehe 

and Lolalei3 I am 1 week away from the date my AF due top start and my boobs are aching slighting and have random shooting pains once in a while during the day keep getting slight period like pains but these don't normally show up if its my AF until a few days before also I know this is TMI but i'm getting quite a bit of creamy white discharge which is a new thing so don't know what to think about then any idea's ladies?? lol 

Anyway fingers crossed for next week I may only be a short way behind you both lol :) 

Hope so anyway :) but trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks for the advice Abbi I know I shouldn't be stressing it's just that i feel the days are going so slowly!! and i just want beanie to grow and to have my first scan! tried to book my 8wk scan in but they told me to call back next week as they still haven't figured out their rosters! :dohh: Your little bump looks so cute and yay for your little olive!! i think i get a sweetpea soon! feel i may get lucky with the ms as i haven't yet been sick at all! just tired and can't sleep!! but don't want to speak to soon!!
When is your next scan? as they couldn't see much on the crappy equipment right? did your Mil end up trying?

Bumblebee creamy cm is a really good sign! that's what i had! oooh i think you just might be about to join us!!:happydance: when are you testing??


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Thanks for the advice Abbi I know I shouldn't be stressing it's just that i feel the days are going so slowly!! and i just want beanie to grow and to have my first scan! tried to book my 8wk scan in but they told me to call back next week as they still haven't figured out their rosters! :dohh: Your little bump looks so cute and yay for your little olive!! i think i get a sweetpea soon! feel i may get lucky with the ms as i haven't yet been sick at all! just tired and can't sleep!! but don't want to speak to soon!!
> When is your next scan? as they couldn't see much on the crappy equipment right? did your Mil end up trying?

I know, it was like that at first with mine too. But trust me after you get into about your 7th-8th week it starts going quicker then the days lol. Sometimes because of how fast it goes you might think your further along haha.
The baby is growing, and its growing quite fast, it may still look like a sea creature but thats only temporarily lol xP
They haven't booked your 8week scan yet? 
haha thank you but now im 10 weeks so not an olive anymore, now its a prune haha xP
i wasnt sick at first either, up until my 6th week haha.
dont be surprised if at first you lose weight more then gain cause i lost 5 pounds in a week due to ms but now im gaining all my weight back:wacko: hahaha.
ahh yes the lovely pregnancy insomnia, i had that because i was a belly sleeper and now i can only sleep on my back[for now lmao] or sides, it'll get easier its just because your body is adjusting to all the changes the baby is doing to you.
Well i dont really have a scan..she didnt do a real ultrasound on me, she used a cheap little doppler she got off ebay and i was only 8 weeks so the heartbeat didnt come up at that time, but i went into my fiances mothers work on sunday[she works at a hospital] and she used a doppler but we heard it. I guess here in the U.S. you only get scans after you enter your 12 week period unless something is going wrong. But i dont like the way my OB does things so im changing to a new one:thumbup:

*Bumblebee:* Those symptoms are sounding great!!! i hope you join us soon so i can make a new thread for us:hugs::happydance:
And thank you for the compliment:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey,

Ooooh fingers crossed i'll be joining you soon :) and glad all is going well for you both Lolalei3 you are soooo lucky not getting any ms haha keep it up!!

I am testing after new year which is a week after I am due (I don't want to test early after what happened last time cos I knew then just as all went wrong) I know it might not be same this time but I'm gonna worry about everything until I am in safe zone but then I'll have missed my period n be about 5 almost 6 weeks so I'll be just past where I was last time and feel a but better about it if that make sense??
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi yay for your little prune!

Bumblebee sounds like a good idea hon, if you can wait that long! wishing you all the luck in the world!! :dust:

and MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!! :xmas9::xmas6:
what did you guys do today? i had a huge day visiting every single family member of mine and OH's!!:wacko: we told his family today it went really well they were very happy!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww bless we're all just sat round now watching christmas tv after stuffing ourselves full of turkey!! he he 

I got a kindle from my partner and some gorgeous new boots from my parents amongst other things :) so been a lovely day glad your family and his are all happy about baby :) 
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Whats a Kindle??

yay for matching siggys!! just noticed! :haha: hope you can write on the ending too hon! :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

A Kindle is like a tablet that you can put all your books onto so you don't have to carry them round you and you have a choice of loads to read!! 
xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hi ladies how are we today? Bumblebee have you been good and not tested? Abbi how are you? What did you do for Christmas? 

Well I think ms has kicked in as I feel like Im on a boat and Im seasick! Dizzy also, fun times! I haven't thrown up yet so fx'd it stays that way as I go back to work on the 9th and no one at work knows!


----------



## Abii

Hey girls:]
Sorry I haven't been on in awhile were getting very busy with packing and moving and getting the wedding together. Also have no laptop atm as its being fixed but we should have it back soon. 
Baby is now the size of a lime or plum and I am starting to show a lot. My belly is getting hard and I think I'm going to carry high since my belly button is already looking up at me lol. I have my appetite back definitely but still sometimes throw up. Today was one if the days when you feel like crap for me and it sucked but I feel better now. I started getting worried because I was having pain in my stomach but I read its normal to have pains at 11 weeks as my uterus has now become the size of a Damn grapefruit!!


----------



## Abii

Lmao how are you guys?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey I've been good and not tested but AF is playing the dissappearing reappearing act which she's never done before very confused but I gues that means no baby so back to the drawing board as it were!!

Thinking of trying somethign different this month but unsure what, what was it that worked for both of you??

Love
Bumblebee
xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Yay for grapefruit sized uterus! I think mines the size of an apple at the moment! Never thought I would feel so crappy but I guess i've never been pg before so how would I know? It's ok tho not throwing up, yet! Did you eat or drink anything that worked to take away ms? 
Hope your pains go away soon, bet that's not much fun either! :flower:

Sorry af came Bumblebee, fx'd for your 2012 sticky bean! Have you tried preseed? I think it was a combination of preseed and softcups that helped me, also opks and bd'ing almost every day! I wouldn't go longer than 2 days without bd. Also charting temps is good too to pinpoint O. Good luck!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Yay for grapefruit sized uterus! I think mines the size of an apple at the moment! Never thought I would feel so crappy but I guess i've never been pg before so how would I know? It's ok tho not throwing up, yet! Did you eat or drink anything that worked to take away ms?
> Hope your pains go away soon, bet that's not much fun either! :flower:
> 
> Sorry af came Bumblebee, fx'd for your 2012 sticky bean! Have you tried preseed? I think it was a combination of preseed and softcups that helped me, also opks and bd'ing almost every day! I wouldn't go longer than 2 days without bd. Also charting temps is good too to pinpoint O. Good luck!

Haha yeah its finally setting in that this is really happening now. I was so scared to miscarry that I wasn't able to really enjoy it until now. But its getting exciting too hehe. As for ms, nope I just put up with it. I think its coming back though to be honsest, I've been throwing up the past 3 days but lets hope it goes away again soon lol. The pain has gone away although my right boob seemed to have some sharp pains this morning when I woke up.
Btw if you get constipated get the powdered benefiber and add it to your drink 3 times a day. That's the ONLY thing that helped with constipation for me and it was bad haha.

Bumblebee: we both used preseed and softcups but like lolaie said we bd'd almost everyday, so it'll be a busy and tiring month but I'm pretty sure it'll end with a bfp. Lolaie is an example:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well we BD'd every other day when we ended up pregnant with Beanie 
so we're planning on doing that again anyway as soon as we can up until after ovulation dates then fingers crossed we won't miss it :)

But i may order and try Preseed & softcups how do they work? I've never heard others talk about using them thats all :)

xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Well we BD'd every other day when we ended up pregnant with Beanie
> so we're planning on doing that again anyway as soon as we can up until after ovulation dates then fingers crossed we won't miss it :)
> 
> But i may order and try Preseed & softcups how do they work? I've never heard others talk about using them thats all :)
> 
> xxxxx

They worked great for me.
The first time i used them i got pregnant.
preseed is a sperm-friendly lubricant so that the sperm will travel easier. 
And the softcups are there to make sure most do-not escape.
pretty much what you do is put preseed in you 10 mins before you bd then put it in the softcup and keep it by the bed and insert it after you bd.
theres instructions on what to do and how to put the softcup in. 
but it worked and im still pregnant, almost 12 weeks now so you may want to try this:]


----------



## lolalei3

Smep is also good, the every other day bd is said to work wonders! good luck hon! will have everything crossed for you! 

Thanks for the advice Abbi have got constipation too! and they said no laxatives so yea will try that! I ordered these things called Preggie Pops off eBay that are said to help ms they are lolly pop drops you can suck on! also been wearing sea sickness bands, drinking ginger cordial and generally being a total wuss! im not good with being sick! :blush:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I may order some in next few days then AF due to end soon so will BD our hearts out this month haha :)

Thanks for the support ladies n hope the morning sickness starts to fade soon Lolalei3 :( I can't imagine its any fun at least you'll get a gorgeous little baby out of it haha :) xxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Smep is also good, the every other day bd is said to work wonders! good luck hon! will have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Thanks for the advice Abbi have got constipation too! and they said no laxatives so yea will try that! I ordered these things called Preggie Pops off eBay that are said to help ms they are lolly pop drops you can suck on! also been wearing sea sickness bands, drinking ginger cordial and generally being a total wuss! im not good with being sick! :blush:

No problem:]
i will give you advise on what to expect as i get further along haha.
I had some of those preggie pops, they were really good actually haha, didnt help much with my morning sickness but i had it alot worse then others did so it just depends on you and how bad the ms is for you. If those dont work the only other thing that helped me is/was diet soda[or regular] because of the carbonation in it, also if theres days when it feels sickening or hard to take your prenatal[there will be those days trust me lol] try taking it with milk and if you dont like plain milk add coco powder or mix to it usually it helps to take your prenatal with something flavored and AFTER you eat so you dont throw it up like i've done a few times:/ lol
I've never heard of sea sickness bands..what are those? haha i know what you mean though im a big baby when it comes to being sick too xP
as for what to expect now,mainly just ms and cramps, you will get bloated and may lose or gain more of an appetite. I lost mine until about 9 weeks then slowly got it back, now i can eat everything in sight:haha:

*Bumblebee:* goodluck hun, i really hope you join us soon:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Fingers crossed I'll be joining you soon and experiencing all the morning sickness etc haha (although hopefully I won't get it that bad) I'm enjoying listening to all your tips etc though atm taking it in for when my time comes fingers crossed!! 

Gonna order my preseed and softcups next week when some pennies materialise in my bank account :) ha-ha
xxxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Had my scan today! we saw bean!!! and heartbeat was flickering like mad! it was 145bpm which is normal! the pic is my profile pic! :kiss: they also put me at 7w1d and i thought i was 8wks today! oh well back to my blueberry!! 
Also ms has stopped!! :happydance::happydance: and just in time for me to start back at work on monday!

How are you guys going?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Had my scan today! we saw bean!!! and heartbeat was flickering like mad! it was 145bpm which is normal! the pic is my profile pic! :kiss: they also put me at 7w1d and i thought i was 8wks today! oh well back to my blueberry!!
> Also ms has stopped!! :happydance::happydance: and just in time for me to start back at work on monday!
> 
> How are you guys going?

Awhh:]
thats one cute bean:haha:
I wish my obgyn would do mine already, i guess in the U.S. they only do scans at 15 weeks unless their are concerns or early m/c[early enough for them to help] which i think is stupid lol but at least i have my doppler:]
i heard baby's heartbeat twice so far with it.
Yesterday little one was sleeping and i woke him/her lol heartbeat was 135 then this morning i heard it again it was 137, it sounded like little one was doing gymnastics in my belly:haha: i only got to hear it good once today before he/she moved i heard it about 5 times last night though lol.
I cant wait until i get my ultrasound in 3 weeks.
I can find out the gender:happydance::blush:
I went to the doctor yesterday and they did the genetics test on the baby and a tuberculous test on me, i go in on Mon for my results, then on the 25th i have my first appt with my new obgyn. cant wait:thumbup: 
thats good that your ms has gone away.
mine hasn't:nope: it actually came back haha i threw up twice yesterday and once today:wacko:
im also getting married in just 7 days so ive been going stir crazy trying to find a dress that fits me and my belly:dohh: lol im going to sears today as i found one online i really like thats stretchy and perfect for the wedding.
are you having any other symptoms? i know when i was in the early weeks my boobs were killing me, i'd get sharp pains all the time and my areloa's were darkkkk beyond dark lol.
i hope your ms stays away:hugs:

*Bumblebee:* hey hun, whats going on with you? have you gotten the preseed & softcups yet? keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

No not yet going to order some 2mo hope they turn up in time due to ovulate soon!!

we've bd'd every night since AF went away lol :) determined it'll work haha :)

Feel better soon you too n good luck for your wedding 

*Abii* if I don't speak to you before not long now, hope you found a lovely dress you'll hav2 send us a pic of u n bump in your dress xxx

*Lolalei3* your Bean is sooooo sweet!! glad all went well xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi can't believe your 12weeks already!! wow the time has flown! AND your getting married in 3 days! Huge congrats hon and wish you all the best for your special day! :kiss: and yes agree with Bumblebee you have to send us a pic of your bump in the dress!

Bumblebee definitely sounds like your gonna get your sticky bean this month hon! Fingers and toes crossed for you! :flower:

well im a Raspberry 'again'! :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:) Well Abii hope all goes well today :) hope you have a lovely time on your special day!!

Lolalei3 I hope so hun ha-ha however we're moving house first weekend in Feb so i'm stressing about getting it all sorted so hope that doesn't affect it :S 

xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:]
well the wedding was perfect<3
i will have pictures of it up later after we go get them:]
its been two days as a wifey and i LOVE it:blush::cloud9: cant wait until our babyboy/babygirl completes it:flower:
I have to say though, i thought my morning sickness was done and its not:/
it came back full force at 12weeks i now have my head in the toilet every morning. I have a pretty big bump for 13weeks but until we get that ultrasound i wont jinx myself and say its twins lmao, lets hope its not though:wacko: hahaha.
i hope you are doing well.
*Lolaie:* how are you hun?
i see your now 8weeks, thats awesome!:happydance::thumbup:
has m/s kicked in yet? are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

So glad all went well can't wait to see the pics n aww your families almost there now :) 
xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

2 more days until testing ladies and no signs of AF no period like pains (although not sure if thats a good thing :haha: )

:shrug:

Fingers crossed this is our month as this is officially our 4th Month of trying granted we've got pregnant once but we can't wait for it to happen again how 're you both getting on?? Lolalei3 I hope the morning sickness is starting to fade and Abii you'll be able to find out what you're having soon!! So exciting xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh Bumblebee no symptoms are a good sign! i have everything crossed for you! keep us posted!

Abbi how are you hon? need an update!

afm just passed out on the kitchen floor after cutting my finger on a veggie slicer and seeing the blood! i instinctively put my finger in my mouth so maybe the taste of blood did it but ive never ever passed out before! and have always been ok with blood! so wierded out! feel so weak and helpless! Oh well i guess this is what being a woman is all about!:haha:

Oh and i have an olive! woohoo! time seems to be going faster now! yay!! still feeling a bit queasy from about midday onwards most of the afternoon and night, constantly hungry!! and everything i smell is nauseating!!:wacko:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh dear :( my cousin used to faint with both her babies was a bit weird hope its just a one off :)

Yeah no AF yet today but going to wait until end of week to see if she shows up before testing! had a few very mild cramps this morning and don't need to go to toilet more but found when I do need to go I need to go but dno if i'm just symptom spotting tbh.

I don't feel pregnant but only time will tell i suppose 
xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls!!

Well 3 days late but again because of what happened last time I won't test until I'm a week late and am almost certain I am pregnant fingers crossed as today i've had like butterflies in my tummy that have been making me feel sick all day i've gone off food my breasts aren't sore but feel heavy and I am shattered!! But I'm not getting my hopes up because I've been stressing about moving in 11 days time so it may just be due to that but we'll see x
xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Bumblebee really hope this is your month hon!!! good luck!! keep us posted!

Abbi where have you been?

afm im a prune!:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Where's Abii run off too?? lol she's not been on in ages :(

:witch: turned up on day 5 grrrrrrrrr not happy but it is very light which is not normal for me so very confused atm but did a test just incase (with it being light) still a :bfn: 

Ahhhh well back to the drawing board hopefully next month xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Sorry to hear af came hon but on to next month! hopefully you can conceive a valentines love bug! :kiss:


----------



## Abii

I'm sorry ladies I know I haven't been on in awhile but we've been moving and after we moved we took our honeymoon. We will he going home tomorrow though which is good because i miss my puppy lol and i really want to get the new house organized.
Anyway here's my update: I went to my new obgyn on Wednesdays but I didn't get to schedule an ultrasound because I guess I don't have perminent medical so when i get home I have to figure that out but he listened to the heartbeat and said it sounds very good.
I am now 15weeks3days and very tired haha.
We went to seaworld on Thursday and the zoo yesterday so I've been getting a lot of exercise haha.
*bumblebee:* I'm sorry to hear about af showing. But were you still going to use preseed and softcups this time right? Because if you do I just know you will get it.
*lolaie:* how are you hun? Haven't heard from you in awhile. How are your symptoms?


----------



## lolalei3

Great to hear from you hon, how is Married life? i really want to move out of this house into somewhere newer and cleaner! this place is old and falling apart! also really want aircon!! we've just had a heat wave here and it got to 43 degrees celcius!! like 200 farenheight!! ok joke but it's damn HOT!!!
Do you recommend moving while pg? im a bit worried about the stress...
Been feeling a bit better now i've hit 11wks and the placenta is doing it's job!:haha:
That sucks about the insurance and that you still haven't been able to see bean! The US must have very different health care to Australia as we can have scans whenever we want private health care or public just have to get a gp doctors referral and pay for them! 
I'm having my next one at 12w4d on Valentines day and they will do 3D! it's going to be amazing! may even be able to tell if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Great to hear from you hon, how is Married life? i really want to move out of this house into somewhere newer and cleaner! this place is old and falling apart! also really want aircon!! we've just had a heat wave here and it got to 43 degrees celcius!! like 200 farenheight!! ok joke but it's damn HOT!!!
> Do you recommend moving while pg? im a bit worried about the stress...
> Been feeling a bit better now i've hit 11wks and the placenta is doing it's job!:haha:
> That sucks about the insurance and that you still haven't been able to see bean! The US must have very different health care to Australia as we can have scans whenever we want private health care or public just have to get a gp doctors referral and pay for them!
> I'm having my next one at 12w4d on Valentines day and they will do 3D! it's going to be amazing! may even be able to tell if it's a boy or girl!

I moved while pregnant and I felt/feel fine. I've heard beans heartbeat twice since the move just to be sure:haha: if you feel you want to move i'd recommend doing it now rather then later when it'll be harder to walk and stuff.
I'm sorry to hear about the heat wave. It's been pretty hot over here too actually.
It's okay about the U/S because im getting one this saturday to find out thegender and stuff, I'm so nervous and excited at the same time:blush: but i cant wait to finally see him/her. I found a center that doesn't even need a refural to do it. You just pay so thats pretty awesome:]
That's good to hear you have another one soon:]
I hope you find out the gender. Although 12 weeks is alittle early. I think they say the gender isn't evident until 14. That's what the center said that I'm going to anyway. But if you do find out let me know!!:]
How is your morning sickness?
I've been through hell so far. Still having morning sickness. Headaches all the time. And backaches:/
So far my prediction is a girl:haha: do you have any guesses yet?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Great to hear from you hon, how is Married life? i really want to move out of this house into somewhere newer and cleaner! this place is old and falling apart! also really want aircon!! we've just had a heat wave here and it got to 43 degrees celcius!! like 200 farenheight!! ok joke but it's damn HOT!!!
> Do you recommend moving while pg? im a bit worried about the stress...
> Been feeling a bit better now i've hit 11wks and the placenta is doing it's job!:haha:
> That sucks about the insurance and that you still haven't been able to see bean! The US must have very different health care to Australia as we can have scans whenever we want private health care or public just have to get a gp doctors referral and pay for them!
> I'm having my next one at 12w4d on Valentines day and they will do 3D! it's going to be amazing! may even be able to tell if it's a boy or girl!

And married life is great:]
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies sorry been packing like crazy this last week yeah AF showed its nasty face but preseed and softcups here I come lol :) 

I think Lolalei3 is gonna have a girl and I can't make my mind up with you Abii?? lol think it may be a boy but I can't say why?? :shrug: haha I wish we had hot weather here in the UK its the middle of winter!! Its freezing at the moment and we're expecting snow anyday now!! (hopefully it will wait until i'm moved in :haha:

Can't wait to get the move done though we've got a nice 3 bed house now :) so once babies start coming I have space for us baby (eventually it'll have a nursery) and a spare room 4 people to visit and stay :thumbup:

Fingers crossed the plans coming together and Bean will show this month and be a valentines one :flower: xxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey ladies sorry been packing like crazy this last week yeah AF showed its nasty face but preseed and softcups here I come lol :)
> 
> I think Lolalei3 is gonna have a girl and I can't make my mind up with you Abii?? lol think it may be a boy but I can't say why?? :shrug: haha I wish we had hot weather here in the UK its the middle of winter!! Its freezing at the moment and we're expecting snow anyday now!! (hopefully it will wait until i'm moved in :haha:
> 
> Can't wait to get the move done though we've got a nice 3 bed house now :) so once babies start coming I have space for us baby (eventually it'll have a nursery) and a spare room 4 people to visit and stay :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers crossed the plans coming together and Bean will show this month and be a valentines one :flower: xxx

Sounds promising this month:]
and nooo lol i think im having a girl because of how difficult this pregnancy has been. I have a friend from this site on my fb and we talk quite frequently and shes having a girl. Im having almost exact symptoms as her haha. I had to cancel my appt though for tomorrow because hubby is now scheduled to work that day:/ but i think ill wait till im about 20 weeks anyway so that it wont be a guess, it'll be a definite gender confirmation.
Its the middle of winter here too! which is why im so confused as to why its been hot, but i think mother nature is having mood swings because now the last 2 days its been windy and cold lol. I hope we finally get snow, where i live, we usually have bunches of snow, it snows up until july sometimes here and im just so surprised that there hasn't been any, kind of upsetting because i LOVE snow lol
Congrats on the move by the way. Your house sounds roomy and lovely:]
keep me updated on the move and stuff:]
and remember, start bd'ing with the preseed & softcups at cd7 up until 2 days after your Ov day, thats what i did anyway haha.
goodluck hun:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Cheers i'll keep that in mind :) 
the house is nice and big n will be great to start our family in oooh can't wait to see the new scan pic and find out what your little ones going to be :)

We've had snow the last few days although its a pain cause our new driveway is on a slope n we've had to dig the car out haha :) never mind we'll get there in the end glad we're almost settled xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys! glad to hear your both doing good!

Abbi i'm pretty sure they can tell gender really accurately at 18wks, i go for mine at 19. Yea everyone keeps saying it will be a girl! but i don't really have a clue! i would just love a healthy baby as we will be trying for 3 kids so bound to get one of each at some stage! But i will guess girl for you too! how big are you now? can we get a bump pic? you show me yours and i'll show you mine!:haha: just starting to pop out properly now and it's not just a food or bloat belly anymore! yay!

Bumblebee fx'd hon! the pressed and softcups are what did it for me too! Happy moving!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey guys! glad to hear your both doing good!
> 
> Abbi i'm pretty sure they can tell gender really accurately at 18wks, i go for mine at 19. Yea everyone keeps saying it will be a girl! but i don't really have a clue! i would just love a healthy baby as we will be trying for 3 kids so bound to get one of each at some stage! But i will guess girl for you too! how big are you now? can we get a bump pic? you show me yours and i'll show you mine!:haha: just starting to pop out properly now and it's not just a food or bloat belly anymore! yay!
> 
> Bumblebee fx'd hon! the pressed and softcups are what did it for me too! Happy moving!

Yeah, i haven't scheduled an ultrasound yet because my insurance is totally screwing me over right now. I'm waiting until we get the marriage license to get me added on to DH's so i wont have to mes with stupid medi-cal anymore. I hate their insurance anyway lol. But we will hopefully schedule one at my next ob appt which is the 22nd and we will just pay for it, because im tired of this waiting game, and i feel like im the only person who hasn't gotten an ultrasound yet lol. I cant wait though im excited. Well here's tips my friend gave me[she had 2 boy and a baby girl] she said her boy pregnancies were alot easier then her girl pregnancy, i know everyone is different but most of my friends also have boys and they also said it was easy. She said her girl pregnancy was hell, frequent heartburn, headaches, backaches, nausea[until 18weeks] and vomiting throughout the whole pregnancy. All i can say is i have all of those lol so were hoping to see 3 lines on the ultrasound when we get one:haha: im pretty huge now..i have two pictures that are recent one of my holding my belly and one in my bra so you could really see its a bump lol
here's both:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/IMAG0258.jpg
Holding my belly<3
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/IMAG0260-1.jpg
proper belly shot<3
the second picture was taken a day after the top picture, my belly hit a growth spurt over night lol.
and of course i wana see your bump!!! i haven't seen it once yet hehe i bet your excited to show, i know i was hehe
*@Bumblebee:* glad to hear about the house hun:] i wish it would finally snow here lol, ive been waiting all winter.
let us know how the preseed and softcups go.
have you gotten them yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yes I've got them I got them a little late for last month so been hanging on until this month used it wow its a bit messy but I see what you meant a couple of months ago about how different bd-ing is when using it :) makes me want to keep using it haha I know tmi :)

Fingers crossed it'll work i've just ovulated n we bd'd like crazy so hopefully this will be the month 
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Here's mine! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3049.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Abii

*@lolaie:* Awwhh hehe:]
your little bump is so cute.
sometimes i wish mine was still that small, idk why im so big when im only 17weeks lol. Ohwell bigger the baby the better:haha:
*@Bumblebee:* That sounds great hun:]
and yes it is quite messy lol but it works wonders.
I loved it, it made the bd'ing more intense and awesome hahah.
Goodluck hun:]
i hope it worked for you too!!
were you still able to use it in time for O?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yes this time i got it just in time for O so fingers crossed its worked its magic lol :) 

Awww Lolalei3 what a sweet little bump!! its soooo cute lol and Abii some people do get bumps really quick to start with my friend did and she carried loads of water the whole way through her pregnancy making her look massive but her baby was a healthy 7lbs n we were expecting a bigger baby :) xxx


----------



## Abii

Hahaha, im not too worried about getting big though, i think big belly's are cute actually xP
of course the small ones are too lol but i wasn't very thin to begin with so it might have to do with that too, but im okay with that:] its just my baby stretching out and growing:haha:
I really hope it worked hun.
I know it did for us, and if you got it in on O' day you sound golden!!! Ill keep my fx'd for you.
I know you try not to symptom spot but do you have any symptoms yet? because my first symptom was sore nipples then darkening of my nipples, and of course the twinges haha.
goodluck:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

No, no symptoms as of yet but as i say not looking for them or getting my hopes up any more haha:haha:

I'll keep ya posted though :thumbup:

How's things with insurance going?? you settled yet? glad here in UK we don't have it sounds like such a pain lol fingers crossed it gets sorted soon so we can see little on kicking away 
xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi Yay for our bumps! I can't wait till mine gets bigger so ppl actually can see I'm pg! Right now it all feels a bit surreal! 
bumblebee you should post a before bump pic! Hehe wishing you lots of luck and hope the preseed worked for you too!

I have my scan tomorrow! Will be sure to post pics! Xx


----------



## lolalei3

Were having a GIRL!!!!! Omg am sooo happy!! Yay team pink!! Abbi when do you find out?


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> No, no symptoms as of yet but as i say not looking for them or getting my hopes up any more haha:haha:
> 
> I'll keep ya posted though :thumbup:
> 
> How's things with insurance going?? you settled yet? glad here in UK we don't have it sounds like such a pain lol fingers crossed it gets sorted soon so we can see little on kicking away
> xxxx

Well thats good then i suppose:] 
ill still have my fx'd for you hun.
my insurance is just a mess right now, i am waiting until we get the marriage license to go figure everything out because i still haven't changed name or anything.
Haha yeah thank goodness for you guys, i can honestly say i hate living in the U.S. lol wana trade places ? xP jkjkjk haha.


lolalei3 said:


> Were having a GIRL!!!!! Omg am sooo happy!! Yay team pink!! Abbi when do you find out?

Awh thats great hun:hugs: im happy for you:flower:
I probably wont be finding out until im well around my 20th week because as i said to bumblebee my insurance has been crazy lately. But i have an appt with my OB on the 22nd of this month and i hope we can schedule one then and just pay for it because im getting really tired of not being able to see my baby:cry: it has gotten me down so much because all i know is the heart is beating and it doesn't have down syndrome, and since i haven't been able to see it yet i haven't been able to get as close to it as i thought i would be by now:cry: that makes me feel horrible for saying that but i cant help it, i get sad all the time because i want to be able to go out and buy stuff but i cant. It feels like im the only person who hasn't seen their baby yet:/
Sorry for the rant. Just really upset.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awwww congratulations Lolalei3!! See I said you'd be having a girl!! :) 

Aww Abii :Hugs: you'll get to see your baby soon I'm sure try not to get to down least you have a baby mines refusing to show itself let along get a pic of it :haha: 

Still no symptoms for me yet preseed don't like me grrrrrrrrrr
xxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh n Lolalei3 
I'm not posting a before bump pic haha no-one wants to see my big unpregnant belly :haha: 


Much Love Girls 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Awwww congratulations Lolalei3!! See I said you'd be having a girl!! :)
> 
> Aww Abii :Hugs: you'll get to see your baby soon I'm sure try not to get to down least you have a baby mines refusing to show itself let along get a pic of it :haha:
> 
> Still no symptoms for me yet preseed don't like me grrrrrrrrrr
> xxxxxx

I know i will but im already 18 weeks and haven't had one ultrasound. Like i said, i feel like im the only one who hasn't seen their baby, thats what gets me down. Not knowing the gender is fine because before i even got pregnant i wanted to be team yellow so its not that i dont know the gender, its just that i haven't seen him or her and its upsetting. You might not fully understand right now, but im sure that when you get pregnant you will be wanting to see it and then having a doctor tell you that you cant because of your insurance is heart breaking, but as you said you guys dont deal with that in the U.K. so your lucky. i just hope i see him/her soon. lets hope i can FINALLY schedule one on the 22nd.


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi hon I really feel for you, but I'm sure your baby is healthy and doing just fine going on the strong heartbeat so don't let that worry you. I do understand that thats not really the point you just want to see him/her, I know I would go a bit crazy if I hadn't seen LO yet so my heart goes out to you! :hugs:

Hope this doesn't make you feel worse but my u/s went really well and LO was moving around like crazy, we got a DVD and some still pics, i'm just about to post them.

Bumblebee how are you hon? why don't you like the preseed? the instructions tell you to use WAY too much btw so don't go by them! just use what you need!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi hon I really feel for you, but I'm sure your baby is healthy and doing just fine going on the strong heartbeat so don't let that worry you. I do understand that thats not really the point you just want to see him/her, I know I would go a bit crazy if I hadn't seen LO yet so my heart goes out to you! :hugs:
> 
> Hope this doesn't make you feel worse but my u/s went really well and LO was moving around like crazy, we got a DVD and some still pics, i'm just about to post them.
> 
> Bumblebee how are you hon? why don't you like the preseed? the instructions tell you to use WAY too much btw so don't go by them! just use what you need!

thank you hun:hugs:
and no of course not, it makes me feel happier knowing shes healthy and moving alot:]
Im sure my baby is healthy too and im not worrying too much because i do have an appt on the 22nd and i just have hope that we can schedule an ultrasound then and by next month have seen our little one. But i do listen to the heartbeat every day since i dont feel movement yet and it reassures me alot, so im kind of feeling better, in-fact when i do see LO ill be in shock because of how long we haven't seen him/her lol so it will be worth it:flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Here she is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3055.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awwww wow!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies not a happy bunny my af turned up 6 days early!! my bodies very confused I only got an confirm on my ovulation sticks not long since guess it got confused ha-ha :( 

Never mind I'm ready to start the new month :) my preseed is ready n i'm all set for the coming month xxxx


----------



## Abii

*@bumblebee:* sorry to hear about af hun:/ but glad to hear your ready for the new month:]
Im sure you'll get it this round just use it a lot before and after your O and I'm pretty sure you will get your bfp:]
*@lolaie:* awwh she's gorgeous hun:flower:
So glad to see her:]

As for me today I have sone exciting news!! I felt the baby move and kick today:blush::cloud9: I am over the moon.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:) Awww Abii!! bet you're feeling closer to him/her now aren't you?? :hugs:

Yeah its just finished today so we going to BD loads haha :) I'll keep ya posted lol 
:) xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> :) Awww Abii!! bet you're feeling closer to him/her now aren't you?? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah its just finished today so we going to BD loads haha :) I'll keep ya posted lol
> :) xxxxx

Yes im feeling closer to him/her:blush::cloud9:
its starting to get exciting hehe.
And that sounds good hun:]
i bet it wont be long until you get your bfp:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Here's hoping :) xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee sorry the witch got you hon, heres to a new start this month! lots of bd!! good luck!:flower:

Abbi!!!! thats so awesome! was it a full on kick or a flutter? I read somewhere you can start feeling flutters from 14+ seems a little early but im on the ready!:haha:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi!!!! thats so awesome! was it a full on kick or a flutter? I read somewhere you can start feeling flutters from 14+ seems a little early but im on the ready!:haha:

It was a full on kick, i didn't feel any flutters at all actually lol.
That sounds weird i know but i just started feeling kicks and movements.
It was amazing:cloud9:
I cant wait until you feel it, you will be on cloud 9 all day:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

My friend was the same I think its because its you're first and you don't realise cause I know a few people said they could feel it earlier on with there 2nd babies than first cos your more attuned to it :) awwww I'm not suprised your walking on cloud 9 :) xxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> My friend was the same I think its because its you're first and you don't realise cause I know a few people said they could feel it earlier on with there 2nd babies than first cos your more attuned to it :) awwww I'm not suprised your walking on cloud 9 :) xxxx

yeah ive heard thats why too.
they say the more pregnancy's you have the earlier you'll feel movement.
so i started feeling movement at 18w3d this pregnancy so next pregnancy will probably be around 14weeks sometime lol. Although were hoping to not have another for at least 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

You thought about buying any baby things yet now your almost 20 weeks??
I feel rubbish at the moment i've got tonsilitus and I am just feeling ill all the time however i get a afew days off work to be lazy in bed xxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> You thought about buying any baby things yet now your almost 20 weeks??
> I feel rubbish at the moment i've got tonsilitus and I am just feeling ill all the time however i get a afew days off work to be lazy in bed xxx

Awwhh:/ im sorry to hear about that.
I know how you feel, when i was younger i used to get tonsillitis all the time, to the point where my tonsils got so swollen i couldn't swallow my own saliva, im sorry your going through that. I hope it goes away soon.
And yes we have been thinking about it, but its hard to buy stuff when you dont know the gender lol so were kind of waiting for that, once we know we will be buying alot of stuff.
We have a crib picked out but now were waiting for our taxes to buy it.
I had an obgyn appt yesterday and it went good, babys heartbeat was strong like always haha and they gave me a number for an ultrasound place, but i have to wait and call on March 1st to make an appt because they dont have a schedule yet, were excited:]
finally being able to get things going you know?
and how are you?
have you guys started bd'ing with the preseed and stuff yet?
how do you feel about this month?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Only BD'd once since AF left cause I've been too poorly since :( however feeling a bit better today so going to make up for lost time :) still no 100% but at least the swelling is starting to go down bit by bit. I haven't Ovulated yet anyway I got ovulation sticks to check cos I was worrying I'd ovulate while I was poorly with last month been a short one i thought maybe this would follow suit too :( but apparently not

I must admit i'm a lot more positive about this month :) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hope you feel better soon Bumblebee! and good luck for this month!

Abbi so awesome you are feeling kicks! I can't wait!

Well I went to my first baby store yesterday!! It was so surreal! I was only there to check out products and prices on things like cots, carseats and prams not going to buy anything until later but I had fun! :blush:

Well my belly is definitely giving me away now and soooo tired all the time! sickness has almost gone so very happy about that!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yay thats good news :) n how exciting Lola did you find anything you like?? do you know what style nursery you want fingers crossed you'll feel baby kicking soon as well. 
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Definitely still the Underwater themed nursery but it's a little hard keeping it girly with all the blues! im sure we'll figure it out tho! also thinking white wood for the cot, change table and drawers. Still wont be buying anything till 19wk scan where they will confirm gender!

Oh and going to start pregnancy yoga classes!! :haha: should be a hoot!

Got another peek at LO today during my U/s for my liver, she was moving around looked good! 

Hope you guys are well! :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww and to make your under the sea theme more girly add Mermaids and sea horses etc :) :thumbup:

Yeh I'm finally feeling better Thanks Lola :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, sorry ive been away for a bit.
So i had my first official scare and hospital visit:/ it was 2 days ago at 3am, i woke up and went to the bathroom and after i started having really bad cramping, no blood but it scared me enough to go to the e.r, my blood test and urine test came back normal and the baby's heart rate was 148 so they figured out that i was just super dehydrated and it was making me contract, it was really scary but im feeling much better now, ive been drinking nearly 7-8 glasses of water a day since the visit and i lowered my juice intake. The baby's movements have been becoming alot more stronger and noticeable, my dh and i went out to eat with his parents for their anniversary and i had some ribs, the baby was kicking like crazy:haha: i think we found his/her favorite food lol.
*@Lolaie:* glad to hear everything is well:]
the nursery your planning sounds very nice.
cant wait to see pictures of it:]
*@Bumblebee:* Im happy your feeling more confident this cycle hun, im having ym fx'd for your bfp this month, i know its right around the corner, i can just feel it:]
once you get it i think i might jump for joy:haha:

as for scheduling my ultrasound, there's only 2 more days until i do, i cant wait:] i really hope they have an appt soon, like that week or the next week, it would be great if they didn't make us wait a whole nother month to find out what our baby's gender is, i would really like to start getting the nursery set up, hubby is getting his taxes soon and we will be buying the crib with it, i cant wait:] we found one at baby's r us that we love.
hope you guys are well:flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Oh wow Abbi so glad everything is ok! must have been so scary! 
What theme nursery are you planning I think you said Winnie the Pooh a while back? What colour is the cot is it wood?

Bumblebee Mermaids and seahorses!! what a great idea! I have a seahorse tattoo on my ankle I absolutely love them! In fact when i was doing Aquaculture before Vet Nursing we used to breed them!

Fruit bowl facts! well I have an Orange! and Abbi you have a Cantelope!! wow, also your bump is looking so cute!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Oh wow Abbi so glad everything is ok! must have been so scary!
> What theme nursery are you planning I think you said Winnie the Pooh a while back? What colour is the cot is it wood?
> 
> Bumblebee Mermaids and seahorses!! what a great idea! I have a seahorse tattoo on my ankle I absolutely love them! In fact when i was doing Aquaculture before Vet Nursing we used to breed them!
> 
> Fruit bowl facts! well I have an Orange! and Abbi you have a Cantelope!! wow, also your bump is looking so cute!

Yes it was really scary, but thank you, me too:flower:
Yeah i was thinking winni the pooh for awhile but I changed my mind haha. If its a boy I want to do dinosaurs, and if its a girl I want to do animal print.
The crib we found is expresso color, its really nice.
Your theme sounds so cute:]
Yes!, I'm finally half way there!:happydance: I'm so excited.
And thank you:haha: I think I am measuring further along then I thought though, because my belly is big, like i feel like a whale already lol
You need to update your bump pic too!!:]


----------



## Abii

Btw ladies just want to update you that I just scheduled my ultrasound, its on the 8th at 2:30pm:happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG Abii
Sorry you had a scare glad everything worked out in the end!! n Wow your bump is huge now!! ha-ha aww bless ya hope you don't get to much bigger bless you 

Although I must say its a very neat rounded little bump!! :) soooo cute n oooh can't wait to see the scan pic hun. Your nursery theme sounds different I love the idea of the different animals :) 

Lolalei3 I love it sea horses and mermaids you can turn the room into a complete under the sea experience!!

Btw trying not to symptom spot but I've been so shattered lately I came in from work the other night at 7pm cooked a light tea and fell asleep as 8 until 7.40am the next day!!! and my breasts do feel a little tender and i've found i need the toilet not more often but when I need it I have to go which is what I was like last time I found out so fingers crossed :flower: 

so anyway sorry for writing an essay i'm off going to take my friend Keeley shopping for baby bits later today she's no 26 weeks!! its flown honestly :) then i'm treating my parents partner and his sister to a Movie tonight at the cinema can't wait fun filled day 
xxx
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

ultrasound is tomorrow ladies, im getting so excited and nervous at the same time haha. I cant wait though:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yay good luck abbi let us know how you get on x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Yay Abbi!! you finally get your ultrasound!! :happydance: so happy for you hon!!! keep us posted as soon as you have it done! we need pics!:haha:

Bumblebee ooh symptoms sound promising! when will you test??

Well Avocado here! 16wks and feeling heaps better, no ms at all just a bit tired but def not complaining about that! Time is really flying now I can't believe i'm nearly half way there! on the home stretch!!:haha:


----------



## Abii

were having a baby girl:]
here's her smiling
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/mailgooglecomjpg1.jpg


----------



## lolalei3

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: Oh Abbi so exciting! i know you wanted a girl!! thats great! go team pink!!! Beautiful pic must have been so good to finally see her!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: Oh Abbi so exciting! i know you wanted a girl!! thats great! go team pink!!! Beautiful pic must have been so good to finally see her!

Thank you:]
Yes it is very exciting.[Hubby couldnt go cause he was working] but when i told him we were having a girl he couldnt stop smiling, it was so cute:]
and when he saw her ultrasound pictures it was like something just snapped in him and he got attached instantly, i guess this is what he really needed to start having that really close bond, although i've had the bond going for awhile since i felt her kick, that just brought me even closer, i actually cried when he said "its a girl, there's no boy parts" lol:dohh:
I am even going to start reading to her and talking to her cause they say she can start hearing really well at 24weeks:flower:
Shes beautiful, im so excited to meet her:blush:
I hope your LO is doing good hun.
Have you felt her move yet?
*@Bumblebee:* Have you tested yet hun?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

At turned up today right on time abbi :( not happy today goin on 7 months now feels like forever :(however your scan pics cheered me right up that's so cute :) bet your glad 2 have finally seen her x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> At turned up today right on time abbi :( not happy today goin on 7 months now feels like forever :(however your scan pics cheered me right up that's so cute :) bet your glad 2 have finally seen her x x

:hugs: im so sorry hun.
how many times did you bd' with the preseed and softcups from what cd?
i did it everyday from cd6 until 2 days after i ovulated and we always did it in the mornings.
sometimes we even did it 2 times in one day[morning & night] i know it sounds exhausting. this might sound stupid to ask and im sorry please dont take offense to it, but did it have the softcups positioned right when you used them? you have to push the softcup as far back as it'll go and then hook it up to your cervix. 
I dont see how it didnt work:shrug:
another thing you can try that i just read up on, is you and your partner can take a pill called Zinc.
Here' the website you can read about different ways to boost your fertility
https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm the information about the zinc pill is on there as well:thumbup:
I really hope you get your bfp this cycle, im sorry its taking so long, but please dont let it discourage you, it is so worth it once you see those 2 pink lines, the excitement and the adrenalin rush it puts through your body. Just please keep trying hun, i can sense that its very close.
And yes it felt really good being able to see her and finally being able to call her my daughter:blush:
Shes the most beautiful thing I've ever seen already:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww don't worry we're deffo going to keep trying we still can't wait to be parents and yeah we used it all as you said from cd10 though until after ovulation but I was poorly a lot throughout the time and on loads of meds so think that might not have helped but I don't know thanks for the link I'll read up :) 

Have you thought about any names yet?
Xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls well update for u af was light and now has vanished goin 2 test end of week if still nothing x x :) x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh good luck Bumbleebee fx'd it was implantation bleeding!:flower:


----------



## Abii

Ill be keeping my fx'd for you hun.
That sounds really good though.
And yes we already have her name:]
Her name will be Zoai[pronounced zoey],Lee-Anna,Sgherzi:blush:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

That's what I'm hoping but I didn't think you git it around day of your period thought it was always before but we'll see trying not to get my hopes up having fairly strong period like pains but no period I feel tired n not for lack of sleep my lovely new bed turned up this weekend my breasts r sore trying not to symptom spot but sounds good to me. What u girls think? 
Again I don't want to test until I'm a week late after last time x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> That's what I'm hoping but I didn't think you git it around day of your period thought it was always before but we'll see trying not to get my hopes up having fairly strong period like pains but no period I feel tired n not for lack of sleep my lovely new bed turned up this weekend my breasts r sore trying not to symptom spot but sounds good to me. What u girls think?
> Again I don't want to test until I'm a week late after last time x x

Since we are all very different, your signs sound good to me.
I never got cramping or spotting the day i tested but it might be different for you. I know of lady's on here who thought they had a full on period and then got their bfp so its just that dreaded waiting game that we all love so much lol.
I hope she stays away.
fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls guess what???got my :bfp: x x x x


----------



## lolalei3

OMG!!!!! :happydance: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HON!!!!!!:happydance:
So so happy for you!!!! :yipee::wohoo:
That is such great news, so glad you are joining us on this journey! GO BUMP BUDDIES!!:happydance: 
how many dpo were you when you tested? and were they dark? post a pic!


----------



## lolalei3

And Abbi I absolutely love that name! so pretty! :kiss:


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi girls guess what???got my :bfp: x x x x

YAYYYY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I knew you were going to get it soon! see!! haha AHHH!! im so happy for you hun!
I hope you have a girl too, we could all compare pink things hehe
Im really happy for you:hugs:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> And Abbi I absolutely love that name! so pretty! :kiss:

Thank you:]
Have you guys' picked out a name for your LO yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks abbi it'd great news :) I'm sooo happy worrying now though cause still having like period pains but no blood so good sign I suppose i'm booking my 1st appointment with midwife 2mo so fingers crossed all goes well x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Thanks abbi it'd great news :) I'm sooo happy worrying now though cause still having like period pains but no blood so good sign I suppose i'm booking my 1st appointment with midwife 2mo so fingers crossed all goes well x x

Dont let those pains scare you, it might just be implantation still.
I had pains like that too for a few weeks.
They say cramping in early pregnancy is normal.
And no blood is very good sign.
Did you find out how far along you are yet? when did your have your mc last time?[i know it probably hurts to talk about but maybe thats why your worrying].
And goodluck with the midwife hun:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I am just turning 5 weeks now and I miscaried last time at 6 weeks hence the worry but I told work today cos I sometimes hav2 lift archiving boxes so now I don't and my 1st appointment is the 29th of march :) got a friend whose pregnant and she been reassuring me about pains as well xx x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I am just turning 5 weeks now and I miscaried last time at 6 weeks hence the worry but I told work today cos I sometimes hav2 lift archiving boxes so now I don't and my 1st appointment is the 29th of march :) got a friend whose pregnant and she been reassuring me about pains as well xx x x

Awh yay:]
im so happy for you hun, im so glad you get to share some of the experience with me:hugs:
Im happy that we've been able to help talk you through and actually witness your bfp:happydance::thumbup:
This is your sticky bean, i just know it:flower: and i predict you'll have a girl hahaha xP
Its good that you told your work, is that a possibility of why you miscarried last time?
Are you getting a scan at the appt on the 29th? i hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Won't be able to get a scan that day cause just going to see my community midwife but she's going to hopefully book me in the week after for a scan (which i'll be 7 almost 8 weeks) :) We were discussing games last night and my partner likes Zoe for a girl same as yours just spelt different haha we're not sure on the boys name just yet :) 

I'm sooo glad I finally got my BFP and we can all share this experience together like we wanted :) xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls I know we're only early on but we can't help it we got excited and started thinking baby names :blush: So we have 

Girl:Jessica Louise or Zoe (Lol sorry Abii my partner loves it)

Boy: Zac or Jesse (with Paul for a middle name) 

What do you think 
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Won't be able to get a scan that day cause just going to see my community midwife but she's going to hopefully book me in the week after for a scan (which i'll be 7 almost 8 weeks) :) We were discussing games last night and my partner likes Zoe for a girl same as yours just spelt different haha we're not sure on the boys name just yet :)
> 
> I'm sooo glad I finally got my BFP and we can all share this experience together like we wanted :) xx

At least you'll be getting one soon and not have to wait ages like i did lol, it was hell honestly but soooo worth it haha.
Lol thats okay, i know 2 other people who are naming their girls Zoei and Zoey so dont feel bad lol, its actually pretty common so i dont mind much, besides, i kind of have a bond with you lol:hugs:
And i love the boy names you guys have picked, they are very cute.
I really hope you have a girl:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww thanks i'm glad some ppl don't like the boys names lol I love them though x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Aww thanks i'm glad some ppl don't like the boys names lol I love them though x x

Lol ahh well.
It shouldn't matter what they think anyways, your mommy so you get to decide, they will suck it up lol:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

:thumbup: Thats true :) like I said to my partner its what we like its going to be our baby (it feels sooo weird saying that :haha: )

Can't wait though we're telling my partners parents tonight cause they live in New Zealand and want to come back here in the UK to live when we conceive so they need to be told early so they can start arranging things also my partner wanted to tell her on mothers day and make it special I can't wait :happydance:

Starting to notice more that I'm pregnant now I get bloated when I eat and oh yesterday work was busy we had some pretty important people over so it was busy all day I got in from work at 6pm and fell asleep until 8 I woke up and my partner was peeling potatoes for tea bless him :) xxxx


----------



## jackson09

We can be TTC Buddies
:) how are you?


----------



## lolalei3

Zac and Zoe would be the cutest brother and sister names ever!!! awwwww!! lets hope your having twins!!:haha: again i'm so so happy for you hon, now we are all on the same journey!!:happydance: 

Abbi was it 18wks you first felt movement? was it kicks or flutters? just wondering as I haven't actually felt anything but what I thought was a flutter up until now and getting a bit impatient!:blush: do you feel her all the time now?

Just had my first prenatal yoga class today! was great I loved it! highly recommended! they teach you all about what positions are good for birth, breathing, pelvic floor, really useful stuff, and it was only $18AUS for 2hrs!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know we love them :) as I say think we'll decide on the name officially when we've had the scan but unsure if I want to find out what baby is yet?? Think I do but don't know if i'd like a surprise or not :shrug:

I'm sooo happy to be joining this with you both :happydance: its so exciting I can't wait to be a mummy as soon as a bump start showing I will post a pic :) but atm theres not a lot to see haha 
xxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi was it 18wks you first felt movement? was it kicks or flutters? just wondering as I haven't actually felt anything but what I thought was a flutter up until now and getting a bit impatient!:blush: do you feel her all the time now?

Yes i felt her move at 18weeks. But when i first started feeling it, it was straight kicks. I had no flutters at all actually lol, but then again i was a-little pudgy before i got pregnant so it could of been because i had extra fat:wacko: lmao but you are/were skinny so you might actually feel flutters.
Yes haha shes a-little gymnast in training haha.
Usually only at nights and in mornings though, i found out that the more you move through the day the more the baby sleeps because your rocking him/her when you walk and stuff.
Its exciting huh?:flower:


Bumblebee2408 said:


> I know we love them :) as I say think we'll decide on the name officially when we've had the scan but unsure if I want to find out what baby is yet?? Think I do but don't know if i'd like a surprise or not :shrug:
> 
> I'm sooo happy to be joining this with you both :happydance: its so exciting I can't wait to be a mummy as soon as a bump start showing I will post a pic :) but atm theres not a lot to see haha
> xxx

Thats good:]
Haha at first i didn't want to know, but the anticipation will kill you lol. I couldnt stand not knowing because i wanted to do separate nursery themes xP but you might be stronger then me lol.
Were happy your joining us too hun, see i told you it would pay off in the end of all that trying:thumbup:
cant wait to see your bump hehe.

As for me, we bought the crib and bedding set a few days ago, the crib should be coming today and the bedding set will be coming on monday:] Im so excited to start setting up the nursery.
We also bought some more outfits for her:blush: i couldn't resist hehe some were just too cute not to get haha.
I had a weird dream last night though, i had a dream that she came out a boy:dohh: i really hope that doesn't happen lol, if it does, he will just have to like violet for awhile until we can get a new bedding set xP
here's a current pic of my bump
22 weeks:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/22weeks.jpg
Oh, i also found out why im so big lol, when i got the ultrasound done the tech said its because i have ALOT of amniotic fluid and im carrying high, so girls dont freak yourself out like i did lol:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Not a happy bunny I am just 5 weeks today and woke up went to the toilet wiped and found light blood :( (why me???) I'm hoping its one of those things and it doesn't get heavier like last time but now freaked out as this was when it all started last time :'( atm it doesn't feel the same its very very light but we'll see what happens through the day if it gets worse i'm going to go to Hospital tonight and be checked xx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh sweetheart I really hope it's nothing and just some spotting, lots of women spot while pg, but yes def go to hospital if you feel you should, only you know your body. I will be keeping everything crossed for you and your sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi such a cute bump! I need to put a current one of mine up, it's getting huge! hehe. Am almost 18wks so hopefully I start feeling proper kicks soon, did the pregnancy yoga class again today and definitely felt her move, she was doing yoga with me!!:haha: so cute you got her bedding, baby shopping is great fun!


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Not a happy bunny I am just 5 weeks today and woke up went to the toilet wiped and found light blood :( (why me???) I'm hoping its one of those things and it doesn't get heavier like last time but now freaked out as this was when it all started last time :'( atm it doesn't feel the same its very very light but we'll see what happens through the day if it gets worse i'm going to go to Hospital tonight and be checked xx

Awhh:hugs::hugs:
Im sorry hun.
But they say spotting in early pregnancy is normal, as your just letting out old blood from your previous af, so lets just keep our fingers crossed that it is just that.
Try not to stress on it too much[i know thats asking alot but just try not to] because the more you stress about it the more they say it will be 'bound to happen' just drink lots of fluids and stay well rested.
I hope all is well sweetie. Im keeping my fx'd:flower:


lolalei3 said:


> Abbi such a cute bump! I need to put a current one of mine up, it's getting huge! hehe. Am almost 18wks so hopefully I start feeling proper kicks soon, did the pregnancy yoga class again today and definitely felt her move, she was doing yoga with me!!:haha: so cute you got her bedding, baby shopping is great fun!

Thank you hun:]
We got her crib yesterday and we put it together in one day! its beautiful here's a pic of it:]
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/hercrib.jpg
We didn't get her bedding just yet, but hopefully it should be here by tomorrow or thursday:]
Have you bought anything for your girl yet?:haha: I love buying clothes, it makes me so happy for some reason.
Oh yeah!! i forgot to tell you lol, we got her first pair of headband bows for when shes born:] they're so cute:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girlsa
Abbi that cot is gorgeous! I went to my gp's got a 6 week scan Tuesday to check things fingers crossed all is ok will update u then n aww Lola glad u can finally feel her hun x x x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey girlsa
> Abbi that cot is gorgeous! I went to my gp's got a 6 week scan Tuesday to check things fingers crossed all is ok will update u then n aww Lola glad u can finally feel her hun x x x x

are you still spotting? how are things going?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Got a bit heavier this morning but still not as bad as last time so I don't know what to think :( trying tocstay positive but tbh I don't feel like I should be now and I've got to go on conference tomorrow as well n don't come back until Friday evening :'( x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Aww Bumblebee try not to stress, i know easier said than done but stress is bad for bub too. Hope everything turns out ok, my friend with her twins bled the whole way through her pregnancy so only time will tell I suppose :hugs:

Abbi that cot is awesome, i love it! Have been given lots of hand me downs like muslin wraps, high chair, change table, baby sling and mum and MIL have bought us a few cute outfits but I haven't actually bought her anything myself yet!:blush: I guess I didn't want to jinx it or something! but will start now I think!

Oh and todays news is First proper Kick!! I was driving this morning and a Nirvana song came on the radio so I turned it up and was singing along when I felt it! She either likes Nirvana or hates it!! :haha: so cool tho, am so happy!:cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww that's so sweet darling :) bless bet your really enjoying it 
Sorry to put a downer on things today but bleeding rediculously heavy :( so I've decided already on what Tuesdays scan will show sorry girls may not be on 4 a while think I need a breather for a bit x x


----------



## lolalei3

Oh hon I'm so sorry, it really is not fair!! Look after yourself and take as much time as you need we will be here if you need support :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Aww that's so sweet darling :) bless bet your really enjoying it
> Sorry to put a downer on things today but bleeding rediculously heavy :( so I've decided already on what Tuesdays scan will show sorry girls may not be on 4 a while think I need a breather for a bit x x

:cry::hugs: Im so sorry hun.
I dont even have the words to say how sorry i am.
You really deserve this, and although it might take time, please please do not give up.
Maybe you just have to be on bed rest while pregnant? i know thats hard with a job n all but they should understand.
But as lolaie said, we will be here hun if you need any help or support, im very sorry.


lolalei3 said:


> Abbi that cot is awesome, i love it! Have been given lots of hand me downs like muslin wraps, high chair, change table, baby sling and mum and MIL have bought us a few cute outfits but I haven't actually bought her anything myself yet!:blush: I guess I didn't want to jinx it or something! but will start now I think!

Thank you hun:]
It was about $400 but my mother in law's mother bought it for us so we got lucky haha.
Thats nice that you got hand me downs though, alot cheaper then having to buy everything new and it will save you in the end.
You will love going clothes shopping for her:haha: i always get so happy when we go clothes shopping, and there's so much to choose from. I love it:blush:
Awwhh thats great that you felt her kick, how cute, it was weird when you first felt it huh? i remember the day i felt Zoai kick, it felt like someone flicked me from the inside haha.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls sorry was a bad day yesterday today only got worse but there's nothing I can do now :( still I'm on conference with work in a lovely hotel :) proper muss my partner though I haven't had a nite away for 2 n a bit years lol madness! Still I'm enjoying the swanky hotel its cheering me up a little x x


----------



## lolalei3

I travelled a lot for work and loved it! So nice to have time to yourself just to do whatever you want! Remember to spoil yourself! Take a nice warm bubble bath, get room service and veg out for the night! :flower:


----------



## Abii

so hows it going ladies?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well 2mo is scan day so not great atm but my friends next scan I soon and she's letting me go along with her so I can bond with her little man before he arrives most people think it wouldn't be a good idea but I love it :) I was most cheered up by my friends 2 year old yesterday she took us to a cathedral n obviously being 2 she's no idea what's goin on but she gave me a prayer candle we were teaching her about and said to me make a wish for good luck it will help :)
Children cheer me up luckily 4 me hopefully I'll meet my own soon and it'll bring me as many smiles x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Aww bless that is so sweet! She's telling you to have faith that this will happen for you hon I know it! Stay positive and try to keep healthy and active, people underestimate how much that actually helps! But i'm sure i'm telling you what you already know, it's in the hands of fate now, and lots of bd!:hugs:

I have my anomaly scan on thursday! I will be 18w6d and so excited to see her properly! we get a 4D scan with pics of her facial features and all! hope she has my cheek bones!:haha: will def be posting the pics!

Abbi how are u and bubs going?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh so exciting :) can't wait to see those n Yeh it was quite spooky but sooo sweet x x


----------



## Abii

*@Bumblebee:* Awh that sounds nice hun.
Im still very sorry about your bub, i know it will happen for you. Have you guys started thinking about what your going to try when you start ttc again?
*@Lolaie:* Awh yay:] cant wait for pictures
and were doing good, baby shower planning atm so everything is kinda hectic and crazy right now lol but on the up side! Zoai's nursery is almost complete!:happydance: were now just waiting for the rug to complete it. We still have more to get and throw away etc, but its looking very pretty:]
here's pictures
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/nurserypart1.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/nurserypart2.jpg
And i finally hit my v day yesterday!!:happydance::blush: my babygirl is officially viable:cloud9:


----------



## lolalei3

Oh wow Abbi her room looks amazing!! I love that purple! she's a lucky girl thats for sure! What games will you play at the shower and do you have a registry? so exciting!!

Scan went really well got some good pics and a dvd, she's healthy and strong and measurements are all normal! So 20 weeks to go until we get to see her again as that was the last scan! the pics take ages to download on my comp right now but they are on my journal and the 3d one is my profile pic:flower:

Bumblebee how are you?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Oh wow Abbi her room looks amazing!! I love that purple! she's a lucky girl thats for sure! What games will you play at the shower and do you have a registry? so exciting!!
> 
> Scan went really well got some good pics and a dvd, she's healthy and strong and measurements are all normal! So 20 weeks to go until we get to see her again as that was the last scan! the pics take ages to download on my comp right now but they are on my journal and the 3d one is my profile pic:flower:
> 
> Bumblebee how are you?

Awh thank you:]
Its not complete just yet, but it will be soon after we get the last few things we need:]
I love the purple too, i actually did purple because everyone i know who had girls or is having girls did pink lol so i wanted to be kind of different.
I do have a registry but its not updated yet, its on babys r us
and there's only a few games i have listed so far like never say baby, baby bingo, guess moms tummy size, feed the baby, pregnant for a day, and diaper raffle. Those are the only ones i have so far, but ill be looking for more:]
I saw your scan, im glad shes doing good:]
Have you guys picked a name for her yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww lovely scan pic Lola n omg abii I want zoai's room its gorgeous!! 
This month just going to stick to preseed again apparently according to doctors I have a very friendly sperm environment whatever that means haha apparently getting pregnant is my strong part but they can't understand why if that's the case baby won't stay :s we've been told to try as naturally as possible as my body still has some hormones it may make it easier to get pregnant n hopefully get a sticky bean x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Aww lovely scan pic Lola n omg abii I want zoai's room its gorgeous!!
> This month just going to stick to preseed again apparently according to doctors I have a very friendly sperm environment whatever that means haha apparently getting pregnant is my strong part but they can't understand why if that's the case baby won't stay :s we've been told to try as naturally as possible as my body still has some hormones it may make it easier to get pregnant n hopefully get a sticky bean x x

Awh thank you hun:]
Well we know you dont have a problem getting pregnant either hun, you've gotten pregnant twice, but i can understand the confusement with the baby staying.
I hope you guys get your sticky bean this month:thumbup:
Have you guys been keeping up with bd'ing this month?


----------



## lolalei3

Good luck Bumblebee!! Fingers crossed for you!:thumbup: lots of bd and preseed should do the trick, softcups too!

Abbi hope your well hon, have you been getting acid reflux? I've been getting it non stop lately! so annoying! have you finished Zoai's room? 

Well 20wks and I can finally feel her kicking all the time now! mostly around 8.30 at night and early morning it's so cool I love it! OH even got to feel her tonight, he was amazed!
So I've now had to stop work as my job is very physical with a lot of travelling and my employer was basically hinting at me to leave then cut my hours back so I thought stuff this I'm just gonna go! Pretty upset as I didnt plan to finish this early and it's gonna make our money problems pretty bad but we should be ok, just lucky I qualify for some help from the government otherwise we would be stuffed!!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Good luck Bumblebee!! Fingers crossed for you!:thumbup: lots of bd and preseed should do the trick, softcups too!
> 
> Abbi hope your well hon, have you been getting acid reflux? I've been getting it non stop lately! so annoying! have you finished Zoai's room?
> 
> Well 20wks and I can finally feel her kicking all the time now! mostly around 8.30 at night and early morning it's so cool I love it! OH even got to feel her tonight, he was amazed!
> So I've now had to stop work as my job is very physical with a lot of travelling and my employer was basically hinting at me to leave then cut my hours back so I thought stuff this I'm just gonna go! Pretty upset as I didnt plan to finish this early and it's gonna make our money problems pretty bad but we should be ok, just lucky I qualify for some help from the government otherwise we would be stuffed!!

Im doing great:] thank you
Umm, no i cant say i had any acid reflex actually, I get heartburn sometimes and its really annoying because when i get it, even water makes it worse[i heard that means the baby will have a head of hair though:haha: so bring on the heartburn xP] and i found out a few days ago that i have carpal tunnel syndrome, its when my fingers and hand goes numb, i guess its from all the extra fluids going through my body from the pregnancy:dohh: I hope you dont get it, its painful and takes a toll on your writing and typing abilities.
We haven't finished her room yet because we've been going crazy with baby shower plans lol, and we haven't gotten everything in yet, but were going to get the stuff soon and we will finish up probably by next month:thumbup:
Im happy to hear that you feel her kick:] its amazing isnt it?:blush: I love feeling Zoai kick, if im having an off day, just one of her kicks makes me smile.
Im sorry to hear about your work, but it might be better for you anyways being that your in 2nd tri, you should be enjoying your pregnancy and not having to worry about work yet.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls 
Abbi my friend gets bad indegestion and she says drinking milk helps loads I think she needs to go and buy a cow the amount she goes through lol n Lola relax n enjoy the break n start preparing as much as u can for your little girl :) n update for you I haven't ovulated yet so my bodies a bit out of synch right now but we've he'd every day so far just incase x x x


----------



## Abii

Just wanted to show you guys an update of my belly.
It seems like Zoai is getting bigger and stronger everyday now, her kicks are more powerful, and im finally starting to feel like a mommy:haha:
25 weeks 5 days down, 14 weeks 2 days to go, and only 2 weeks until 3rd tri, soon ill be getting her hospital bag ready:blush:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/IMAG0405-1.jpg
I hope you ladies are doing well:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww wow proper baby bump there ooh not long now abii :) so exciting x x


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys been a bit slack with posting lately been trying to get our finances in check, so stressful having to cut back on things!! Luckily Flossy won't be going without as I already have so much stuff for her Inc a massive bag of baby girl clothes from my SIL from newborn 0000 to 0 so will last us till she's about 6mo! Also an oak wood change table and one of those baby rockers! Other friends have given us heaps of nappies, a breast pump, bottle sterilizer, tummy time mats, a bed sleeper and then my mum will buy our travel system dad will buy her cot, in laws her monitor and porta cot! my brother her bath and stand! Then all the stuff I will get at the shower!! So blessed to have such amazing family and friends!

Hope u guys are well, abbi such a cute bump pic! Are you still studying? Was it u/s tech u were doing?
Bumblebee have u Ovd yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Unsure when I've ov'd as it doesn't seem to have shown up but unfortunately had a disciplinary at work the other day as apparently the last few weeks my works not been upto scratch and i've been struggling since the last miscarriage in the meeting to discuss what has lead to my work being an issue I told them what i'd gone through and how my concentration has been shot since :( luckily they were understanding and asked me to call doctors and go home at the end of the meeting to sort myself out.

Upon this my doctors have signed me off with stress and possible depression :( which really isn't good I thought I was dealing with things ok but everyone is seeing I'm not luckily I have supportive friends and family and my mum who is off tomorrow is coming over for a visit we're going to dye each others hair and go to lunch in the afternoon then mum says she going to force me to have a nice hot bubble bath with candles etc and a good book while she does me some washing up and such so I dont have to do much all week (as apparently I don't know how to relax ha-ha) at least I know i've got people around to help still no af yet but was only due technically today but may be late just because I've miscarried so going to leave it a while just to see when it turns up lol 

Awww Lola that's good glad people are helping :) won't be long until you're little ones here and scary how quickly things change and become unexpected but its good you're thinking logically and dealing with it all and making sure you can still afford things :) 

Abii let us know how you're getting on and dont forget to post pics of the outfit your bringing her home in when you pack her bag!! :) 

Love to you both 
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Guess what ladies?!
Yep, thats right, *IM IN 3RD TRI!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
26weeks down, 13 to go:D
I also have a doctor appt today, so lets hope he says everything is as good as it seems:haha:


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi yay for 3rd tri!!!:happydance::happydance: not long now hon!! 

Bumblebee hon I'm so sorry that all this is happening to you, I really hope your work is being understanding and treating you right as you deserve it, don't let them make you feel bad or pressured you just take your time in healing. Are you going to go on medication? I don't think there is anything wrong with it a lot of people I know take medication for depression and it has helped them a lot! There are ones you can be put on that are low risk for ttc and pregnancy like Prozac.
Sounds like you have an amazing mum! My mum is the same she is like my best friend, I go over to her house all the time and we have our 'movie days'. It's so important to be close to your mum I think they are the best support system in the world! Hope you manage ok hon, look into doing some yoga or meditation classes for the anxiety side of things it helps a lot! Good luck and we are here to chat! :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi how did your doc app go? did they listen to the heartbeat?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi how did your doc app go? did they listen to the heartbeat?

Thank you hun:]
And yes he listened to her heartbeat and measured my stomach and said everything looks good:]
Shes gotten alot more active in the last few days haha, it feels like shes having a karate class in there:haha:
How is your LO doing?:flower:
*@Bumblebee:* How are you hun? haven't heard from you in a few days, im sorry to hear about your depression, i used to have it too so i know how you feel, but lolaie is right, there are some medications that work wonderfully. I was on medication for 3 years before i finally felt good enough to ween myself off them. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls thanks for the support :) feeling a little better with time to just be me i'm gonna go back to drs next week n see what to do n work r being ok I'm worrying about going back now tho as I'll be on trial to check progress n could ultimately end up being fired which means we'd hav2 give up house etc n so far no sign of period turning up but that could be a million reasons now one of which is cause of miscarriage but we'll see x x x


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi girls thanks for the support :) feeling a little better with time to just be me i'm gonna go back to drs next week n see what to do n work r being ok I'm worrying about going back now tho as I'll be on trial to check progress n could ultimately end up being fired which means we'd hav2 give up house etc n so far no sign of period turning up but that could be a million reasons now one of which is cause of miscarriage but we'll see x x x

Goodluck hun.
I hope you get some positive news at the drs:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks hun fingers crossed n if nit at least its a start to gettin some help 
Altho had a light bleed this morning that's fine again and that's been the sign i'm pregnant the last w times so worrying a bit that with my emotional state if I am it'll make me worse but I dno :( it could just be due to the stress its playing up but will give it a few days and see x x


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee have you been to the docs yet? any sign of af? that really sucks that you could get fired, there really should be some discrimination law against that you did suffer a loss do they not take that into consideration?? seems pretty harsh. Hope everything works out tho hon are you feeling any better?

Abbi wow I can't believe how far along u are! 28weeks time has gone by so fast, feels like yesterday we got our bfps!! Flossy is moving around like crazy, i can feel her pretty much all the time now, think she has a little nap from morning till about lunchtime then gets super active after that! can see belly moving now too! so amazing! think we may be due for some more bump pics what do u reckon?


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Thanks hun fingers crossed n if nit at least its a start to gettin some help
> Altho had a light bleed this morning that's fine again and that's been the sign i'm pregnant the last w times so worrying a bit that with my emotional state if I am it'll make me worse but I dno :( it could just be due to the stress its playing up but will give it a few days and see x x

Although your worried, it would be great if you are pregnant and got your sticky bean this time:thumbup:
I always keep you in my thoughts and prayers hun.
Lets hope if you aren't pregnant that you get your af soon so at least you guys can start talking about ttc again. It would be great to see a happy ending after all this:flower::hugs:


lolalei3 said:


> Abbi wow I can't believe how far along u are! 28weeks time has gone by so fast, feels like yesterday we got our bfps!! Flossy is moving around like crazy, i can feel her pretty much all the time now, think she has a little nap from morning till about lunchtime then gets super active after that! can see belly moving now too! so amazing! think we may be due for some more bump pics what do u reckon?

I know right! I cant believe how far along you are already either!
It does seem like time is flying by but at the same time, it feels like theres so much longer to wait, im sooo ready to meet my babygirl.
I think I have a lazy baby lol, she has her days when shes really active[like the last 2 days] but then she has quiet days[3 days before her 2 active days], she likes to worry me lol, thank gosh i have a doppler or I would go crazy.
Haha awh, it feels weird watching your belly move huh? when i see mine move it looks like waves in my belly xP
My dh still hasn't felt her kick yet, she doesn't like to move much for people lol. I remember a few weeks ago I was visiting my grandparents and my dad and she wouldn't move at all for them:haha:
Yes i agree we need to update our bump pictures:thumbup: I say we do that by next week:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls 
Yeh I've been back to the drs :( signed off work for another 2 weeks and no have some anti-depressants to take :'( but at least they will help they make you feel weird though :(

How're you both hope you're both doing better than me :) xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi yay for a new fruit on the timeline! I wish they changed the fruit like they do on the website! ive been a papaya for weeks! :haha: 
has Dh felt baby move yet? does he keep his hand on there long enough and when you feel she is most active? my Oh kept getting impatient that she wouldn't kick so he would take his hand off then she would start! he has felt her about 3 times so far and was amazed as one kick was really powerful! he said 'wow is that what your feeling all the time?' im like yes, yes it is but from the inside on all my vital organs!:haha: men are so funny! Are you having a baby shower? will u register?

Bumblebee what medication are you on? i am on 20mg of Prozac a day and that literally changed my life! they put me on Zoloft before that but it didn't agree with me made me gain a ton of weight and just felt 'drugged' all the time. Don't be afraid to speak up if it's not working in a few weeks as it is definitely worth 'shopping around' until you get one that works. Wishing you all the best hon :hugs:

24wks down, roughly 15 to go! have started thinking about the baby shower and whether or not to register, it's considered a bit presumptuous here according to some ppl it's rude and they don't do it but I was thinking i would register for things but only tell people if they ask what i want/need. July 15th will be the date, i'll be 35wks so good time to do it i think, hope she doesn't come early! Also I'm off on holiday to Bali Indonesia for 2wks on saturday! can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi yay for a new fruit on the timeline! I wish they changed the fruit like they do on the website! ive been a papaya for weeks! :haha:
> has Dh felt baby move yet? does he keep his hand on there long enough and when you feel she is most active? my Oh kept getting impatient that she wouldn't kick so he would take his hand off then she would start! he has felt her about 3 times so far and was amazed as one kick was really powerful! he said 'wow is that what your feeling all the time?' im like yes, yes it is but from the inside on all my vital organs!:haha: men are so funny! Are you having a baby shower? will u register?

Hahaha, i know right! I forgot the fruit i was before squash:dohh: I have really bad preggy brain lol, but i was on that fruit for a good 3 weeks i think before it finally changed haha. Thats why i use the site instead of ticker.
Yes my husband felt her, he was so funny, he was like "omg! shes a beast":haha: cause when she kicked it was one of those really strong ones, it was cute though, his first reaction:cloud9: My husband was the same, would get impatient and move his hand lol
Yes im having my 'friend' baby shower on May 27th:thumbup: I will be almost 32 weeks and i have 2 more baby showers my family's, and my husbands family is throwing one so by the time ill be done with all the baby showers ill well be around 38-39 weeks haha.
And yes i have a registry on babys r us. If you dont mind me asking, why is it considered rude to have a registry?
Here, registry's are actually almost considered mandatory so that people know what you need/want.
Yayy, only 15 weeks to go! I have 10 weeks and 5 days to go, i cant wait to meet my little Zoai:wohoo::yipee:
Oh yeah! Have you guys decided on a name yet for flossy? I know you guys were thinking of some, but have you chosen yet?


Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey girls
> Yeh I've been back to the drs :( signed off work for another 2 weeks and no have some anti-depressants to take :'( but at least they will help they make you feel weird though :(
> 
> How're you both hope you're both doing better than me :) xxxx

Awh hun im sorry:hugs:
At least the medication might help you alittle more. And like lolaie said dont be afraid to tell them if you want to try something else. If the medication makes you feel zombied or tired, anything uncomfortable, make sure you let them know, I had to go through 4 different medications before i found the one that was perfect for me.
I hope you feel better soon:flower:

*AFM:* Well we had our maternity pictures done Wednesday were just waiting for the lady to put them on her website so we can order the ones we want, im so excited to see them:]
And i have a 4D ultrasound scheduled for this coming up Tuesday, I cant wait to see my little girl again, it feels like i haven't seen her in forever! Shes guna be so big:cloud9: I will make sure to post pictures of both the ultrasound and the maternity shoot once i get them.
After the ultrasound, we have to start buying and getting things set up for the baby shower which is on the 27th.
And soon ill be packing the hospital bags:thumbup:
Its crazy that this coming up Wednesday I will be 30 weeks. It has gone by so fast, but we couldn't be more ready for our little girl:kiss:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yeh it seems to be ok atm so hopefully will be ok thanks for the advice ladies :) 
Oooh can't wait to see the photos abii I'll bet they look amazing :) not long now for both of u x x x


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, I just wanted to update you guys that i got my 4d ultrasound today and it was just amazing, I'm still on :cloud9: after seeing how much bigger my baby girl has gotten.
I do have some of the 4d pictures up, one as my main photo and one on my siggy but I figure ill give you ladies a few more since we've all become pretty close now.
Hope you enjoy them as much as i do:blush:
Zoai,Lee-Anna @ 29weeks 6days
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_3.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_5.jpg
She's still our princess:haha:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_14.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_49.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_73.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/MyGorgeousZoai/HARLEYKAPLAR_45.jpg
She had her eye open in this one:thumbup:
I cant wait to meet her<3
Hope you ladies are doing well:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Wow!! That scan is sooo clear awww she's sooo gorgeous!!
Not long now only a few more weeks left :) xxxx


----------



## Abii

Yes it is, I was quite surprised myself haha.
And i know!!:happydance: I cant wait:]
Im getting nervous though at the same time haha


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I would be too its nerve wracking not knowing what to expect huh?


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I would be too its nerve wracking not knowing what to expect huh?

Oh yeah, definitely.
I feel like im ready to be her mommy, its not her im nervous about, its the labor process lol.


----------



## Abii

Its been pretty quiet for a few weeks.., how are you ladies doing?

I will finally be having my baby shower that I've been so excited and waited which seems like forever for lol.
I cant wait to see all my friends and play the goofy games.
I also have a baby shower on June 9th for my family, my grandmother is throwing it for me and ANOTHER one on June 16th for my husbands moms friends lol so by the time im done with all the baby showers I may almost be considered full term:happydance::thumbup:
I cant believe how quick its gone by.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

How exciting you're going to be busy busy this month then :) fingers crossed it goes quickly x x


----------



## lolalei3

Hi guys I'm back from Bali had the best time! so relaxing just spent time reading by the pool, shopping and going out for dinner was great! feel so refreshed and have a nice tan! bub loved it too hehe shes a real little wriggler and my mum was so happy when she felt and saw her move!

The best part is when I got home my OH had thrown out all the junk from around the house AND done her nursery!!!! he painted sea creatures and got wall decals AND made her two hand painted toy boxes!!! i was speechless!! will put up the pics!

great to hear all is well with u guys, Abbi not long now!


----------



## Abii

*@Bumblebee:* Yes this has been quite a busy month for me lol
I cant wait until next month when I can just lay around and do NOTHING:haha:
*@Lolaie:* Sounds really nice, I wish i could go on vacation lol.
Glad you had a good time though:flower:
Awh! that is so cute of him to do. I love when my dh does cute stuff like that:haha: it makes me feel all special and giddy:blush:
*AFM:* Well I can finally admit that im nesting REALLY BAD. I found myself scrubbing the kitchen spotless and even the floors lol.
Lets just say, the apartment will be VERY clean by the time Zoai comes:dohh: haha


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha aww bless ya I'm currently on holiday relaxing at the local beach :) its been lovely I feel so relaxed :) xxxx


----------



## Abii

*Bumblebee:* Awwhh, that sounds very nice.
I love going to the beach, although i haven't gone since being pregnant lol. We will definitely be going once Zoai is here, Ive been wanting to go all summer.

*Afm:* The baby shower was sooo fun, I loved seeing all my old friends. Some of the presents i got were soo cute! I got this duck robe for when after I bathe her, and this really cute kitty hand puppet, its suppose to sooth her. She also got a ton of onesis from her auntie, so now she has full drawers of clothes:haha:
I must admit that i started getting alittle moody towards the end because i got really tired, but overall it was very fun and now I cant wait for my other 2:thumbup:


----------



## Abii

Here's my 32 weeks bump photo:thumbup:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/32weeks.jpg
Now its your turn Lolaie lol


----------



## lolalei3

28wk bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0455.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abii

Awh! Oh my gosh!
So cute:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

What a lovely little perfect shaped bump!! I love it my friend had her little boy today at 4.54am weighing 7.5lbs  he is solo gorgeous but it was weird to think our 1st pregnancy would have been coming to an end on 18th it was sooo weird thinking how quickly it went. Even so I couldn't stop cuddling the gorgeous little man x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Awww bless Bumblebee that is great news, try not to think about that too much tho. Are you guys actively trying atm? 
So how did the birth go? were you in the delivery room? It's getting to be about that time where i want to hear peoples birth stories!:haha:

Abbi how is LO doing? has DH felt her yet? My belly moves so much it kinda freaks me out a bit sometimes, last night one side went into a full point like she was kicking out or something! i still can't tell what position she's in tho can you?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yeh we're actively trying and I can finally go back to work on Wednesday  
Her birth went fine she went into slow labour on the Thursday morning so they tried to induce her to get things going as they found protein in her urine and high blood pressure so thought it could be pre-ec lampsia. We went to see her that evening and she was contracting but still not much was happening. We took her partner home to get a few bits as she was staying in longer than planned they broke her waters at 1am and he came really quickly and naturally and she only used gas and air as it went so quick she didn't have time for an epidural lol. But mum and baby are both fine and hopefully coming home today  he's Kaleb Andrew Simon and such a little cutey.

We also had another sulfide after coming home from visiting the little man we found my partners parents had come home from abroad in secret and they were stood in our kitchen waiting for us which was q shock as we haven't seen them in 2 and a half years  so all in all s good start to june!!


----------



## lolalei3

Wow how lucky is she to have such an easy birth! I'm definitely wishing for something along those lines! 
Great that you get along with the in laws, would you believe mine and my partners parents have never met before the other night when we finally got them together at my mums place!! just never had got around to it as we aren't married so there was no wedding etc to invite them all to! Lucky for all of us they got along great!:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Wow that is quite suprising we're not married either I'm just very close to mine and we both lived with them at one point but our parents all git together when we 1st moved in our last house :) 

Looking forward to keeping on trying this month I think I'm ovulating atm but I'm not doing any ovulation sticks atm cause trying to take a more slightly relaxed approach still using pressed etc but not being as active in my approach if that makes sense x x x x


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi how is LO doing? has DH felt her yet? My belly moves so much it kinda freaks me out a bit sometimes, last night one side went into a full point like she was kicking out or something! i still can't tell what position she's in tho can you?

She is doing perfect:thumbup: thank you for asking:]
My obgyn said she is around 5 pounds now, so she will be a big baby haha.
Oh yes, dh feels her all the time now:blush: I love his reactions:haha:
This morning I ate a donut and about 30 minutes after she had about a 15 minute moving session lol, and now she's heavy so its starting to hurt and she has also dropped alittle so that might be why too.
Can't believe ill be 34 weeks tomorrow, I'm so excited though. I don't want to be pregnant anymore lol I just want her here now.
*@bumblebee:* Awwhh! That sounds wonderful for your friend. Tell her I said congrats!!:thumbup:
I'm so glad to hear that you guys are trying again. I always have my fingers crossed for you hun. I send all the sticky :dust: I can to you guys.


----------



## lolalei3

Wow 5pounds thats great! a big baby is definitely better than a small one! at my last MW app she said I was measuring big too! :happydance: 

Are you planning a natural birth or Csection? will you get the epidural? I'm planning natural birth but still can't decide if i want the epidural or just the gas, as some people say you can't feel when to push with the epi! Also to cut or tear (episiotomy) is another worry of mine!! wow so much to think about!:wacko:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Wow 5pounds thats great! a big baby is definitely better than a small one! at my last MW app she said I was measuring big too! :happydance:
> 
> Are you planning a natural birth or Csection? will you get the epidural? I'm planning natural birth but still can't decide if i want the epidural or just the gas, as some people say you can't feel when to push with the epi! Also to cut or tear (episiotomy) is another worry of mine!! wow so much to think about!:wacko:

I agree to that:winkwink: hahah
Awh thats good though, cheers to healthy babies!:happydance::flower:
And at least at this point since im 34 weeks now she most likely wouldn't be premature, and if she had to be born like today or tomorrow she could most likely breath on her own and might not need to go to NICU, so thats a relief lol.
Ahhh, yes, this question lol. Im really nervous at the fact that shes going to be big, so parts of me wants a c-section but then again I want to feel like I tried everything possible before getting one..if that makes sense. So I would like to try to push, but if I do need a c-section im not going to argue it. I have decided that I will be getting the epidural because I just dont think that I am capable of handling all the pain of the contractions plus the pushing pain if I do deliver vaginally, and I just want my labor to go as smooth as it can.
DH and I have decided we want 3 kids though, and the next time we do get pregnant[hopefully not for at least 4 years] I want to do a water birth so with that means no epidural lol so I guess I'll really be testing my strength with that one xP
And yes the thought of tearing scares me alot, so thats one part of the labor process I try not to think about:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww girls try not to worry my friend tore and she said tbh she only felt it once the adrenalin had worn off and she'd been stitched up cause she was on such a high from having him she didn't care n as for measuring big she was told he could be anything from 8 - 9lb when born and he was 7.5lb so just try and take it as it comes 

My news I got a new job so may have 2 hold on the TTC :-( for a month or two but it is working for the NHS (National Health Service) sorting after care for patients coming home from hospital so i'm so excited about that. Can't believe how quick its gone next weekend would have been my due date and it scares me too think how quick it will go when its my turn haha still can't wait though x x x x x x x


----------



## Abii

Heyy ladies.
It's been pretty quiet this month..
Anyways how are you two doing? I hope great.
I'm doing pretty good besides the fact that I'm uncomfortable all day now lol sucky part definitely. On the upside!! I'm almost 36 weeks!! And I get one more diagnostic ultrasound which I'm pretty psyched for.
Only one more week until I'm considered full term:D


----------



## Abii

Sooo I just got some very exciting news!!!
I had my diagnostic ultrasound today and they said that Zoai is measuring 38 weeks not 35, she weighs 7 pounds 15 ounces and my new due date is June 29th.
At first I was pretty shocked haha I got nervous after hearing that, but now Im actually excited, knowing I dont have much longer to go:]
Will let you guys know when i got into labor:thumbup:


----------



## lolalei3

Wow Abbi!! That is definitely surprising I didn't think that could happen so late, had you had a diagnostic before? Why didn't they pick it up then? Wow so Only 10 days to go! What was your origional due date? 

Bumblebee how are you? 

Sorry been MIA but our Internet had been cut off as we forgot to pay the bill! All is well here except for a slight annoying thing happened, I had asked my dad to get us the cot and was expecting him to buy it new from the store as this is our families first baby so would pass it on to my brother after etc but dad goes and buys one second hand that is 6yrs old and has bite marks in it!! I know I'm probably overeacting and it is the one I wanted which is worth aus$1200 new and it's a lot of money, also haven't seen it yet and it could be ok am just a little annoyed at him as it's not like he can't afford it!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Wow Abbi!! That is definitely surprising I didn't think that could happen so late, had you had a diagnostic before? Why didn't they pick it up then? Wow so Only 10 days to go! What was your origional due date?

I know! I didn't think it could either, but that's what happens when you have dumb doctors. I was suppose to have 2 done and my doctor tried telling me I had already got the 2 but I didn't. The last time I had a diagnostic was at 20 weeks which was my first ultrasound and they said I had my dates right and now I had one today at what I thought was 35 weeks but nope turns out I'm 38 weeks 4 days. 
I'm so glad I got it done though! My original due date was July 18th! Such a big gap.


----------



## lolalei3

Wow so close! are you getting Braxton Hicks contractions? 

Flossy has found my ribs and now some of her kicks are so strong it hurts sometimes, also pressure on bladder is intense! Ooh and last night i felt her hiccup for the first time!:happydance: OH felt her too he was in awe and said 'wow I wonder if blokes could handle this stuff happening to them?' hahahaha i said i doubt it!:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Lol oooh not long Abii how exciting for you not long let us know when you feel Zoai coming!!

Lolalei try not to be to disheartened hopefully it will still be lovely just wait until you see it before you get too mad it may be really nice. Fingers crossed for you I can understand why you'd be mad though with it being there 1st Grandchild.

It was my 1st due date last week and I seemed to get through it ok  didn't feel as awful as I thought I would I kept myself busy and got through well.

Unfortunately AF turned up a few days ago its really light so did a test just in case but negative so will see how it goes but its coming upto a year trying soon so hopefully will get some help with TTC soon so that will be good. 

Soooo excited for you girls let me know how you both get on want the scary details too lol 
xxxx


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Wow so close! are you getting Braxton Hicks contractions?
> 
> Flossy has found my ribs and now some of her kicks are so strong it hurts sometimes, also pressure on bladder is intense! Ooh and last night i felt her hiccup for the first time!:happydance: OH felt her too he was in awe and said 'wow I wonder if blokes could handle this stuff happening to them?' hahahaha i said i doubt it!:haha:

Ohh yes, and they are kinda painful now. I also lost my plug, so I've been trying to do little stuff to try to push the labor process to go faster lol.
Awwh, sorry to hear about little JJ finding your ribs haha, I know how that feels though, its not too fun. It makes it hard for you to breath and then they sit on your bladder at the same time so you have to pee even if you cant breath lol, ohh the joys of pregnancy:haha:
Dont worry, she will soon get in the head down position and you wont feel her up there anymore, keep it up mama:thumbup:


Bumblebee2408 said:


> Lol oooh not long Abii how exciting for you not long let us know when you feel Zoai coming!!
> It was my 1st due date last week and I seemed to get through it ok  didn't feel as awful as I thought I would I kept myself busy and got through well.
> 
> Unfortunately AF turned up a few days ago its really light so did a test just in case but negative so will see how it goes but its coming upto a year trying soon so hopefully will get some help with TTC soon so that will be good.
> 
> Soooo excited for you girls let me know how you both get on want the scary details too lol
> xxxx

Yes, I know!! I cant wait:happydance:
It seems like shes been baking forever haha.
And of course I will:]
Im glad to hear that you got through the day!! thats great:thumbup:
Im sorry to hear about af:hugs: Have you spoke to any doctors? I mean they should help you anyway because of the fact you have had 2 m/c's? They really make you wait a whole year before getting help..:nope:


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee when can you see a fertility specialist? surely they can't make you wait a year from now??

Abbi can't wait to see a pic of little Zoai! so exciting! i bet your OH was in shock when he found out how close she is to coming! Still can't believe doctors can get it so wrong with all the technology they have! Tmi i bet but what did the mucus plug look like?

Spoke to my dad about how i felt about the 2nd hand cot and he agrees and will buy it new! yay so happy! Ok so a little weird but I have a friend who does body art and tomorrow JJ and I are being painted! She is going to paint two other girls to be in the shot too and the theme is Dragon Ladies so I will be the preggo one in the middle with a baby dragon painted on my belly!:haha:


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Abbi can't wait to see a pic of little Zoai! so exciting! i bet your OH was in shock when he found out how close she is to coming! Still can't believe doctors can get it so wrong with all the technology they have! Tmi i bet but what did the mucus plug look like?
> 
> Spoke to my dad about how i felt about the 2nd hand cot and he agrees and will buy it new! yay so happy! Ok so a little weird but I have a friend who does body art and tomorrow JJ and I are being painted! She is going to paint two other girls to be in the shot too and the theme is Dragon Ladies so I will be the preggo one in the middle with a baby dragon painted on my belly!:haha:

Oh we both were, I was like "Im what?!" to the tech who was doing the ultrasound lol. He got excited pretty fast, and I was really nervous at first but got more excited the more i thought about it.
And i know! I cant believe it either, I mean I've had two 3D ultrasounds but they weren't growth scans so I never knew how much she weighed until I got this one done. 
Well my plug didnt come out all at once but I knew it was my plug because I had ALOT of white/cloudy discharge with some chunks, then there was one time I checked the toilet and it was like a long stringy cloudy sticky discharge. I didn't have any blood or pink in my discharge.
Lol awwhh that dragon painting sounds like fun. You should take pictures:]


----------



## lolalei3

just your average saturday night! hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0503.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> just your average saturday night! hehe

Lol!!! oh my gosh, that is so cute!


----------



## lolalei3

Check out the finished photo shoot on my profile, it turned out really well! My friend is into body art so begged me to let her paint a baby dragon on my belly then it just turned into a big production which is quite cool as i now have professional pregnant pictures done for free!

Abbi any signs of labour?

Bumblebee have you started your new job yet? what will you be doing? Really hope your bosses at this place are a little more compassionate!


----------



## Abii

Not really any signs of labor.
Yesterday I thought my water broke and so I went to get checked, thankfully it did not break, I am really trying not to get a c-section so it made me happy to hear it didn't break.
I am 1cm dilated now, and have been doing stuff to induce, like walking, sex, tea, etc..I've had some contractions today but not labor so hopefully im a-little more dilated, I will find out on Wednesday if I am more then 1cm:]
How are you and little JJ?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh fingers crossed its all going to get going soon Abbi n no I start at the beginning of next month :) on the upside my partner cheered me up the other nite he asked me to marry him!! I am now engaged! Yay n wow pic was great Lola :) x x x


----------



## Abii

Awhh congrats!!!!:]


----------



## lolalei3

Awesome hon big congratulations!!:yipee: 

Abbi did you have another appointment? are you dilating?

I have my 32wk app with the obstetritian tomorrow, can't wait to see what position JJ is in, pretty sure its head down but not engaged will be cool to be right! Hoping they give me an ultrasound so I can see her! will let u guys know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank u both. Dno what's happening with my body lately this month it lasted the usual 4 days barely anything there did a digi test negative :( so waiting to see what happens this month. 

Fingers crossed all goes well Lola :) n oooh really close to your due date Abbi  its so exciting x x x


----------



## Abii

GREAT NEWS LADIES!!!!
Last night I went to the hospital because I was having contractions, I found out I was 2 n 1/2cm dilated and 70% effaced!! My contractions weren't regular though so they sent me home, but the great news is that we should be having Zoai either today/tonight or tomorrow! on her due date:happydance:
Im going to do alot of walking today, and im going to try to eat pineapple again to see if it helps and of course dh and I will dtd tonight. Lets hope something happens!!!:]
I do also have an OBGYN appt today in about 1 hr so I will find out if i dilated anymore sense this morning.
*Bumblebee:* Sorry to hear about the neg test, Maybe you should get a blood test just to be sure?
*Lolaie:* Good luck at your appt tomorrow:] 
It would be great if little JJ was head down, maybe you will deliver a-little earlier? like 38 weeks or something:thumbup:
Once you hit 36 you should try to do stuff to naturally induce like I did, I think it helped dilate me alot cause i barley started doing stuff to induce and im already at 2 n 1/2cm:flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Oooooh Abbi so exciting!! really hope she comes soon and fingers crossed for a short and easy labour! :flower: Keep us posted! I am already doing those things, yoga, aquaerobics, dtd, and when i can't sleep i roll around on my birthing ball:haha: hope she comes at 38 really don't want to wait much longer!!

Bumblebee what did you use this month in terms of preseed, opks etc? It could just be too early to test?

32wk appointment went really well and JJ is head down:happydance: I knew it from all the pressure on my bladder and her kicking my ribs! Had an ultrasound and could see her making fists, yawning, poking her tounge out and even blinking!! It wasn't 3D so couldn't see features but was amazing to see her so big and developed! Also was measuring right for this week so she's the perfect size!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh so exciting Abbi keep us posted can't wait to see a pic of her :) n Lola yay hopefully you shouldn't be 2 far behind now 

I did a predictor test ladies so think its a no n symptoms then again I've got a nasty cold atm but I will see what happens next month and if its still off go and see my Dr x x x x x


----------



## Abii

Well, no sign of Zoai yet:nope: but I must say! If I didn't have this big belly and feel her move all the time, I would think it was the beginning of pregnancy all over again!:wacko:
I have ms again, back aches, head aches, and my vagina is soo so so sore, feels like I was kicked there repeatiality, tmi I know I'm sorry lol but it just isn't a good time right now.
And on top of all that I woke up this morning with a very sore throat and stuffy nose, all I hope for is that I do not go into labor sick.
Hope you ladies are doing well.
Do you guys celebrate independence day? If so, what will you be doing?
I will just hang out with some friends during the day until my husband gets off work, then we will meet his family for a firework show, I can't wait it should be a great time:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey abii 
I was hoping you'd had her hun as you'd disappeared for a few days lol  fingers crossed she won't be far now for you. I live in the UK so unfortunately we don't celebrate independence day but it is now the weekend and I'm going to visit my friend and her baby he is 5 weeks old already it flies honestly! He's gorgeous! He was 7.4lb when she had him he's now already 11.3lb!!! 

Keep in touch hope she comes soon and you start feeling better for the birth 

COME ON ZOAI WE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU!!! X x x x x x x x x x x

I'll send you loads of good labour :dust: x x x x x


----------



## lolalei3

No Independence day for us here in Australia either, but it would have been my grandpas birthday if he was still alive (he died last year) :(

Abbi any news?


----------



## Abii

Still no Zoai:wacko:
I wonder how shes still in there and comfortable because I know she is running out of room really quickly, look how big my belly is now, I dont think it can stretch much more without tearing or something:dohh: lol
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/38weeks.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/38weeks2.jpg
Both of the pictures were taken today, at supposedly "38 weeks", since thats what my doctor is still going by.
Lolaie, I think its your turn to update your bump photo too:thumbup:
Bumblebee, keep me updated with your guys' ttc. Are you going to see your doctor anytime soon?


----------



## lolalei3

Wow Abbi what an amazing bump! I thought our bumps would start to stop growing around 36wks damn i was wrong! So has the doc put you back to 38wks again?

Here's a pic from my baby shower we had on sunday, everything was pink! had to have the tiara and sash saying 'mum to be' hehe:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3171.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Abii

Haha oh no, they never stop growing :wacko::haha:
And soon[if you haven't had it yet] you'll get these really bad pains in your vagina in the morning right when you wake up, it sucks lol.
Yeah he put me back to the original due date, so as of today im 39 weeks haha. I had an appt with him today and found out im 3cm dilated, 70% effaced, and -1 descended:happydance:
I love the pic, I also had a tiara and sash at my baby shower haha


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey guys sorry I've not been on in a while just started my new job and i've been doing shifts I can book our appointment at the end of this month if we're not pregnant but we will see I have a few symptoms heavy sore breasts feeling overly tired but that could be either or really so we'll see  
Zoai seems to comfy in there abii I don't think she wants to leave her nice warm space. 

Fingers crossed you've not long to wait now x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey abbi any news???

I'm doing a test tonight (again!! for what feels like the millionth time I'm half tempted not to do them lol) I am 5 days late don't seem to have any symptoms bar tiredness which could just be down to working shifts in my new job will let you know how I get on :) 

Good Luck Abii!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know Pregnant with No3!

Love to you both 
xxxxx


----------



## Abii

Awwhh!! thats great to hear hun! Im so happy for you:hugs:
As for me...well..*I FINALLY HAD ZOAI!* she was born 7/16/12 @ 7:30pm weighing 9lbs 12ounces & 22 n 1/2 inches of pure perfection:blush:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/mailgooglecomjpg3.jpg
It seems like perfect timing, I had Zoai, & you got your bfp! Its amazing:]
_@Lolaie:_ How are you hun? How is little JJ?


----------



## lolalei3

AHHHHHHH!!!! I literally started screaming when I read your last post!! Zoai is born AND a bfp!!!!!!!! so so so so happy things are looking great!!

Congratulations Abbi your a momma!! Welcome to the world little Zoai!! :crib::yipee::headspin: I am so impressed with how big and healthy she is! wow almost 10lbs!! i'm now off to read your birth story!:happydance:

Bumblebee!!!! YAY!!!! huge congrats to you and your little bean!:happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Wow!! what a day Zoai is sooooo gorgeous Abii!!! n wow what a weight!! no wonder you had a big bump she look like a very healthy happy little girl!!

Welcome Zoai we've all eing dying to meet you!!

Lolalei its your turn soon!!! and I'm so excited I hope this baby will stick my partners parents are finally here to celebrate with us when we tell them I'm at an appointment for a check on my meds today anyway which tbh I wanted to be off before baby but we'll see later today  I am soooo shocked right now lol tbh we hadn't really been trying this month not properly anyway I think my body must have just been so relaxed.

I'm just starting to get a little worried now though as I've only been working for this company 1 week 5 days :-( so I'm not sure how they'll take it and I'm on probation so we may struggle if they decide to turn me away its a concern but we'll pull together and make the best of what we've got nothings going to stop me smiling about my miracle baby.

Well i'm off to read your post about the birth Abii!!! hope all went well and I'm so happy for you!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:flower:
I feel so blessed, and shes so smart! shes already trying to roll on her sides, and she can almost hold her head up! I cant wait to see what else she starts to accomplish:blush::kiss:
Lolaie!! its almost time for little JJ to make her appearance! I cant wait to see her! Do you have an estimate of how much she weighs or will weigh at birth?:happydance:
bumblebee, im sorry to hear about the work situation, but they should understand, hopefully they wont give you too much stress about it. Just take it easy and be on bed rest as much as you can. Goodluck hun:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm not going to stress about it we've not been trying that long I don't care what they do we'll have support of family and friends and we will manage but I have got a reassurance scan on the 06.08.12 :thumbup: so we not be able to see much but it will make us more reassured about it all.

Well last night we went with friends to the cinema to see the new batman film and then everyone wanted to go out for drinks after (I used my medication as an excuse not to drink) even though i'm now coming off them Ryan came with me though as my little protector because they decided to go to a rock club!! honestly he kept cuddling me close and watching people coming near me like a hawk bless him it was quite sweet we are getting a bit nervous about next week as it is 5 weeks and usually between then and 6 we have problems but don't worry I am going to rest as much as possible and hope for the best.

Just to let you all know I'm worrying a bit now though turns out the medication I was on for my depression that I asked if I was ok to use in case I got pregnant isn't ok to use so i've been taken off them this month!! now when I go for my scans I've got to have checks for heart defects that could occur and also lung issues which they said they would be able to see on my 12 & 20 weeks scans!! I'm mad but again they've said because I'm coming off then now I hopefully shouldn't have these issues but they had to make me aware.

Sorry to go off with an essay but wanted to get everything off my chest woooo I feel a little better now.

Abii how is little Zoai doing?? is she still sleeping well?

Lolalei how're you feeling whats your birth plan?? and do you feel all ready and prepared??

Love to you both 
xxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi you are truly blessed to have a happy healthy baby, as my mum says a healthy baby is the exception these days! I hope JJ is as lucky! So great that Zoai is so advanced too! how many weeks were you when she was born? Oh and any tips on what I should pack in mine and bubs hospital bags? How many nappies, clothes etc?

Bumblebee Thats no good about the meds, I have been on my depression meds right through as they are said to be safe during pregnancy and breastfeeding and I couldn't bear the thought of getting depressed again during or after pregnancy! It's Lovan I take or fluoxitane, could you switch to a less harmful brand rather than going cold turkey? power to you if you can get off them all together tho. I'm sure the doctors are just giving you worst case scenario and bub is fine!

As for me definitely looking forward to not being pregnant again! and so so ready to meet my little JJ!:baby: and as i'm so short (5ft) my belly is so heavy it's like carrying around a bowling ball! Have been nesting like crazy and cleaning non stop! Her nursery is ready (will post pic soon) complete with furniture now! and am about to start washing her clothes and blankets this week! We moved her portacot into the bedroom today and started packing hospital bags so things are feeling very real now! She is still really active and people across the room can see my belly moving! She can't really manage a good kick anymore as theres not much room but she rolls around and sticks elbows and knees out!

My birth plan is basically to just take it as it comes as these things are very unpredictable, i will at all costs like to avoid a C section unless me or baby is in danger, also would like to have water break naturally and not be induced or given anything to speed it up, will try getting in the tub and gas before I ask for the epi but not too worried if i get one or not, there is after all no medal for going drug free!:haha: And have Oh cut the cord :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

That sounds like a lovely plan  lolalei and can't wait to see the finished nursery!! so exciting!!

Abii hope you and little Zoai are doing ok and the breast feeding is going well :) 

As for me I am currently laid in bed doing nothing today I had some really achey cramps last night and then a tiny amount of blood mixed with cm last night I'm hoping it was just implantation bleeding but its shaken me up a bit so I am relaxing and doing nothing today just to be on the safe side this one will be my miracle baby I've not got this far before without a big bleed so I am hoping things are still going well. When did you guys start getting bad symptoms?? I don't feel like I'm pregnant at all my breasts aren't as sore lately no morning sickness nothing!!! I'm not moaning if this is how it goes allw ay through i'd be very happy but I don't know just don't like not feeling pregnant makes me worry more lol.

Sorry for the essay girls just needed to get all this off my chest xxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee don't stress I didn't feel anything until about 7weeks then ms kicked in and i was sooo sick! enjoy feeling ok as it will happen soon! As for the bit of blood prob just implantation but better safe than sorry rest as much as you can and take your prenatal vitamins! 

My partner is really testing my patience at the moment, he's not dealing well with all the changes going on around the house, we've had to throw out a lot of his stuff to make room for a lounge suite my mum has given us and the baby's room and all her gear, it was basically all crap anyway but he's pissed his gym equipment is now outside! woopee doo! He has literally not paid for a single thing to do with the baby, we have had family buy it all for us yet he still manages to winge about money which I know is tight but ahhhh! He's got drama going on at work which isn't helping but I just wish he would be more understanding of the fact this house needed a cleanout as when i moved in it looked like a hoarders house!! I've been madly cleaning for weeks now and only now is it really up to scratch, before i was embarrassed to have anyone over esp family as they all live in very nice new houses but now it's not too bad, i couldn't perform miracles as it's a very old run down house but now at least i'm not ashamed to live here!! I'm nearly ready to have this baby and really don't need this!!!!! ahhh ok rant over!


----------



## Abii

*@Lolaie:* Thank you hun:] I was 29weeks, she came 2 days before her due date. Bring your pillow and blanket! trust me the hospitals pillows are horrible and what they call a blanket is a sheet lol so make sure you bring that, bring nipple cream if your going to breastfeed and apply it after every feeding to prevent them from cracking[I didn't do this and nursing sucked at first because my nipples were cracked and sore], bring clothes for you OH you might be there a few days, dont bring diapers because the hospital will give you some and thats better then using yours, bring about 3 sleepers and 3 one-sis, and dont forget to get some mittens for her hands because when shes born her finger nails will be very long and she may scratch her face.
Im sorry to hear about your OH, he is probably just overwhelmed knowing that the baby is coming soon, dont worry when he see's her for the first time he will change
*Bumblebee:* She is sleeping great! Last night we went to sleep at 1am she woke up at 3am and 6am to eat and be changed then she slept until 9:30am! I had to wake her so she would eat lol.
I know I said I didn't want to co-sleep but things change when you actually have the baby lol, She doesn't like to sleep alone so she sleeps with us, we just ordered her a sleeper for our bed.
And breastfeeding is going okay, It takes some getting used to because it does hurt but I love doing it, its so bonding:flower:
Im glad your bean is sticking so far:thumbup::happydance: The cramps are normal, I had them. And I didn't really feel pregnant until about 8 weeks, It was then that I got morning sickness, and my morning sickness was horrible! I hope you dont get it:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks for reassurance girls :) glad you're both so supportive!! Even when your both sooo busy with your own things.

Abii: well done it sounds like its going swimmingly glad she's quite a good little sleeper and hope the breast feeding starts getting a little easier no more sore nipples must be the awful part about it 

Lola: hope all is going well with you're little bubs! You'll hav2 send in ur last bump pic of her soon and try to have some u time with ur hubby before baby gets here and relax now your house is upto scratch it must be hard for him getting used to the adjustments just think we women get attached more easily to our babies as it seems more real and until she's here he probably just won't get it I'm sure my partner will be the same. Just try not to let him get to you hun.

Ps me and partner are thinking about getting married earlier than planned in a smaller ceremony before baby arrives but will see. I'm also gonna put a pic up n see what u ladies think cos I feel daft but feel like I may be getting a bump shape already which surely can't be possible! Once I work out how 2 put pics in i'll show u what I may have deluded myself into seeing for your opinions lol x x x x x x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

What do you girls think I know I'm not a majorly slim girl to begin with but i feel like there's a deffinate shape to that.

What do you girls think is it all in my head???
 



Attached Files:







4) 4 weeks and 5 days.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well i'm here to bring what may be bad news again girls. I'm so fed up of this yesterday started heavily bleeding got sent up to the epau again by the doctor who dealt with my last miscarriage h antidepressants. I've had. Bloods taken and hcg level was 48 :( got to repeat it tomorrow but i'm bleeding even heavier now with cramps and clotting we've both just sat and sobbed today as we can't believe its happening a 3rd time. I honestly feel Luke giving up we're so fed up if this always happening to us. Hope you ladies are both doing ok x x x


----------



## lolalei3

Oh sweetheart i'm so so sorry, that is just awful, life is just so damn unfair!! :nope: Nothing anyone can say will make it better you both need time to grieve and heal again, know we are here to support you if you need to vent and don't give up just yet you need to find out why this is happening so you can try again, have they checked progesterone that is a common thing, also things like LP defects etc all very treatable, if i were you i'd be banging on my doctors door first thing in the morning demanding he see me!!! Again honny so sorry for your loss and taking action now will allow you to move on and try for that forever baby. lots of love and cuddles xx :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you so much for your support Lola but this is going to sounds weird we may not have such bad news after all.

This morning went for some more blood tests and got the results today after really heavy bleeding clots as well we found out that my hcg level has gone up ever so slightly which is confusing but apparently this could be good news as it means our pregnancy is still ongoing and we have to go back for more tests on sunday morning at 10:15am and hopefully we'll get some news then on where we go from here. I will update you asap. xxxxxxx


----------



## Abii

*@Bumblebee:* Awh, I got so sad reading the last post, I honestly almost cried, but im so glad to hear that your hcg levels went up! Im crossing my fingers in deep hope that this will be your sticky bean:flower:

AFM: We had a photo shoot done of Zoai a few days after she was born and we just went to look at them today, they were so cute! It was so hard to choose just a few to buy but they came out amazing, here's a few:flower:
 



Attached Files:







209011_4245203365844_1472751718_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









309466_4245204685877_2051573343_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









599318_4245205485897_157780408_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









559215_4245205685902_803823795_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









311644_4245206765929_469056852_n.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Bumbleebee I'm praying for you hon!! and i'm not even religious!! I really really hope it's good news, everything crossed for you!

Abbi those pictures are just wayyyy too cute! She is so adorable and you and your hubby look so happy, priceless memories! btw really hope JJ isn't too big somewhere between 7 and 8.5lbs would be nice!:haha:

Picking up our Chicco carseat and Bugaboo Bee pram on Monday! so excited!!:happydance: And Oh has put in the undercot tidy drawer so I can start washing her things now! have bought Lux flakes specially as they say not to use regular laundry powder?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls thanks so much for the support!! 

Apparently my mum had all these problems when she was pregnant with me and she had to go to hospital every few days granted I was born at 30 weeks because we had lots of problems having different blood types but even so it feels like a bit of hope but we will see how we get on tomorrow!

Abii: the photos are amazing I wouldn't know how to choose either and your hubby looks like the proudest daddy in the world and you look amazing you wouldn't know you'd just had her!! I wouldn't be able to pick

Lola: I bet you can't wait to get all settled in and for little JJ to arrive so you can get settled as the happy family and with regards to washing powder my friend always used a non bio one it didn't have some of the harsh chemicals in it and worked a treat apparently. 
xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee it all sounds really positive, fingers and toes crossed! keep us posted:hugs:

So onto the 4th load of baby washing and not even halfway done! She has more clothes than me and she's not even born yet! The little socks and scratch mittens are just the cutest, am being really fussy about folding and putting away everything perfectly, im sure that will soon change!:haha: Have found that Lux flakes make everything smell like puke so am using Purity Sensitive smells lovely! haha who would've thought id get so hung up on laundry!!!?:haha:

Abbi how are you and little Zoai doing?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies!!

Well I can offficially say I'm getting annoyed with the hospital now they've said levels have gone up again but not by much but have said that they think it may be an under developing baby which will result in miscarriage however they are unsure so repeating the test for a 4th time on tuesday!!

I feel like I'm being messed about as I'm only 21 and all they keep doing is drawing bloods and sending me away then contacting me via the phone!! it just feels stupid that i'm having the same tests done with no end result in sight feels like they've been building my hopes up to let me down I'm just fed up right now


----------



## Abii

*@Bumblebee:* Im sorry to hear that you aren't getting any answers, sometimes hospitals are just more confusing then reassuring, I hope you get an answer on tuesday. Im keeping all crossables crossed for you hun:flower:
*@Lolaie:* :haha: I was the same way with Zoai's laundry until she was born xP
They were in her dresser but now have made they're way to her bassinet, thats okay though because were moving this coming up week so then we can get re organized lol. This place is just too small now and it seems our apartment is filled with more baby stuff then anything so it was time for a bigger place haha.

*afm:* Well im sad to report that breastfeeding didn't work out for us:nope: Zoai was throwing it up all the time and when we went to her pediatrician appt last thursday he said she had only gained 2 ounces, which confused me because she was eating every 30 minutes so now we have switched to formula and it seems like shes doing better on it. She looks bigger already I cant wait until this thursday to see how much she weighs now. Also im pretty excited for tomorrow, its one of my close friends birthday and I can finally have a wine cooler! I cant wait:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww I'm sorry the breast feeding didn't work out with little zoai how's she sleeping still doing well?


UPDATE TIME!!
Well went back to hospital Sunday as you know and got my results today hcg levels had risen to 78 today they tested again they just called with the results & they have risen to 137 so we have a scan booked for Monday morning fingers crossed girls  hopefully we'll see our baby & hear a heartbeat but for now we're just hoping that we see our little miracle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Bumblebee things are looking promising! Really hope you get to see your little bean on monday!

Abbi don't feel bad hon bf isn't for everyone and now days formula is just as good. 

Well i'm sick again! have a cold im pretty sure i caught from a girl at yoga on saturday, seriously who turns up to a pregnancy yoga class with a cold!! ahhhh some people!!! Well everythings ready for JJ to come any day now, carseat is installed, clothes, blankets washed, nursery done, hospital bags packed, all we can do now is wait...


----------



## Bumblebee2408

ooooh hhow exciting lola not long now and fingers crossed the scan will at least give us a positive outcome even if we can't see much xxx


----------



## lolalei3

I'm 'officially' full term and a WATERMELON!! WOOHOO!!:happydance: still feel like poo but that makes it a little better!:haha:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww bless you hope you feel better soon Lola and going to have a bit of a rant now.......
Here goes I can't wait for monday but at the same time i'm dreading it!! I just kno for almost 7 weeks my levels are still really low :nope: but at the same time they're going up which could be good. I'm just dreading the scan to show nothing or show loads of problems when I'm getting used to the fact we still could be pregnant. I don't know how to feel at the moment :cry:

I feel like a mad women right now so up and down worrying then feeling great but we'll see how we get on. 

I just hope everything goes well on Monday I'm working until Monday now this week. At least the time will go quickly because of that.

Sorry about the mad rant girls and hope you are both ok.


----------



## lolalei3

Try to stay positive hon, a lot easier said than done but just try to keep busy and focus on work to distract yourself as there is nothing you can do till monday. I know it's not the same thing by any means but our situations are a little similar at the moment in the way we both have absolutely no control of them! I'm really nervous about giving birth and that all will be well with the baby and no complications happen but i really can't do anything about it till the time comes! Life is crazy like that!:wacko:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thats true Lola good advice!!  I'm trying its just 99% of cases like mine seem to end is miscarriage with low hcg :-( still like you say trying to stay positive not long now and will find out either way xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Any news hon? how did the appointment go?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Bad :cry: they did a scan & couldn't see anything they found a cyst on my left ovary. But no baby did bloods to check its not just too early but levels barely moved they said its looks like most of baby must have come away & now but there some tissue still in my system :wacko: so I have another blood test Friday to double check this is the case then they're going to give me an injection to reject what's left if its still the same then refer us to a fertilitiy clinic to find out what the problem is & help us to conceive x x x


----------



## Abii

*@Bumblebee:* Oh hunny I'm so sorry:/
I hope your okay. And at least you guys will get some help, maybe that's what you guys need? Were here if you need some support:flower: 
*@lolaie:* How is little Jj? Any sign of her coming yet?

*Afm:* Sorry I haven't been on in awhile, we've been busy with moving and stuff but at Zoais last pediatric appt she weighed 10 pounds so the formula seems to be doing What my breastmilk wasn't, and she eats about 3 ounces in one feeding now haha she's alittle chubby butt:blush: she's three weeks now:']


----------



## lolalei3

Oh bumblebee so sorry to hear hon, I really hope they find out what the problem is so you guys know what to do about it, must be so frustrating! Take care hon and we are here for you xx

Abbi that's great she's obviously thriving, Im going to try to bf but if it doesn't work out will try to be positive about formula feeding. 

Well 38wks now and feels like a lifetime since we conceived! I just can't wait till she arrives and am even looking forward to labour so it can all be over! I am huge and pretty sore right now, my back is feeling it a lot and the sitting around doing nothing is getting old! Hehe bet I'll regret saying that! So no signs so far I think we still have at least another week even two maybe!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

God I can't believe she 3 weeks already!! it goes so quick and she seems to be gaining a good weight!! and thank you girls it's just so irritating that nothing can be done before all this for a 3rd time but at least now something is being done I have an appointment at hospital on 31st August for a talk about all the tests and what they involve we aren't allowed to ttc for 6 months while these tests are being carried out which is why they want to discuss it with us first because they've said we could just be unlucky and they'll not find any problems and it'll be 6 months down the line but we could find answers if we do decide to go ahead so we have a consultation and then we can be referred and i'll let you ladies know how we get on xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Jenna Joy is here!! Born on the 14th August weighing in at 6lb 9oz and 50cm long, after 40hrs of contractions labouring at home, got to hospital at 6cm dilated at 6pm, she was born at 10pm drug free!! (thought the gas would hold me) WRONG!!! so so incredibly painful i will def be getting the epi next time!! worth every minute tho! Slight complication with some retained placenta so had to have a d&c the next day, so bit sore. We are home now and doing great, she feeds well at the moment and has a good latch, still waiting for my milk to come in, hopefully tomorrow. Am so in love :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0616.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0608.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Abii

She is so cute!
Enjoy it while she's a newborn cause it goes fast.
Zoai is already a month old:']
how are you doing bumblebee?


----------



## Abii

Here's some recent pictures of my fambam:kiss:
Zoai is already holding her head up and shes only a month old, im excited to see how much she learns
I hope you ladies are doing well:]
And congratulations again on Jenna:] shes very adorable:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







babyzoai.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









mommyandzoai.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









zoaiholdingheadup.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









daddyandzoaiwatchingtvxD.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lolalei3

Gorgeous! 

So bf not working for us either! :( why do i feel so down?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> So bf not working for us either! :( why do i feel so down?

Awh I'm sorry:/
I felt down too.
I think it's cause we know it's best for them but just can't do it.
Is it cause she won't latch?
hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry I've not been on ages darling I've had a right bad few weeks I'm currently in hospital I fell on my birthday and broke both my tibia & tibia in my leg and all I did was slip on the grass on the front lawn best bit I hadn't even had a drink :-( 

Congratulations lolai JJ is gorgeous! & don't worry about the breast feeding sometimes some babies just don't take and its not anyone's fault as long as she's healthy & happy try not to worry she looks the imageoof health.

Abii: Zoai has changed so much already and look how much hair she has! She's so much like her daddy! Can't believe I've been missing out

Had to postpone the fertility tests until later as I am still in hospital I had to have a frame fitted with pins into hold my leg in the right position I am currently in rehab now and hope to be home soon this year is not my luck!! Xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee hon so sorry to hear! what rotten luck! and on your birthday too! well it definitely goes without saying that your due for some good luck soon! Really hope your leg heals fast, try to enjoy the down time, get some good movies to watch a good book, pamper yourself.

Abbi Zoai is so cute, she's growing so fast! yea the latchings a problem so have to wear nipple shields every time but more of the problem is i don't produce enough milk for her, 

haven't switched to formula yet entirely what im doing now is putting her on with the nipple guards then giving her expressed milk from the last pump, then topping her up with formula, all that takes about 45minutes and by that time it's nearly time for the next feed with not much time in between for either of us to sleep! so have not been bothering to put her on the boob now and just expressing with the breast pump giving her that and her formula, is working a lot better and other people can feed her so gives me a break, im definitely leaning towards bottle over breast now!! (will post more pics soon)


----------



## Abii

Zoai is 2 months old already! I cant believe how fast time is going by, she looks like a new person everyday.
Shes in her big girl car seat now:kiss: and she's cooing and trying to laugh, its the cutest thing ever:haha:
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/267255_4495505823249_1398729867_n.jpg
Hope you ladies are doing well.
Its been so quiet.


----------



## lolalei3

Hey stranger! Yea it has been quiet was wondering if u guys were gonna come back on! That pic is gorgeous she looks so grown up! 
Jenna is doing great with formula and we are finally in a routine for now anyway! She still doesn't eat much tho as she gets reflux a bit and it hurts her to feed sometimes so am hoping the new reflux formula will work, otherwise she is good so cute almost smiling at us now! 

Bumblebee how are you?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey stranger! Yea it has been quiet was wondering if u guys were gonna come back on! That pic is gorgeous she looks so grown up!
> Jenna is doing great with formula and we are finally in a routine for now anyway! She still doesn't eat much tho as she gets reflux a bit and it hurts her to feed sometimes so am hoping the new reflux formula will work, otherwise she is good so cute almost smiling at us now!

I come on everyday lol i just dont see any new comments, good to hear that you guys have a routine now thats great!, we kind of have a routine too, some days i have to get up early though because im still a student but it works out:]
Zoai is on spit-up formula too, she is sensitive to the regular formula and was throwing up alot so we had to switch around for abit until we found the one lol.
Awh yeah when they start smiling its exciting:] and when she starts cooing and trying to laugh it'll be so cute haha
bumblebee hasn't been on in awhile:/ I hope shes doing okay.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Sorry I've not been on In a while been settling in at home getting used to the frame I've had fitted to my leg could be 6-8 months before I can have it removed so I am bot very happened and had to have the pins tightened yesterday so I'm not a happy bunny :-( so no baby trying for a while for us & had to change my last appointment for fertility tests as I was stuck in my other local hospital for my leg.

It's just been madness here & wow both ur girls are growing up so quickly its scary! Its true they don't stay babies long xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

sorry to hear bumblebee hope the time passes quickly!
abbi i try to get on every day but easier said than done! am typing one handed holding jenna so hard to find time to come on here these days! jenna is quite fussy due to her reflux and doesnt nap during the day unless im holding her! she is ok at night sometimes sleeping for 4hrs at a time she did 5 ;last night! but between about 8 and 12pm she is hard work and cries a lot!! thinking its cos shes so tired from not sleeping properly during the day, hard work but worth it when she smiles!


----------



## Abii

*Heyy ladies! Its been so long since we've chatted, Im so sorry! I've been mad crazy these past couple weeks, we had to get rid of our dog:'[ she bit someone and im still kinda hurting over it, she was apart of the family for 2 years its hard to let go. I also had a friend pass away last week and his funeral is tomorrow, my close family friend is singing at it and its probably going to make me cry:/ but I hope you ladies are doing well! Zoai is cooing sooo much! its so cute, she cant laugh yet but she plays with her toys and grabs the already, and Ive decided to try breast feeding again so I will see how it works out for us:]
How are you lolaie?! how is little Jenna doing? I bet she's beyond adorable! Pics! pics! pics! haha.
And bumblebee: Im sorry to hear that you cant try for awhile:/ but the main thing is that you are doing okay and healing good.
How are you feeling now? are you getting better?

Here's some pictures of Zoai-taken today at 2 n 1/2 months old!:]
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/284034_4586744464158_921654585_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/47909_4586743344130_83495163_n.jpg
And here's when she was playing with her toys-taken yesterday. I have a video, but im not sure if you can put videos on here?
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/598686_4581390170304_57791538_n.jpg*


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls sorry its been so long,
Well things have gone from one extreme to another here work kept harrassing me to come in & work when I couldn't walk properly & was in lots of pain I went in to help them one evening after a while n ended up working from 3pm - 11:40pm! And the rest of the office left at 8pm so I was alone my fiance came into sit with me & was fuming they've left. Even after that they still kept harrassing me. So last week I gave in & handed in my notice it wasn't worth the stress unfortunately we're loosing the house because of this. Luckily though my parents are putting us up until we can get a small place on our own again.

On big upside the hospital have arranged for our fertility tests to start on 21st November! So this can take upto 6 months so not allowed to get pregnant at this point which is fine cause can't at the moment with my leg still at least we may get some answers xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies!!

Arrrrrgggghh I'm in right mood today another couple of people have found ot they're pregnant how come everyone else finds it so damn easy stress!!!
Rant over 

Love to you both 
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

I know hon when we were ttc it seemed everyone was getting pg but me! Great news on the fertility treatment, not so good on the house and job tho but no job is worth being treated like that! 

Abbi sorry about your dog, what breed was he/she and who did she bite? The pics of Zoai are precious! How is the relactating going? I've stopped expressing now and 

Jenna is almost 10wks now and smiling a lot! She still cries a lot from her reflux, think it may be time to see the doctor to put her on something stronger.


----------



## Abii

Its been real quiet here lately, Zoai is 4 months old now! its going by so fast:/
We kind of want another baby already to be honest haha.
How are you guys doing?!!?
Zoai got christmas/4 month pictures done, she is just getting cuter everyday hehe:blush:
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/zoai3monthpicturesolanmills.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/zoai-3monthpicturesolanmills.jpg
Hope we chat soon ladies:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG look at little Zoai growing soooooo fast already and can't believe Jenna's almost 3 months already its madness!!

Well I've had to move back in with family for a little while just get settled and back into a routine! I have had my 1st set of bloods done at the fertility clinic i have another set in a few weeks and also have a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) Test scheduled in for tomorrow and a scan of my uterus etc before getting the results fingers crossed we found out our answer so we can get trying again once we're settled in a new apartment or home xxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> OMG look at little Zoai growing soooooo fast already and can't believe Jenna's almost 3 months already its madness!!
> 
> Well I've had to move back in with family for a little while just get settled and back into a routine! I have had my 1st set of bloods done at the fertility clinic i have another set in a few weeks and also have a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) Test scheduled in for tomorrow and a scan of my uterus etc before getting the results fingers crossed we found out our answer so we can get trying again once we're settled in a new apartment or home xxxx

Yes they grow quick haha, so when you do get pregnant, cherish every moment because you will miss it after you have them lol.
Im so glad to hear you had some tests done! did you find out the results yet? I dont want to be a damper on anything but it seems like your having the same problem my mom did[hope you didnt take offense to that] she didnt have really any trouble getting pregnant it was just carrying, my mom couldnt carry anymore kids. I know its not exactly the same cause shes had some kids before but she was pregnant with twins and miscarried because her uterus was just too weak to hold the babies.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Won't get any results until February as we've a few blood tests and scans to go yet  
My aunt had the same problem but they helped her with the weak uterus and she now has a 3 year old little boy. Don't worry I don't take offense its just comforting that there is something being done so we can find out whats going on and hopefully get treatment.

Hope all's going well with Zoai whats she doing anything exciting yet?? she attempting to role onto her side yet on playmats or anything??
xxxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys! Aww those pics of Zoai are so cute! So true how fast they grow Jenna is changing everyday but I definitely do NOT miss her newborn stage as pretty much all she did for the first 8wks of her life was scream! Not her fault tho bless have finally got her on meds for reflux and a new formula and she's a lot better, laughing now and babbling to herself it's so cute! She finally started napping during the day but will only stay down for about half an hour at a time! Hehe oh well in time she may stretch it out, hope u guys are well xx


----------



## Abii

@bumblebee: I am happy that you are going to be getting some answers soon, maybe we will see a baby bump in the future months:flower:
and oh yes! Zoai wont stop rolling, she sleeps on her belly and it scares me but she wont stay on her back lol she can roll from her belly to her back too, its cute. she stands on our legs and loves her jumper. shes getting a walker for Christmas and Im excited haha. were getting the baby bullet soon since shes starting first foods already! she loves sweet potatoes, apples, and bananas haha.

@lolaie: Awh, glad to hear shes feeling better though. Zoai didn't have many problems with reflux after we put her on similac spit up formula shes been on it ever since and now doesnt even need rice cereal anymore:]
I miss Zoai's newborn stage haha, all she did was sleep and eat xP
I kind of want another one already:dohh: I cant help it lol


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh Abii we may see signs of trying again soon then?? haha and wow scary she's growing up so much already My friends little boys got a jumperoo and he llllooooovvveeeessss it he sits ther bouncing for ages and you try to take him out for cuddles and get screamed at to put him back in haha

Lola: Jenna sounds like she's in such a cute stage and after all the hiccups initially i'm glad shes settled on a formula and feeling better now 

I still keep checking in here as feel closer to you girls than anyone else on this forum and you will be the first girls I tell when I finally do get a baby bump xxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Ooooh Abii we may see signs of trying again soon then?? haha and wow scary she's growing up so much already My friends little boys got a jumperoo and he llllooooovvveeeessss it he sits ther bouncing for ages and you try to take him out for cuddles and get screamed at to put him back in haha
> 
> Lola: Jenna sounds like she's in such a cute stage and after all the hiccups initially i'm glad shes settled on a formula and feeling better now
> 
> I still keep checking in here as feel closer to you girls than anyone else on this forum and you will be the first girls I tell when I finally do get a baby bump xxxx

Nick isn't sure yet but his mom and I want another one haha xP
we might start trying next year but right now were 'not trying not preventing'. Im having spotting today which is really weird because I have a week and like 5 days before im due to start and Ive been having insane headaches! We might not even have to try next year if it happens:dohh: lol
Yes! it is very scary! she is so tall already haha, shes wearing 6-9month clothes:haha: and Zoai likes her jumper but she only stays in it about 1-2 hrs, it helps me get the cleaning done though, so can't complain lol.
Awh!:hugs: Im glad to hear that! You guys are close to me too, Im excited for the future when you have pictures to share with us!!!:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

How exciting hun  ntnp is still trying in my eyes hehe 

Fingers crossed for when you start trying again.

I dont know if I mentioned but I'm going to be my friends birthing partner in may  I'm so excited about it I went to the scan with her the other day and it was sooo.amazing xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Abbi! you are mad! :haha: I couldn't even fathom ttc again for a loooong time! let alone another baby, i used to say i wanted 3 kids, now i'm not even sure about number 2!! :rofl:


----------



## Abii

Haha well I think I was going through some kind of post-partum thing but it was not depression idk lol. 
But my husband and I talked about it and we are set on not trying for awhile as I have an appt for birth control on the 10th. Just not ready yet, but I do still want more kids, definitely 3 at least haha.
Im having problems with my periods getting on track so I think the birth control will help with that and give my body some time to heal completely before having another bun in there xD
Zoai is going to be 6 months soon! I cant believe it :wacko: she is trying to talk like crazy now, almost able to get in the crawling position, and eating first foods now! I miss her newborn days when she'd just sleep haha.
How are you ladies?! been awhile since we've chatted


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls nice to see you both again!
I Cannot believe how big your little babies are already its scary how quick they go af is due on 10th so fingers crossed this will finally be our month god knows after 16 months we deserve it :haha: xxxx


----------



## Abii

Ohh yeah! they grow up so quick my gosh.
Zoai is trying to crawl now! 
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/zoaicrawling_zps211c6c5d.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/aed2707e5e7011e2bbed22000a9e28b0_7_zps6922008f.jpg


----------



## lolalei3

Aww bless her! When did you start Zoai on first foods? We have tried with Jenna some pureed sweet potato, baby rice and a few finger foods but she doesn't really swallow much yet so I've stopped for a bit but will try again soon. How does Zoai sleep? I think jennas going through a regression or something, her sleep used to be ok even slept through a few times but now it's turned to poo again! :-(

bumblebee have you tested yet??


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm a week late so may test Friday did one day after missed af & bfn so not holding my hopes up xxx wow look at zoai trying to crawl wow!!


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Aww bless her! When did you start Zoai on first foods? We have tried with Jenna some pureed sweet potato, baby rice and a few finger foods but she doesn't really swallow much yet so I've stopped for a bit but will try again soon. How does Zoai sleep? I think jennas going through a regression or something, her sleep used to be ok even slept through a few times but now it's turned to poo again! :-(
> 
> bumblebee have you tested yet??

I started her on first foods when she started showing alot of interest in what Nick and I ate but now its getting tough to find foods she likes so were just taking it one day at a time. How is her sleep now? is it getting better?



Bumblebee2408 said:


> I'm a week late so may test Friday did one day after missed af & bfn so not holding my hopes up xxx wow look at zoai trying to crawl wow!!

Have you tested again yet? keeping my fx'd for you hun

Zoai started saying dada now haha Ive been trying to get her to say momma but she isn't quite there yet, and shes getting so close to crawling! my goodness shes just growing faster then ever. And I started taking the birth control pill to try to get my periods back on track but Ive only been on it for a few weeks so im hoping it will work. How have you ladies been these past few weeks? hoping great:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Her sleep is getting batter again thank god! Most nights will go from abput 9.30pm to 7 or 8am without needing a feed or even her dummy put back in!:happydance: She is sitting now too!!!! and loving her 2 meals a day one I give her a fruit puree and the other a veggie one, she loves sweet potato and carrots! hope u both are well :flower:
Here is a recent pic of her sitting up xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1674.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Her sleep is getting batter again thank god! Most nights will go from abput 9.30pm to 7 or 8am without needing a feed or even her dummy put back in!:happydance: She is sitting now too!!!! and loving her 2 meals a day one I give her a fruit puree and the other a veggie one, she loves sweet potato and carrots! hope u both are well :flower:
> Here is a recent pic of her sitting up xx

Awh! my goodness shes so adorable and getting so big! cant believe it.
Well I have some pretty..interesting and upsetting news..I found out I was pregnant again on Sunday the 3rd but I didnt find out happily..I found out by miscarrying :cry: although the baby wasn't planned, we are still very much heartbroken because we would of loved and wanted it as we did Zoai. My birth control was the cause for the miscarriage and I cant help feeling so guilty especially since all I had to do was stop taking it..and now I really know how it feels to miscarry, and its just horrible..Im not dealing with it well been crying alot and really depressed but we have decided to try again in December once we have had time to heal, we just realized after this loss that we really do want more children. I hope your doing well bumblee! haven't heard from you in awhile.
Much love to you both:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg abii,

I hope you're ok there's nothing worse I'm sending all my love & hugs!! 

I'm doing great at the moment thanks  not pregnant but we're looking next week at booking a venue for our wedding next week soooo excited  we should hopefully be tying the knot in April 2014!! As for results from tests we're not going back to the hospital for them til march our appointment has Been pushed back I am not happy!! 

Lola: that's such a cute pic of ur little one. She's just too cute!!!!

Much love to you girls and hopefully one day I'll have some good baby news for you xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh Abbi I'm so sorry to hear that! Will you go off bc now and keep trying? How is Zoai?

Bumblebee great news! are you having any particular colour/ theme? How exciting I hope you get the venue you want!

Jennas doing well and we have my bff visiting from New Zealand at the moment, she is only able to stay for 4 days as her husband can't cope any longer than that looking after their twins by himself! not that i blame him!!:haha:


----------



## Abii

_*@Bumblebee:*_ Awh thank you, I'm so excited for you!:] what kind of theme did you want for your wedding? and well at least march is only a few days away now:] keeping my fx'd that you have a good appt and finally get some answers:thumbup:
_*@Lolaie:*_ I'm dealing with the loss alot better now, not crying anymore, just trying to move on I guess but life is good! and im feeling alot better now:]
We might start trying at the end of this year but we haven't talked much about it yet, I think hes still dealing with the miscarriage so I'm waiting awhile. but yes I have stopped taking my birth control so in a sense we are ntnp? lol
That is so funny but so true haha and twins I could only imagine:haha: must be nice to see her though:] my bestie lives about an hour away but I still barley see her haha
_*afm:*_ Zobo is doing great! The last time we went to the pediatrician she weighed 17lbs12ounces so she easily must be 18-19lbs now, its crazy how fast shes growing! only 5 months until shes 1, think I'm going to cry on her birthday lol. She loves food and now eats the sitter meals which is more mixed meals and she loves them! way more then the first foods haha and of course she keeps trying to crawl, not quite there yet though. And this is the exciting news!! we finally found a house were going to rent! its 3bedrooms and 2baths with a big backyard for Codi and a fireplace, ah I'm so excited. Were moving in next friday:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi girls oooh its exciting for all of us right now then.

Abii: congrats on the house bet you can't wait to get settled into your proper family home

Lola: Jennas to cute now she looks all smiles on your last photo 

We've provisionally booked the date for the wedding 17.04.2014
We got the venue we want and we're having a beauty and the beast theme it is going to be deep reds and gold order my flowers the other day as having silk ones as I get bad hayfever and don't want to look like a balloon on the day from the pollen haha

We get our results next Wednesday i'm dreading it as i think it may by poly cystic ovaries as my cycles have always been dead on time but in the last few months since they did all the tests they've been completely out of sync being upto 2wks late!! So now I don't even think about testing for ages!! its just so frustrating and at the same time a bit scary if there are going to be problems ahead but I know we'll face them together after everything we've got through already  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey ladies!! Got some good news and bad news!
Bad news we've had to postpone the wedding...... Good news is we're doing that because I'm pregnant!! 

I am currently only 5wks and 2 days!! We haven't even been trying and my af has been all over since Xmas never on time so now I was almost 2wk late I thought I better test and there it was "pregnant 1-2" taking each day as it comes atm cos I normally only get to about 6+2 but had to tell at least you two girls!!
Much love
Xxxxxxxc


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Bumblebee is almost ready to give up! Back to the doctors and epau for me tomorrow as this will be our 4th consecutive miscarriage I feel so fed up its unreal!! Xxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Bumblebee is almost ready to give up! Back to the doctors and epau for me tomorrow as this will be our 4th consecutive miscarriage I feel so fed up its unreal!! Xxx

Oh hunni I'm so sorry:hugs::hugs: when do you get the results from your doc appt?
Your guys' wedding theme sounds so cute! can't wait to see pictures:]


----------



## lolalei3

Oh sweetie :cry::hugs:
Surely they can now find out what has been happening??


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:flower: how have you been?
We have been pretty good, we got settled into our new house and Zo is crawling all over now, trying to surface things lol and of course babbles:haha: I cant believe she's almost one already:cry: 
afm: I got braces haha they are really hard to get used to but I'm dealing:haha: 
hope you guys are doing well, miss you both:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Abbi wow a year old!! Have we really been talking on here for that long?! Glad your move went well, did u find Zoai took a while to get settled or was she ok? We are going on a trip to Indonesia end of June and am a bit nervous to how Jenna will go hehe should be ok tho as my mum will be there to help us out! 

Things have gotten a lot easier now we have used controlled crying with Jenna she is so much happier now she's getting decent sleep and can now self settle without me rocking her! Yay!

Bumblebee hon how are you? Have you got any answers yet?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey Abbi wow a year old!! Have we really been talking on here for that long?! Glad your move went well, did u find Zoai took a while to get settled or was she ok? We are going on a trip to Indonesia end of June and am a bit nervous to how Jenna will go hehe should be ok tho as my mum will be there to help us out!
> 
> Things have gotten a lot easier now we have used controlled crying with Jenna she is so much happier now she's getting decent sleep and can now self settle without me rocking her! Yay!
> 
> Bumblebee hon how are you? Have you got any answers yet?

Haha I know right! its crazy:winkwink: Zoai settled pretty well, as I dont think she even remembers the old place anymore lol but shes been alittle fussy the past few days cause she has a cold which she gave to me and the hubby but were all getting over it now so she actually slept through last night:happydance: And she has 2 teeth now hehe 
Awh the trip sounds fun though:] when are you guys going?
Glad to hear shes doing better:thumbup: is she crawling?


----------



## Abii

Welp, Zoai now weighs a whopping 19lbs! and her noggin is 18 inches now haha she is growing up so quickly. Has two teeth already and is on the move everywhere lol. Cant walk yet, but can stand and pull herself up in her crib.
I sometimes really miss when she was a newborn, how are you ladies?


----------



## lolalei3

No teeth yet, or crawling, but she's a pro at rolling and can literally roll across the room in under 5 minutes! She's been saying dadda for a few weeks and said cat and mumma the other day, also said bye to our neighbour! Hehe so funny! She's getting better with eating and will take finger food as well as her fruit and veg purees. Oh she's also waving and clapping! Hehe we are going to Indonesia end of June am pretty nervous! Any tips on travelling with babies?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> No teeth yet, or crawling, but she's a pro at rolling and can literally roll across the room in under 5 minutes! She's been saying dadda for a few weeks and said cat and mumma the other day, also said bye to our neighbour! Hehe so funny! She's getting better with eating and will take finger food as well as her fruit and veg purees. Oh she's also waving and clapping! Hehe we are going to Indonesia end of June am pretty nervous! Any tips on travelling with babies?

Awh so cute!!:haha: we haven't really traveled too far, besides my dads which is only about 2 hrs but bring lots of toys to entertain her lol


----------



## lolalei3

She just cut her first tooth! The bottom left at the front has just popped through, so exciting!  and yea abbi will def be taking loads of toys! Hope we don't go over the baggage limits!


----------



## lolalei3

Jenna has 3 more teeth! The two bottom front ones and almost her canines! She's also saying mumma!  how are you guys?


----------



## Abii

Lolaie: Awh! how cute:] 
Zoai says dadda and momma but not much else lol she just blabs a bunch:haha: hasn't gotten any new teeth yet but I think she might be soon because she was really fussy a few days ago and kept fighting sleep, not eating etc so lets hope we see a new one pop through haha.
She is starting to eat real solid foods now, the other day she had a whole egg haha it was such a mess and she loves cereal, grapes, noodles and carrots:thumbup:
I've been planning her first birthday, finally picked out a theme haha, it was between baby pink panther and lady bugs but the lady bugs were alot cuter so I went with that.
Bumblebee: How are you? haven't heard from you in weeks:/


----------



## Abii

So we have officially decided to start ntnp for #2!:happydance:
I am on the last 3 pills of my bc pack and I will be going off once I get my period:]
Feeling pretty excited about it, as I've had quite bad baby fever lately. Wish me luck:flower:
I hope bumblebee is doing well. Hope we hear from you soon hun, miss you!:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey girls,

Sorry its been a while!!  Wedding planning has taken over and tbh we've been getting over baby Number 4 :-( 

Fingers crossed baby number 5 will be better 

We spoke to our fertility doctors only last Month!! its took this long since December to get anywhere!! The only thing they can find is low progestrone levels but its random as some times it was high and some days it wasn't but apparently progestrone levels change in pregnancy which may be causing us to miscarry. However it is un-treatable over here at least not sure if they're researching more abroad). Good news though they are doing a trial to see if giving women progestrone in pregnancy can help stop miscarriage so if we get pregnant next we can be part of the trial!!

PS- on the Quiet though I'm a day late now and feel like my last 4 pregnancies so fingers crossed i'll test tomorrow and we'll be pregnant again I can't believe we've been trying for 2 years now everyone else I know is popping them out!!

Can't believe how old both your girls are now!! Where has the time gone how're you girls and Abii maybe i'll be your bump buddy this time around haha


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Sorry its been a while!!  Wedding planning has taken over and tbh we've been getting over baby Number 4 :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed baby number 5 will be better
> 
> We spoke to our fertility doctors only last Month!! its took this long since December to get anywhere!! The only thing they can find is low progestrone levels but its random as some times it was high and some days it wasn't but apparently progestrone levels change in pregnancy which may be causing us to miscarry. However it is un-treatable over here at least not sure if they're researching more abroad). Good news though they are doing a trial to see if giving women progestrone in pregnancy can help stop miscarriage so if we get pregnant next we can be part of the trial!!
> 
> PS- on the Quiet though I'm a day late now and feel like my last 4 pregnancies so fingers crossed i'll test tomorrow and we'll be pregnant again I can't believe we've been trying for 2 years now everyone else I know is popping them out!!
> 
> Can't believe how old both your girls are now!! Where has the time gone how're you girls and Abii maybe i'll be your bump buddy this time around haha

So glad to hear from you! missed you girl:hugs:
Awh yay, wedding planning is always really fun, and sorry to hear about that, we are also still trying to get over our mmc from Feb, it is hard but one day you will get your rainbow baby:hugs: 
Glad you finally got some answers, maybe this will be your month and you guys will get to do the trial and it will work:] keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Awwhh!!! So exciting!:hugs::happydance::thumbup: yay, let me know if/when you test:flower:
And yes, that would be amazing:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey hun I missed you guys too 

Tested on Saturday morning BFN but still no sign of AF go to re-test on Thursday if still no AF!

I'll update as I know hun good luck with your ntnp  xxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey hun I missed you guys too
> 
> Tested on Saturday morning BFN but still no sign of AF go to re-test on Thursday if still no AF!
> 
> I'll update as I know hun good luck with your ntnp  xxxx

Did you test again yet? let us know:flower:
And thank you, I started af 3 days ago so Im getting pretty excited:happydance:
Hey come join my other thread:thumbup: there are some pretty great ladies there https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/not-trying-not-preventing/1881293-any-ladies-need-ntnp-buddies-do.html hope to see you there:flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'll come over! yeah tested again still negative lol and still missing now a week n 2 days and no sign of it at all lmao xxx


----------



## Abii

Well I hope you get your sticky bean:hugs: keeping my fx'd crossed for you and sending lots of dust your way:]


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks hun 10 days and still no sign fingers crossed this is it but something's bugging me about it I don't know. I don't think I can get excited after everything xxxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Thanks hun 10 days and still no sign fingers crossed this is it but something's bugging me about it I don't know. I don't think I can get excited after everything xxxx

Oh wow! 10 days?! thats a pretty long time to be late:haha: its sounding promising:happydance: 
And thats understandable, It must be hard, but maybe this will be the one. This will be your rainbow baby:hugs: I really hope so hun, fx'd for you<3


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks hunni!! I know 10 days late feels a long time but with only more prominent nipples no other symptoms and a :bfn: at 7dpo it doesn't look promising to me but we'll see xxx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Thanks hunni!! I know 10 days late feels a long time but with only more prominent nipples no other symptoms and a :bfn: at 7dpo it doesn't look promising to me but we'll see xxx

Well 7dpo is still VERY early to get a bfp, so dont lose hope hun. Your not out until af shows:thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry I meant 7 days late haha :haha:

Well did another at 10 days late still a :bfn: but still no sign of AF turning up either

Confused is not the word at the moment!!


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Sorry I meant 7 days late haha :haha:
> 
> Well did another at 10 days late still a :bfn: but still no sign of AF turning up either
> 
> Confused is not the word at the moment!!

Maybe you should go for a blood? :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Phoned my doctors today for that & got messed about by the receptionist who just wanted to but me through to midwife. After trying to explain I got frustrated & put down the phone think she just thought it was my first pregnancy and I was young and had no idea I'm fuming!

Going to ring tomorrow when I'm more calm xxx


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies. How are you two? I haven't heard from you guys in ages.

Lolaie: how is your little girl doing? Zoai is surfing stuff now:haha: won't be long until she's walking, she is also trying to talk now. Hope you are doing well:flower:

Bumblebee: how are you hun? Have you guys still been ntnp? When is your wedding? 

I miss you ladies:hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Hey guys! Sorry have been a bit slack on keeping up with posts! Update on us,
Jennas 1st birthday is coming up on the 14th august and we are having a party for her that wk end at our local indoor play centre as the weather here is rainy and cold. Can not believe how fast this year has gone! Things are so much easier now she is in a great routine and sleeps 12hrs at night 8-8! And 3/4 hrs of naps during the day! Sooo happy with that hehe.
She has two bottom teeth but no sign of any more yet, she is comando crawling and talking up a storm! Has little conversations with herself then laughs like she's told a joke! Muma, dada, nana, yaya, cat, tickle, says pooey and waves hand in front of nose when smells poo! Hehe Still lots of clapping and waving. Now eating baby cereals and rices as well as fruits and veg but all still needs to be pureed not good with lumps, finger food is making it's way slowly into her mouth rather than on the floor!

Still trying to decide on when and if I will go back to work, don't think I'll go back to my old job in kids theatre as too much travel so thinking of a career change to group fitness instructor/ personal trainer! We'll see tho may just be a pipe dream! Not even sure I could leave Jenna just yet tho!

Abbi how are you and little Zoai? That's great she's nearly walking! Will you be going back to work? Are you still studying?

Bumblebee that is so frustrating how you have been treated by the doctors! I would take up a complaint! How are the wedding preparations going?


----------



## Abii

lolalei3 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry have been a bit slack on keeping up with posts! Update on us,
> Jennas 1st birthday is coming up on the 14th august and we are having a party for her that wk end at our local indoor play centre as the weather here is rainy and cold. Can not believe how fast this year has gone! Things are so much easier now she is in a great routine and sleeps 12hrs at night 8-8! And 3/4 hrs of naps during the day! Sooo happy with that hehe.
> She has two bottom teeth but no sign of any more yet, she is comando crawling and talking up a storm! Has little conversations with herself then laughs like she's told a joke! Muma, dada, nana, yaya, cat, tickle, says pooey and waves hand in front of nose when smells poo! Hehe Still lots of clapping and waving. Now eating baby cereals and rices as well as fruits and veg but all still needs to be pureed not good with lumps, finger food is making it's way slowly into her mouth rather than on the floor!
> 
> Still trying to decide on when and if I will go back to work, don't think I'll go back to my old job in kids theatre as too much travel so thinking of a career change to group fitness instructor/ personal trainer! We'll see tho may just be a pipe dream! Not even sure I could leave Jenna just yet tho!
> 
> Abbi how are you and little Zoai? That's great she's nearly walking! Will you be going back to work? Are you still studying?
> 
> Bumblebee that is so frustrating how you have been treated by the doctors! I would take up a complaint! How are the wedding preparations going?

Awh, how cute! Zoai has 2 bottom teeth and 1 top tooth but is starting to teeth 4 more as we speak haha. She loves to eat, she likes the little Gerber cheese puffs and chicken nuggets, and she will tear up pasta haha she's my little chub monster:blush: she doesn't really talk yet, she babbles all the time but the only word I've her day is momma and I thought I heard her say yeah once but not sure cause it was kind of like a yayaya lol, she lIkes to clap her hands and loves watching her baby channel. We also started the switch to organic whole milk, she LOVES it lol.
We had her birthday at a lake in our gated community and it went great, she got tons of toy's and clothes and she had a chocolate smash cake:haha: it was the best part.
And no, I'm not going to school for ultrasound tech anymore. I wasn't working yet I was still studying for my certificate to start working but now we decided the best thing would be to wait until Zoai starts school and now we're ttc #2 so probably wait for that one to start school too. I changed my major actually, I want to be a children's physical therapist. I do plan to be a work from home mom though to bring in extra money until I go back to school, so far I do online serveys and get alittle money for it and I'm also thinking of selling scentsy and Avon so we'll see.
How was your vacation? How did Jenna do with the plane ride?
Glad to hear you guys are doing good:hugs:


----------



## EMC00P

*AF should have shown up yesterday. She has been out of whack lately...not showing up on and being light the last 2 cycles. I will be giving her a few more days and then I will for sure be testing this month. FXed~!!!*


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Sorry I've been MIA for a while ladies well on CD2 no AF atm but not holding our hopes out with us NTNP we'll see what the rest of the week brings.

:dust: to all


----------



## EMC00P

*Not only did AF show up 3 days late, but then she only stuck around for 2 days. I WILL be testing this Saturday~!!!*


----------



## lolalei3

Hi guys sorry have been mia! Jennas 1st bday last month was great I still can't believe how fast the time goes! She's almost walking now!

Abbi- huge congrats on trying for number 2! Think I will need another couple of years to get over number 1 haha! How is little Zoai?

Bumblebee- sorry for your recent loss and fingers crossed for lucky number 5


----------



## lolalei3

And hi to newbies!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lolalei,

 I'm currently on baby 5 now and all seems to be going well so far 
:ha-ha: getting excited now going for a scan on 21st Oct xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh wow huge congrats hon!!!!! What awesome news!! Lots of love your way!  how is life treating you otherwise?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks Lola and Yeh great!
Got a good job we're just looking for a new house we can get settled in. How's you? Can't believe Jenna's 1 doesn't feel that long since xx


----------



## lolalei3

I know time really does fly by! Praying this is your sticky one hon! Take care xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I will keep in touch  xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooooh Girls, Soooo excited did another digi this week I am now 6+4 furthest we've ever gotten 

I did a clearblue digi that on all my other pregnancies only got to 1-2 with all my pregnancies. The day I found out with this one it came out 2-3 which made me happy.

Today I got the courage up to do another to check the number had gone up


----------



## lolalei3

So happy for you hon! Almost 8 weeks so exciting!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know 8wk today  so happy & we're off for a scan on Monday as well so we'll get to see our little twinkle again xx


----------



## lolalei3

Merry Christmas and happy New Year girls! Been a while! Jenna has just started walking yay!
Bumblebee 17 weeks wow time flies!
Abbi how is Zoai?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know I can't believe how quick its going Jenna  xxx


----------



## Abii

Hey lolaie, its felt like ages since we've talked. I'm glad all is well:hugs: any pics of Jenna you can share? I would love to see how much she has grown
and thats great that she is walking now, Zoai started walking a few weeks ago also so its been pretty exciting watching her get more curious with her feet:haha: not sure why it took her so long, thinking it was a confidence thing. She is really smart though, loves puzzles and reading, I just cant believe how fast time has gone by she will be a year and a half on the 16th!:(
Other then that we have been trying for #2, hoping we get it this cycle. And I am going to be an aunt:D my sil is due Jan/24th:wohoo:
How have you been? its been so long, missed ya. Hope we talk again soon


----------



## Bumblebee2408

It's sooo amazing to see how your girls are growing & changing & to think how quick its gone xx


----------



## Abii

Bumblebee2408 said:


> It's sooo amazing to see how your girls are growing & changing & to think how quick its gone xx

Yes they grow up so quick:haha: once your lo is here you will see:winkwink:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Haha I'm sure it will xx


----------



## lolalei3

Will post some pics soon, always go on my phone and it won't let me so will do when Im on laptop next 
In the meantime you girls post your baby and bump pics!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola!!

Well I'm finally on the computer and we're 23+5 pregnant with a beautiful baby boy!! 
I have a strange shaped bump but feel free to giggle at him I do :haha:
*WEEK 22*

*WEEK 23*

We've picked 2 names we like for him Jack or Roman :cloud9: he will be having my dads first name as a middle name so that will be Darren (although he doesn't know that yet!) We're still not sure which he'll be yet but I'm sure we'll end up deciding when we see him xx


----------



## Abii

My default photo is my most recent pic of Zozo, she is getting so big it makes me wanna cry sometimes:winkwink: she is also into everything and making me chase her up and down the hall constantly because she finally knows how to run:haha:
Awh bumblebee such cute names!:) I think that is the part Im most worried about for the next baby is naming he/she lol


----------



## lolalei3

Great pics guys! Zoai is so adorable love her little pig tails! 
Bb your bump is so cute!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks Lola I think he's a bit weird shaped at the moment haha  I can feel him moving loads now though its amazing! on upside I'm going on Maternity really early as works holiday start from January so I've got a years holidays plus bank holidays and my years maternity leave entitlement to use up!! So I'm leaving work in 3 weeks time and we're moving down to the country for a few months to see if we can get set up down there as at least if it doesn't work out I have a job to come back to here at the end of it all  xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww Abii your little girl looks sooo sweet and always so smiley!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg girls, I've been reading back through all our old posts on this thread. Gosh all the bumps we've all gone along and I can't believe we've kept this thread going on for two Years!! 

Looking back is sooo strange after everything but with both your support we finally got our rainbow baby now he's just got to arrive. 

30 weeks tomorrow so only 10 weeks left is a scary but exciting thought eeehhhcant wait to get settled in our new home and get ready for his arrival now xxx


----------



## lolalei3

I know right 2yrs! Wow!
Bb your nearly there now, Jack/ Roman will be making his appearance very soon! Have you got a birth plan? 

Abbi, hugs for little Zoai! are you still trying for number 2? 

Jenna is 20 months now! And is such a ball of energy and never stops talking! Most of what she says is just babble but there will be a real word thrown in occasionally, we've both been really sick the last couple of weeks with the flu and gastro so it's been really crappy and she's been sooo wingy I thought I was going to loose my mind! Better now tho. Hope u guys are well! Xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola! 

Not long now Yeh only a few more weeks to go and Tbh I'm still only small haha I'll have to post a new bump pic soon.

We've just moved to the country and today have been unpacking in our new home with family. Our bunny rabbit Buzz is loving the fresh air and we're loving the relaxed atmosphere away from the city  

I do miss family and friends loads but we're going back in 2 weeks time xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies,

After 4 previous losses I thought it would never happen. But I now have my baby boy almost a week old! 

My labour was very quick I was taken in for induction due to polyhydramnios (high fluid levels around babies head) 

We arrived at hospital at 10am and a pessary was inserted at about 10.30am then we went for a walk and by 1pm I was having regular period style contractions by 2.30pm I was examined and was only 1-2cm. 

Then my contractions got painful fast I was crippled over the sink in the bathroom if I'm honest I could breath through them but couldn't move and was crying so had the pethadine to take edge off so I could carry on. Progressed quick again within 1 hour pethadine wasn't working as well was examined was 4 nearly 5cm at 8.30pm.

I got taken to l&d room went to transfer bed and my waters went baby had passed lots of meconium I was given gas and air and examined straight away and prepped for theatre (due to meconium he needed to be out asap) however in the 10 mins it had taken to move me I was 7cm. 

Then progressed to 10cms on just gas and air by 10pm I was pushing. This wasn't painful for me I could just feel lots and lots of pressure which spurs you on and trust me your body knows how to push!! Mine was trying to do it when I was 9cm I had to hold back.

After just 27 mins of pushing and a episiotomy my boy was born at 10.27pm 

Tbh I'm glad I was induced I was in hospital from start to finish with help on hand which made me relaxed.

Personally I found gas and air just made me feel fuzzy and gave me something to do it didn't take the pain away (however for being stitchesd up it was fantastic)

Pethadine made me feel fuzzy and drugged up but when tired would be a life saver as it relaxes you enough to sleep between contractions. 

Now our miracles finally here and I am loving being a mummy. My partner is fantastic with him and it's wonderful to see him changing into a daddy :-D xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Huge congrats on your baby boy!!! Welcome to the world Jack! Goes to show that miracles do happen, I knew you would get there in the end! So happy for you hon big hugs! 
Your birth sounds like it went pretty smoothly, lucky you! My difficult birth (and horrible newborn phase) is the reason I'm not wanting another anytime soon! ;-)

How is he feeding and sleeping?

Jenna is 2 August 14th I can't believe it! She's such a little character and just makes us laugh all day with the things she does and says! Is a great sleeper now and does 8-7.30 most nights without a wake up and sleeps 2hrs for her nap! 

Abbi how are you and Zoai?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi lola,

Jacks doing well and he certainly is my little miracle :-D 

He is combi feeding as he was struggling to latch due to tongue tie which he's had snipped now. Although my supply has depleted as it's been hard to express when out and about for the day. However been looking up how to increase supply n hoping over the next few weeks we'll be starting try and EBF xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies,

Even though we all rarely come on here now wanted to let you know...... Baby #2 is on the way!!

Jack must have been our lucky charm, we're 7 weeks pregnant very unexpectedly!!


----------



## lolalei3

Congratulations Bumblebee! We are expecting number two as well! I am 10wks. Will u find out the sex? How is Jack?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola!!

How exciting for you! We found out we're having a little girl (DH wanted to know) 

Oh yeah we got married in April so this just completes out little family :-D


----------



## lolalei3

Congratulations! So lucky to have one of each! I'm secretly hoping for a boy but will be happy either way. 

Abbi how are you doing?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I've not seen Abii on for a while, however she did have her 2nd little girl whose such a cutey xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg Lola I've just realised your little lady is 3 soon. Hoe have the years passed us by so quickly!!

Had a crappy week ended up with diahorreah and vomiting that made me so I'll I had to be hospitalised!! I was given fluids and kept in for 2 days as my pulse rate went way high!! However on the upside I'm home now off work for the rest of the week with my boy recovering..... Although I may be better at work he's grumpy and teething lately :-(


----------



## lolalei3

I know! Time flies, can't believe Jack just turned 1! Hope your ok, do they know what caused it?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know this last year has flown!! Think may have been food poisoning :-( 

Fingers crossed drinking loads is keeping ny pulse rate down. It's just hard for me as I've never been a big drinker xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well ladies my baby girl was born early on 27.09.15. 

I know none of us have been on in a while but I'll update anyway for you.

Our baby girl Jessica Louise was born at 04.51am weighing 6lb 9oz. It became apparent she was struggling to breath a few minutes after they passed her to me... Then she started coughing and struggling. The paediatrician was called in who thought she may have lots of phlegm caught in her throat from a fast labour (only 8 minutes pushing in total!! although I had been in slow labour for days stuck at 1-2cm). Anyway she said they'd take her suction her throat give her a little oxygen and see how we got on....

Pediatrician then came back and said it was more complicated than they thought.... She'd had to be put on a ventilator as she was struggling a lot and they'd found out she'd got a TOF (Tracheo-Oesophageal Fistula) this is an abnormal connection running either between two tubes or between a tube and a surface. In tracheo-oesophageal fistula it runs between the trachea and the oesophagus... So her oesophagus and was attached to her lungs instead of her stomach in this case. So she had to have surgery to correct it.

She was whisked off to another hospital miles from home and we followed when I was allowed to be discharged a few hours later. 

That evening she had surgery. She was kept ventilated and then was put on high flow and was managing fine for almost a week... Then we found out that she'd got an infection. So after xrays and other checks they found they needed to repeat the surgery as the infection had wrecked the original repair. So a week after her first surgery she had it again... She was put into a medically induced coma for 5 days afterwards then they slowly bought her round and took her off the ventilator.... 

She's now 4 weeks and 1 day old and is being fed through a tube as she still has a small tear In the tubes that have been fixed. We're waiting for it to heal naturally. Once healed we can start to try and feed her properly. 

We're having to stay in a home with other families with babies in the NICU which is funded by a charity this is right across the road from the hospital so we can visit and help with her care easily.

I miss Jack loads though as he's stopping with Ryan's parents while we're here we see him on weekends and days in the week they're able to get him here but it's a long drive. It's better he's at home though following his routine as he's an energetic little bundle now whose so cheeky.... He loves his little sister though he's been to see her and strokes her arms and Awwww's at her :haha: 

Anyway can't wait to get home and be a family but glad my baby is here and well xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Aww sweetheart I'm so sorry you've had to go through all that but happy your little girl is ok. How many weeks prem was she? When do they think you will be able to take her home? I love her name, Jessica is so pretty and Louise is my second name too! Sending lots of love to you and your family xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

No idea when we'll be home until her tear in her tube has healed, she's having tests tomorrow to see how it's healing.

She was born at 37+3 so she wasn't massively early. It's just one of those things.


----------



## lolalei3

Hey Bumblebee are you and your lo home yet?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Afraid not she's 10 weeks old today and I'm still living in accommodation barely seeing Jack who changes so much each week and Jessica is now smiling but still have weeks to go in hospital yet I think.... She's got to have one more op to stretch her oesophagus. Then a gastrostomy tube put in to feed her until she can manage food and drink... Then they're looking at doing something called a fundoplication which is folding the top half of the stomach over the bottom half of the oesophagus to stop acid reflux travelling up to her oesophagus and causing her pain.

So lots to do yet. So Christmas is going to be different this yearvbut we're going to open presents with both the kiddies at the hospital xx

How're you doing Lola? not long to go now xxx


----------



## lolalei3

So sorry to hear, that must be so hard for you, but it sounds like the medical team have a plan. We're good, feeling a lot of pressure so even just walking is becoming hard now, have just finished a course in personal training so that was good timing! Sending love <3


----------



## noodles13

Hello just thought I'd drop in and say hi it's my first time back here since 2013 lol


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Noodles13,

Lovely to meet you.

Well Jessica update we are 11 weeks and still at nicu and will be for another few weeks. She's finally managing to swallow 5mls of feeds every 3 hours now which is a huge deal for her. When we've tried before she's choked. 

So we're in for Christmas bit we're getting better xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hi Noodles13! Tell us about yourself. 
Good to hear she's feeding that's great! Just posted Owen's birth story in my journal x


----------



## noodles13

Hi guys well.... about me
We've got a busy home there is me DH and 3 little ones 
Dd1 is 9 dd2 is 5 today :D and ds is 19 months 
We had a chat and DH said let's have one last little one before he gets the snip lol
I god a bfp xmas eve I was due in xmas day.... anyway started to bleed xmas day at about 8pm tried to ring 111 they never even called me back went to emergency docs he said "you've come to an emergency docs because you have come on your period :/" I bled for 3 days and it was totally different to a period for me 
But I feel sick every morning and the headaches are every day 
And I genuinely still feel pregnant I did a test the last day of bleeding it was negative so I took that as it was a CP
That was almost a week ago anyhow
I'll stop rambling now haha


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh lola congratulations on Owen! 

She's off feeds after 2 days of doing well she started choking on her feeds. Had an op today to stretch her oesophagus and we're still living at the hospital. They're hoping to move us to the children's hospital soon.


----------



## noodles13

I hope everything goes well for you and the little ones :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww noodles 13 

I'd forgotten I'd not replied to your previous comment. I'm sorry you had a CP. I've had 4 early miscarriages before having my 1st sof I know how hard it can be. 

Here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Noodles lots of luck for your 4th Bub! Not sure how u do it tho I am definitely 2 and done!

Bumblebee lots of hugs hon your little fighter will be home before you know it! 

Owen is doing well and has finally started to gain enough weight to get the child health nurses off my back! I've been able to stop pumping after each feed as he's doing the work but is feeding constantly no joke 24/7! Hopefully it eases up as am soo tired! but am just thankful he's doing ok now


----------



## lolalei3

Ok so he dropped weight again, he's been diagnosed with a tongue and lip tie and had the operation but feeding has worsened as he's now so used to the bottle and my supply has dropped as I stopped pumping and he was ineffectivly sucking the whole time! Guess we'll just wait and see but back on the feed, pump, supplement schedule! 
Bumblebee how is your little one doing? I think of you often and imagine what a strong amazing woman you must be &#128156;


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi so sorry I've not been on much.
Jack was tongue tied when he was born I feel your pain. He has his tongue tie cut early on and that was that but sane my supply had dropped and he found the bottle easier.

We're still living at our local hospital and she's 4 and a half months old I'm drained, seeing a psychologist weekly and wishing I could do more for her. 

She's still having surgery every 2 weeks to stretch her oesophagus. Hoping to have a gastrostomy done so she'll have a tube into her tummy xx


----------



## lolalei3

Oh sweets that is really rough, I can't even begin to imagine how it must be for you. Your little one is in good hands tho. Your doing a great job mumma! Same thing has happened with Owen as it did with jack, supply has dropped so not enough for him and the bottle is just more reassuring as I now know how much he's getting and if he's crying I can rule out hunger! Averaging about 3hrs broken sleep a night so pretty shattered but he's lucky he's cute! &#128527;


----------



## noodles13

Hi guys long time no.... ummm see/speak lol
After af came January we decided that #4 is off the table 
Then a week after AF we all had the norovirus 
the next weekend ov was due.... used condoms as we always do then the Weekend after suspected ov we had a moment of foolishness lol 

Anyway fast forward to today and I am 4/5 days late! 
No sign of af at all 
Got a stinking cold 
But oh won't let me test haha he said I'm an addict so leave it till next week


----------



## lolalei3

Ooh fingers crossed noodles!
Well I finally got a decent nights sleep as was slowly going mad! Stayed at my mums last night and she did the night shift! And the frustrating thing is he was perfect for her and settled after each feed!! Ahhh


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oooh hopefully you got some good news noodles. 

Lola: glad you got a good night's sleep. Not much change here Jessica is now 5 months old... still living in nicu.... now waiting to be moved to the children's hospital as she's still unable to come home.... she's had 7 lots of surgery and still has more to come. However Jacks coming on day by day... it's hard splitting my time between the 2 of them but worth it. Fingers crossed we'll get home soon xx


----------



## noodles13

Nope no good news here af came 6 days late lasted 2 days then she was off again lol


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Nasty old AF &#128545; she's cruel she showed up today for me mothers day.... the day I'd wanted to take my boy swimming. She was a particularly evil AF meaning we couldn't go. 

But we made up for it and ran round the play centre all day with him. Xx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee are you trying for number 3?? Hope your little ones are ok and your girls closer to coming out of the hospital. We are in hospital with Owen at the moment as he got acute bronchiolitis and has had to be put on oxygen and drip feeds after struggling for every breath at home I brought him into emergency and we've been here 3 days so far. He still can't breathe on his own so a few more days/ week not sure? 
Noodles sorry about af you will get there!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Oh my word no I'm not lola haha &#128517;
I was just grumbling about a really bad AF they've been heavier ever since I had Jess. 

I don't have time to try for #3

We're still in hospital with Jess..... Hopefully next week we're going to a hospital nearer home next week and then it's just getting a routine getting her care plans set up (as she needs almost full nightly care we get a funded night nurse to come help so many days a week so we can sleep) but that can take weeks to arrange unsure when we'll be home..... but we're closer.

Lola: I hope that Owen is OK. That must be awful. When it's us at least we know that's part of Jess. When it comes out of the blue like bronchilitus at affects them that badly it's scary. Hope he's well soon for you xxxx


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks hon yea he's home now after a week stay in hospital. Still not quite right as his breathing is still very wheezy and forced but definitely better than he was. Nurse at the hospital said to be really careful with him around other people and kids for at least the next month so we have been in semi quarantine lately! Better safe than sorry hey. Aww poor little Jess, that's great you can get her into a hospital nearer home, that will save you a lot of time! Where do u guys live to get funded home care? that's great!


----------



## lolalei3

Where is everyone?? Bumblebee? Noodles? Abbi?

So I'll update anyway, we've had two more hospital admissions with Owen as his breathing struggles every time he gets a virus, it's winter here and very cold and dry (Western Australia) so the worst air for lungs apparently. Both kids have been diagnosed with early asthma so it's just a matter of keeping on top of it I guess.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola,

Sorry I've not been on much busy few months... We're in the UK and yes we get an allowance of funded home care she needs pretty much 24/7 care and they've just offered us 4 nights.... so going to be tough when we get her home on very little sleep but I've left work now so I can catch up when possible and my dh is amazing. 

Aww sorry to hear both kiddies have asthma. I have it to and have since being tiny. As a kid it was always worse in winter and If I got to hot to quick and little things set it off like pet hair and lots of spray things like deodorants, air freshener etc. However it is manageable just scary sometimes.

Jacks coming on lots now and talks away all the time. Jess has a new estimate for home by the time she's 1 if we're lucky. We'll see I guess. I hope so xx


----------



## Abii

I'm here! Sorry, things have been a little hectic the past few weeks over here, it was Zoais bday and I found out I'm pregnant, we are also trying to find a new house, it's all so crazy:wacko: I'm sorry to hear about Owen :( I remember when Lilia was about a month old she caught a really bad case of RSV and it was horrible, for me and her. I hope he gets better soon, what a strong little man you have&#9825;

Bumblebee- how is Jess doing? I think and pray for you guys everyday<3


----------



## lolalei3

Great to hear from u Abbi! Can't believe your pregnant again! Wow 3 will definitely keep u on your toes! Feels like yesterday we were trying for our first bfps!!
Bumblebee how great will it be to get her home, prayers are with you guys it happens before she turns one so you can celebrate at home xxx love and prayers with you xx


----------



## Abii

Sadly the last pregnancy turned out to be a chemical so I went ahead and started using progesterone cream and I got my BFP today on a digi:cloud9: I havent gotten a posotive digi with any of my past chemical pregnancies so I think seeing it this morning gave me a great wave of hope. I am just so excited to get another shot at this journey and I can't wait until I am holding our rainbow bubby in my arms&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Abii

How have you guys been hun?:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi guys 

Apologies I've not been on much the last few weeks here. Jess had more surgery today she has a stretch of her oesophagus every 2 weeks. I've finally booked an intense week long driving course to get myself driving as I need to now. I've left work recently to look after Jessica when she's finally home.

The government here in the UK are funding some care for Jessica so we're hopefully getting 4 nights a week respite so I can sleep as she is pretty full on 24/7. 

She is fed via a pump by a gastrostomy tube in her tummy. She has 6 hourly nebulisers (currently sometimes more often if she's unwell). She then needs her Tracheostomy suctioning when it gets clogged with secretions...... in the mean time Jack is a typical little boy he's into climbing everything and I mean everything, playing with cars and trains and becausd of thos Loves anything to do with Thomas the tank engine (assuming you guys know who he is and he's not a completely British programme like it was when I was a child) he talks non stop now... he can do at least 3 word sentences and always says Please and Thank You's. Bless him he's so good. He can also count to 15 without any prompting at all.

What else ohhh yes because we need night carers they want Jess to have her own room. Now we thought she could share with Jack before all this so now our local council housing association are trying to find us an affordable 3 bed property. Which is good but a long process and part of the reason we can't bring her home.

So all in all busy life and a stressful time but we'll worth it once we're finally home with her. 

Abii: woohoo baby number 3. Fingers tightly crossed this one works you've had a tough year for losses I don't know how you've kept on. 

Lola: time has flown and hasn't so much changed in those 4-5 years. Funny how we've all already got 2 kiddies in that time when we all worried so much about getting pregnant and keeping the one baby sage in there xx


----------



## lolalei3

Bumblebee I don't know how you keep going on! A lot of people in your situation would not be dealing nearly as well as you! You must be one tough cookie!! 

If it's not enough to have a child who is ill they are now saying you need a bigger house?? Wow that's tough, really hope they help u out with that one!

Yes of course we know Thomas the tank engine! It's really popular here is Australia too and I'm just waiting till Owen is old enough to start loving it as Jenna is not really interested being a girly girl! Hehe

Owies still got his breathing issues and there is quite a loud rattling sound with every breath but no more hospital visits so that's something. He's such a chunky monkey and weighs 10kg at 8 months! Loves his milk but won't be spoon fed and only wants it if he can feed himself! 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola,

Owen sounds sooo sweet. I've found myself pondering If we'll ever have a third at some point (in the future) as I love my two to bits and I was only 26 this week so don't quite feel done with having babies.... however with how ill I was with Jess and the issues she has now and they're unsure if these could be due to genetics etc (as jack had tongue tie she's had swallowing issues etc they think it could be linked) but I guess we'll never know but it could be a risk we'd have to weigh up. But this is all way off!! I'm still trying to get little one home. 

On the upside were number 1 for a house 10 minutes away from where we live in the village our drs is already in we're gob smacked by this as we pretty much live in the middle of nowhere so never imagined we'd get anywhere near this near. So just waiting to here if we're suitable for it.

As for Thomas the tank we've just bought loads of the books for him and spent most of the afternoon reading them after his swim session xxx


----------



## lolalei3

That's awesome! Now you'll be in town with all the help nearby! Hopefully you get that place! 
Oh wow yea I am 100% done with kids now hehe I honestly couldn't do it all again mentally or physically!! &#128563;


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Mentally if I have more it'll probably drive Me mad with worry. However psychically I've no idea both pregnancies were so different. 

But after almost a year in hospital I don't think I want to see another for a long while xx


----------



## lolalei3

Yea I'll bet! So much to worry about! I'm terrified a third would come extra early as each successive child has been earlier and earlier!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Totally drained this week. My driving course has been cancelled so now trying to find an instructor to do driving lessons with from scratch again arrgghh. 

However we have a house viewing Friday which is good xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

House viewing went well in theory if I get back from hospital in enough time this Friday we may be picking up to the keys to our new home.... a 3 bedroomed house with a garden in a lovely old village &#128516;&#128516;

How're you ladies?


----------



## lolalei3

Awesome news! Really hope u get it! We are good, just had Jennas 4th bday which went well she of course got very spoilt!! Owen is 9 months and now sitting on his own, saying dadda and loves giving his mumma big goey baby smoochies! &#55357;&#56845;
How are your little ones? Is Jess any closer to leaving hospital?


----------



## lolalei3

Trying to work out how to post pics! It's asking for the pictures url????


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I've not posted photos for ages but I know I used to do it from my computer as it was sooo much easier.

As for us.... we pick our Keys up tomorrow for our new home. Can finally start getting sorted. 

Lola how is Jenna 4.... these years have flown by haven't they? Thet do sound super cute if you work out how to send photos I'd love to see them xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Great news on the house! Must be such a relief! 
Well as for us we are in hospital again with Owen, been here since this morning and probably a few more days. He's had another bought of bronchiolitis and was struggling to breathe, his breathing has never really come good since last time he had it at 4 months old so this is a huge set back! poor little guy. :-( 
Hope Jack and Jess are all good and you can start planning for her to come home!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww poor Owen. Hope he's better soon for you. Bronchilitis is awful for them. Hoping he recovers better this time.

Hopefully we'll get settled soon xxx


----------



## lolalei3

How do you manage your time with Jess in hospital?? I can't begin to imagine how you do it! You couldn't always have someone with her could you? I've been going home at night for a few hours sleep as I can't sleep here!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I'm lucky we have family to help wuth jack when I am with her. Whilst in hospital jess has to have 121 care they get a health care assistant in to sit with her and play while I'm not there. Sometimes I sleep especially around surgery dates.... some nights I go home and she has 121 nursing so honestly I just try my best. I'm sure you're doing a fantastic job &#128536;

It's hard whenever they are in. How is Owen?


----------



## lolalei3

Wow that 121 care sounds like a life saver! So good that there is something like that so the kids aren't 'alone' in their rooms. Luckily Owie had his own room, the hospital we were at we're all private rooms thankfully! What a great service! I wonder if they have anything like that here in Australia. Oh yea family has been amazing taking Jenna for sleepovers when we needed them! Not sure we could have got through without them!

He's home now after an 8 day stay in hospital, first few days they had him on nasal gastric tube feeds but slowly weaned him off as he was able to take more from his bottle. He was on high flow oxygen most of the time but turned to low flow for last couple of days. Drs are now saying it may be due to 'floppy airway syndrome' or an obstruction like flap of skin, so when he gets a bad virus (bronchiolitis) his already compromised airways constrict further. We are going for some tests but to be honest I don't think they will operate on him even if they do find something wrong as they never touch kids this young unless critical. And if it is floppy airways I don't think there is much they can do. So we just have to wait till he grows out of it I guess!

You must be getting so excited, not long now till Jess can come home!! Have you moved into the new place yet? How is it?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

OMG jess has a floppy airway...!but hers is serious hence the going blue and stopping breathing. That's why she hasaid a Tracheostomy in her airway.... in her case her problems called tracheomalacia if you want to look it up.

We did the high flow and low flow thing... now she just has oxygen through her Trachey she used to hate the nose masks with high and low flow.... we also tried cpap for a while which gives more pressures that was awful. 

They did an op for jess to strengthen her airway called an aeortopexy.... basically it's where they wrap part of the aeorta of her heart around the airway then attach it to the sternum but that failed for jess n it took hospital 5 months to decide they would Deffo do it. 

Sorry bombarding you with info now but a floppy airway can be quite scary. Although when jess was bad sleeping on her tummy used to help keep her airway open according to specialists. Not sure how much I believe that haha 

Anyway sorry I'm rambling about things. Glad he's home now. Must feel great to have him back. As for home we have keys and are moving some bits in but until our carpets are in we don't want to get in properly we couldn't get settled. But once the carpets are in we're so excited to get sorted &#128516;


----------



## lolalei3

Oh wow that is so strange both kids had the same issue! Who would've thought hey! I will def look up tracheomalacia as they are still not 100% sure where the problem lies. Do u think they will operate? As he has been hospitalised 3 times in 10 months now!


----------



## lolalei3

So it's definitely in his lungs and not an upper airway issue. In hospital again, he just can't seem to shake these constant viruses and fevers which in turn make it hard for him to breathe. He's in a children's hospital this time so hopefully they figure out a better method of treatment! 
How is Jess?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Aww Lola I feel for you. It totally stops your life when they're in hospital. 

We're still up in the air. Carpets finally are coming next week along with our new Sofa woohoo. Can't wait for it to feel like a home. 

Jess has a cold so is back on oxygen and feeling rubbish..... to be fair we're all made up with cold but making the best of it. 

Jacks learnt a new trick how to climb trees he terrifies me he goes sooo High up I'm like don't go further I can't reach you &#128585;&#128549; 

I hope opens feeling better too. Hopefully they won't need to operate but can find a good way to treat his issues. Hopefully if it's just oxygen requirement to help they can arrange for you to have some at home so when he's poorly you can monitor and use it. We have SAT's monitors for jess to keep an eye on her oxygen rates... Heart Rate etc as well as oxygen and all other medical kit she needs so it's doable

Keep me updated I'll try and post pop on as much as poss xx


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks hon, he's a lot better now and his breathing is almost back to normal but then he got gastro! 
So good your settling into your new home, when do you get to take Jess home?
Jack sounds like a typical boy climbing trees, he's lucky you live in a place he can do that, lots of people are living in high rise apartments with kids these days and they barely get a chance!


----------



## lolalei3

Feels like forever since I've chatted to anyone on here! Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Lola,

It's been soooo long since I've been on too. So we've been home since January had 2 chest infections and chicken pox but only had to be re-admitted once for a week luckily. 

Jess is doing well and after 20 months she's finally been able to come off oxygen in the day time but still needs a break and a little bit over night. 

Hoping we're finally starting to get to a little normality in this crazy life.

How are things with you? Xx


----------



## lolalei3

Hi! Great news about Jess, she must be so happy to finally be out of the hospital bless her. Not good u guys have been sick tho :-(

We're all good, Jenna just turned 5 (wth where has the time gone!?) Owen's good, just about to come off a near 5 month course of anti biotics so we'll see how that goes with him getting the chest infections. He had scans done and it showed his lungs are not only floppy in the airways but are highly collapsible! He's almost 20 months and STILL not walking!! So is seeing physio etc he's literally only just able to bear weight with help and can't yet pull up to stand. He'll get there tho hopefully &#128591;


----------



## Bumblebee2408

sorry I've not been on in sooo long. Lola I do hope all was ok with your little man and physio have helped you both xxx


----------



## noodles13

Omg I can't believe how long it has been since I have been on here..... I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Noodles 

I know right I thought that recently I've got 2 kiddies now and I'm not on anywhere near as much xx


----------



## noodles13

My 3 are 11, 7 and 3 and we've now decided to go for #4 &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; 
If it doesn't happen then thats fine it we manage a sticky bean then thats great lol
Time does fly &#55357;&#56842; 
Glad to see everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies! Glad to see this thread pop up in my subs :) and I am so glad to hear everyone is doing well for their circumstances, I am doing alright as well. I get on here sometimes but then I end up taking long breaks:dohh: haha, life can just be so hectic sometimes. We have 3 little ladies now and so far our third has been the most challenging physically and emotionally, it has definitely tested mine and my husbands relationship, we never really had to worry about funds when we just had the 2 older girls, but it seemed like the third drained us and we were struggling financially for awhile which has tested us. I got pregnant again in November but ended up having a mc last month along with some other losses in between kiddos. The mc was very difficult to overcome, we were ntnp but Nick was not happy that I got pregnant, idk what his problem was but I had merely no support from him through it, luckily my best friend was there for me but I felt very alone and fell into depression for awhile. That was another thing that tested our relationship. I am feeling better now and I am just trying to get my life back on track, I am working on my independence and my confidence. I started working again back in November, like right before I got pregnant, and now I am looking for a second job. I also applied to an online university so I am looking forward to what the future has in store for me and the girls. Nick and I are using preventive measures since the whole ordeal but unfortunately I have a gut feeling that I am pregnant yet again..which is why I am back here. I feel okay with it, after all, we were ntnp when I got pregnant last time so obviously I want another baby, but this time I plan to keep it to myself until I feel comfortable telling him or anyone else. So you guys are the first to know:winkwink: I have gotten a few faint positive blue dye tests but no positive frer yet so it is likely that I am, but not confirmed just yet. I am so excited to hear from you guys and I hope we can keep this thread alive again:hugs:<3


----------



## Abii

Sorry that's so long, a lot to update on haha:dohh:


----------



## noodles13

Hiya sorry you've gone through some hard times 
Life throws shit at us and we battle out way through it 
We are fighters 
I had a diabolical year 2017 was literally the worst year i think I have ever had to get through my youngest cousin who I have been brought up with Like a brother passed away in April he was only 23 it completely devastated our family and my poor auntie it was just the most painful thing to witness and go through at the same time
Me being the eldest of us 6 cousins organised everything I could possibly handle all funeral arrangements his flat the coroner's the police the funeral home it exhausted me but here I am in a new year and me and OH decided life is too short to worry what other people my think and how they want you to live your life to coincide with their dos and donts I can't live like it anymore 
So we want another child and we are gonna go for it 
We will get nasty comments we will more than likely fall out with people over it but we raise out kids on our own no help 
So..... 3dpo here 
And i actually felt really painful ov pains for the first time ever?! Why lol 
Where is everyone else?
Abii how exciting!


----------



## Abii

noodles13 said:


> Hiya sorry you've gone through some hard times
> Life throws shit at us and we battle out way through it
> We are fighters
> I had a diabolical year 2017 was literally the worst year i think I have ever had to get through my youngest cousin who I have been brought up with Like a brother passed away in April he was only 23 it completely devastated our family and my poor auntie it was just the most painful thing to witness and go through at the same time
> Me being the eldest of us 6 cousins organised everything I could possibly handle all funeral arrangements his flat the coroner's the police the funeral home it exhausted me but here I am in a new year and me and OH decided life is too short to worry what other people my think and how they want you to live your life to coincide with their dos and donts I can't live like it anymore
> So we want another child and we are gonna go for it
> We will get nasty comments we will more than likely fall out with people over it but we raise out kids on our own no help
> So..... 3dpo here
> And i actually felt really painful ov pains for the first time ever?! Why lol
> Where is everyone else?
> Abii how exciting!

Oh hun, I am so sorry for your loss :( that definitely sounds exhausting, but it was sweet of you to take over so your aunt didn't have anymore on her plate and good deeds will generate good results, even if it was hard and testing. I am sure she appreciates the hard work you have put in<3 it is true that life is too short to worry about anything other then being happy, good luck with ttc fx'd you catch it right away:dust: 
I am being cautiously optimistic, I don't want to go through another mc and I know it's possible that I might so that is dampening the mood, I am also trying not to get my hopes up in case of another chemical or if the tests are false positive. Why does the first few weeks have to be so stressful lol. Good luck again, looking forward to your next update:hugs:


----------



## noodles13

Yes these two weeks are so so stressful arent they
I can imagine that going through a MC is absolutely dreadful I hope that whatever the outcome you will be happy and carry on being the strong lady that you are xx


----------



## Abii

Aw thank you so much, I hope the same for you <3 fx'd you get a nice sticky this month:flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Hi girls! Sorry to hear about the rough times but were all strong women and we can handle anything life throws our way right!? Weve been through our fair share of ups and downs over here but are holding strong and have all been relatively healthy. Owen is walking at last and after intense speech therapy is slowing getting there with his speech. His breathing issues continue but are so much better than they were the first year! Jenna is doing great and is in pre primary (5yr old preschool) this year! Love to you all!

Oh btw does anyone know if this forum is shutting down as the B&b app is being discontinued


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Well ladies..... Just found out we're expecting baby#3 total surprise. I know we all haven't chatted for a while but I had to share my news with the ladies o started the journey with. Xx

Hope this messages reaches you all well xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Omg just caught up on all the above too! Wow I'm so Sorry to hear other people's sad news xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ps I hope the whole site isn't closing!! I'd be sad. Not heard anything so fingers crossed just the app xx


----------

